# Another Day, Another excuse?



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Hi,

weight: 85.1kg

height 5ft 11 and a smidge more 

body fat % not sure maybe mid 20% will post a pic.

Figured I would start a journal to try and keep track of how things are going as recently feel like have been doing a fair bit of work but not seeing much gains.

My diet isnt great i aim to get 250-300g of protein per day with some fats and calories being about 3000-3500cal . I am not going to manage to dedicate myself as much as others on here ( in regards to get the macro's of all there meals sorted)so never going to get a good physique like some people on here but what i want to do is put on muscle and try not to put on too much fat ( hopefully none!).

As a result of this I probably wont be putting up diet stuff to much... as will more than likely get laughed at... but for an example probably follow something like this:

morning

100g oats , 350ml semi-skimmed milk 50g protein powder.

( get ready to laugh) peanut butter and jam on toast ( 2-4 bits with lots of peanut butter not much jam)

5 fish fingers

more peanut butter and jam sandwiches

scrambled eggs

2 chicken breast in some form either with rice and curry or potatoes or something

usually some other snack like peanut butter toast again

350ml semi-skimmed milk and 50g protein powder

drinking about 1litre of milk through the day too.

on workout days after workout have dextrose and 50g protein.

Like i said i know my diet isnt good but money is tight and living with people means sharing meals so this is what i can do right now.

Before christmas i dieted down however i did it all wrong and although lost fat lost muscle too, im getting back on the muscle now i think and although i was never "strong" the weights are even worse now.

I have been training for a while but not been keeping notes so will start from today with a weak muscle for me my back, as when started training i was silly and overlooked it.

Sat 26/2/11 -weight 85.1kg

Back

Deadlift

70kg- 12

120kg -8

150kg - 5

160kg - 3

170kg - 1

175 kg -1

120kg - 8

Bent over Barbell rows

30kg-8

50kg-5

70kg-5

70kg-5

70kg-5

wide grip pull ups

3

2

had to move on to assisted pull ups still wide grip

with 7.5kg assistnace - 4

" 10kg " -5


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Well shoulders today:

Overhead press

Bar -12

60-5 bounce last two

60- 5 bounce last

70kg- 2 bounce both

60- 5 bounce last

60kg- 5 bounce last

Shrugs dumbells

4*8 starting 20 finishing at 30kg

Next week will do all at 30kg

Side raises.

10kg 8

12.5kg 8

12.5 kg 8

Front Raises

12.5 8

12.5 8

12.5 8

Then some Abs


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Chest day today, weights are in kg.

60 8

70 8

90 5

100 5 last one slight help

105kg for 2 minimal help( finger tips) on last one

100 4

100kg for 4 but cheated with arched back

Flys

14kg for 8 for 3 sets

Decline

70 8

90 5

100 5

110kg for 3

100 5

Incline

60 5

70 5

70kg for 4 got lazy was tired by this point

70 4


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

i realised i said this thread is mainly for me but if people have opinions bad or good feel free to jump in!


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

It would be useful to know your stats..Stop putting yourself down,to many negative vibes.


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

thanks for the reply mate added stats in first post just now will post a couple of pictures. Not happy with way im looking right now but hoping will get there.

View attachment 55255
View attachment 55254


Sorry about the poor pictures


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Good base to start,you have some shape already and your strength is good 170k Dl and 100k bench is pretty good going mate.Keep banging away and it will come.


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

thanks for the reply, i always thought my chest and back were weak.( still do) so thanks for saying that


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Oh forgot my age I'm 23. I thought about taking a Tbol course but in the end I didn't, been looking on here a fair bit seems to me that test e seems to be a good injectible but not keen on needles and just thinking out loud just now. I'm thinking of looking into this?


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Did some arms today

Warm up 12*12

Sitting bicep curls 18kg for

5

5

5

4

5

Dips

8

Then weighted with

+20kg 8

+ 25 8

+25kg 8

Close bench press with dips in between

40kg 8

60kg 5

70kg 4

Standing tri things ( will try and work out the name of it)

23.75 8

26.25kg 8

28.75 8

Bicep curl bar preacher

30 kg 6

35 kg 4

30kg 5

Then some Abs


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Back Again today ( wasnt expecting good things was out last night!)

so

Dead Lifts

60kg 8

150kg 5

160kg 3

165kg 3

150kg 5

150kg 3

rows

60kg 4

60kg 5

60kg 5

60kg 5

60kg 5

then did some very wide grip lat pulldowns


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Back at it again today:

Shoulder session

60kg 5 bounced last

5

64 5 bounced last 2

64 5bounced a few

60 5 bounced last 2

Shrugs bar in front

8 with just bar

40kg 5

45kg 4

40kg 4

40kg 5

40kg 4

Side raise

12.5kg 8

12.5 7

12.5 7

Front

12.5kg 8

12.5 8

Then some abs for comedy value!


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Chest yesterday but wasn't a very good day.

Bench press first

100kg 4

100kg 5 helped lot on last and was arching for about 3

100kg for 3 arched back again 

95kg 5

95kg 4

Pec fly

15kg for 3 sets of 8

Decline bar press

100kg 5

100kg 5

100kg 4

100kg 4

Incline

60kg 5

70 4

70 4

60 5

Was knackered by this point though


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Back session yesterday and some shoulders and legs today. Plan to start doing legs all the time on Monday now. Should be fine doing legs day before chest? Will post up weights I did for back and shoulders tomorrow although they were pretty rubbish.


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Things aren't going to well weights seem to be going down might just be a couple of bad days but

Today was chest

Bench press:

70kg10

100kg 2

95kg 3

95kh 2

90kg 4

80kg 7

Pec fly

16kg*8*3

Decline

100kg 4

100 4

95 5

As can be seem lifts seem to be going down, eating about 3500-3700kcal a day macros are

95g fat

396g carb

300g protein.

What's going wrong is it bad week? How would I best go about changing routine?


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Any input?


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

back at it again, really want to try and shift this fat... have asked for diet advice and suggested keep this journal going might help righting down what i have had to eat. Any input is more than welcome, good bad, ( insulting!) so here is my diet attempt thread http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/141375-my-diet-attempt-3.html.

Where I am now... still 5ft 11. ( good start!)

weight 78kg

picture:
View attachment 62518


View attachment 62519


so feel free to have a guess at body fat %....

eaten so far 6 meduim egg whites, on slice of brown toast and an apple. Hope to train legs later on today.


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

So today's diet worked out at...

About 1620 cals

48g fat

89 carbs

160g protein

From

Morning meal

Egg whites on brown toast

Lunch

200g chicken breast

Brown toast

Cheese

Mid afternoon

Tesco bbq chunky chicken breast

Slice of brown bread

Tea

5 egg White and brown slice of bread

Snacks through the day

Couple of apples

Some almonds( max 30)

Pb on brown toast.

And managed to get an hour training done!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Do you add cardio at all?


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

No I need to add it though I realise this. Was working I'n the morning though on my feet all day and was knackered hope to get for a swim today.


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

oh and im unsure should i eat protein before bed? or shouldnt I? cant help feel its just adding on extra calories as trying to loose weight i wont be building muscle anyway


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Try HIIT cardio mate i lost loads of weight doing this


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks, Yeah plan to do that in coming weeks where access to a gym should be easier. Walking should be ok for now with some swimming?


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Yeah mate just try stay active and you will be fine.

I used to be around 16 stone took me like 2 years to get to a point i could look in the mirror and not see mr blobby infront of me


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Yeah I use to be very very fat... Then went to thin, no muscle though abs still no abs. Although was technically very underweight, according to doctors. Then got diet all wrong so added Fat but trained as well so added muscle too and not been trying to get abs, the thing that is getting me if you see the photos is I have lines is this fat "rolls" or is it abs trying to show through? This a normal stage to go through?

Thanks for all your input mate, my work is pretty active on my feet all day carrying things etc!


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Ok managed to mess up allready and forgot to take a note down off what i ate on sunday but monday looked like this...

cals 1915

fat 67

carbs 72

protein 131

From

Morning meal

Egg whites on brown toast

apple

Lunch

steak! 

Brown toast

Mid afternoon

5 large egg whites

Slice of brown bread

Tea

chicken breast

cheese slice

slice tiger bread

Snacks through the day

Couple of apples

Some almonds( max 30)

Pb on brown toast.

Got to the gym for an hour for back and shoulder workout too.


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

subscribed!

Well done so far bro 

Im assuming you train at a gym and not at home? ( I might have missed this) anyway, try adding maybe 10-15 minutes of intense cardio at the end of your weight session, keep you protein intake high.


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

One thing I had noticed was how much "clean" food you do need to eat just do even hit these calories, I use to eat crap plus big meals but by just cutting the meal size down each meal means it's not too hard to stay about the 2000cals unless I'm completely under estimating the cals.

Yesterdays workout out was

Some light deads high reps 3 sets of 15 at 80kg

Wide grip pulls *8 , b.w + 5lbs *5 , b.w *10lbs *3

Standing shoulder press 40kg*12, 60kg*5, 60kg*5, 40kg* 20

Tricep rope pull downs

Wide grip row

Think that was about it. My legs were still sore so just really went down so I went... Nothing serious though.


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks the gym I'm at just now first have any cardio at all... I keep considering walking there and back but time is usually very tight and can't usually spare the hour or so walk. But hopefully next week get to a different gym and can bash on with the cardio... Although I hate it!


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

ad53ggz said:


> Thanks the gym I'm at just now first have any cardio at all... I keep considering walking there and back but time is usually very tight and can't usually spare the hour or so walk. But hopefully next week get to a different gym and can bash on with the cardio... Although I hate it!


If you can, find a gym that has everything you need, im not a big fan of cardio my self, but love the feeling after ive done, a real sense of acheivement. Me and you are pretty similar in height, weight BF etc so will be keen to see how you get on and theres anything I cna benefit from what you are doing


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

You got any tips then? What sort of things you do for cardio problem is after weights if I try cardio like have in past sprints etc then get cramp which stops it. yeah next week I plan to change gym so should have no more excuses.


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

yesterdays diet:

cals 1750

carbs 89

fat 50

protein 182

beakfast

egg whit on toast and apple

lunch

chicken breast slice of cheese

melon

berries and grapes

tea chicken breast

pita

cheese

through the day 5 egg whites slice of brown bread

30 almonds

pre bed

5 egg whites slice of brown bed.

today could be a bit funny as may be driving a lot so be interested to see what i do with the diet! and i hope to go to the gym today for some chest/back


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

ad53ggz said:


> You got any tips then? What sort of things you do for cardio problem is after weights if I try cardio like have in past sprints etc then get cramp which stops it. yeah next week I plan to change gym so should have no more excuses.


Personally, I do 20 minutes on the treadmill, on a slight incline, with varied speeds for example

star of with a walk 2 mins

jog 3 mins

sprint 2 mins

jog 3mins

sprint 2mins

jog 3 mins

faster sprint for 2 mins

and finaly a fast paved walk for 3 mins

cool down

I find this helps alot, it hasnt effected my weight gain, but it helping me loose body fat and keeps my fitness at a higher level.

Does your new gym have technogym equipment?


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Not sure what brand it is off the top off my head fitness? Maybe rings a bell.


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

ok still managed to keep my diet ok ish yesterday

breakfast

7 egg white

brown bread

lunch

chicke breast

tea

tesco value tika chicken chunks

pre bed

tesco chicken chunks

brown bread

through the day

couple apple

almonds

mp One promilk

mp one promilk

that brings us too..

cals 1765

fat 35g

carbs 64g

protein... a whopping 270g!!!

got to the gym as well but was knackered.

Did some chest warmed up with

120lbs*12

then

220lbs*2 (100kg)

240lbs 1 (108.8kg)

250lbs 1 (113.3)

260lbs 1 (117)

280lbs 1 (127kg)

290lbs 1 (131.5kg) bum came off the bench but still lifted it

then repped out at 100kg for 10 reps.

decided on singles as was knackered!

then did some widegrip back pullups... 3 sets 7, 6, 4 ( 30 sec rest in between)

and face pulls (with rope) 3 sets of 12 cant remember weight but again ( 30 sec between sets)

one thing i was going to ask thinking of chucking in some ab work but people say to train an hour max.. abs would take me over this does it matter?


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

ok still managed to keep my diet ok ish yesterday

breakfast

7 egg white

brown bread

lunch

chicke breast

tea

tesco value tika chicken chunks

pre bed

tesco chicken chunks

brown bread

through the day

couple apple

almonds

mp One promilk

mp one promilk

that brings us too..

cals 1765

fat 35g

carbs 64g

protein... a whopping 270g!!!

got to the gym as well but was knackered.

Did some chest warmed up with

120lbs*12

then

220lbs*2 (100kg)

240lbs 1 (108.8kg)

250lbs 1 (113.3)

260lbs 1 (117)

280lbs 1 (127kg)

290lbs 1 (131.5kg) bum came off the bench but still lifted it

then repped out at 100kg for 10 reps.

decided on singles as was knackered!

then did some widegrip back pullups... 3 sets 7, 6, 4 ( 30 sec rest in between)

and face pulls (with rope) 3 sets of 12 cant remember weight but again ( 30 sec between sets)

one thing i was going to ask thinking of chucking in some ab work but people say to train an hour max.. abs would take me over this does it matter?


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

well... today kinda went a bit off track yesterday diet wasnt great, and then ended up going out at night and drinking ( a lot) not even any nice girls out, and today feeling like ****. waste!


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

did 10 minute cardio today after gym session... cramp in my calf, tried the jog/sprint combo!

diet hasnt been great last few days but plan to sort that out from tomorrow again, as today is another right off.


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Right back on this, yesterday got a leg session in.

Squats

Leg curls

Leg extensions

Front squats 3 sets of 12

I'm reluctant to put I'n weights for these as they are shockingly poor. Due to combination of having an operation then never really going back to training them as was worried about injury again or more like they were just too much hard work.

Diet yesterday very similar to ever other day, not sure whether to continue putting it all down?


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

I did some cardio!!  15 minutes on the bike machine before I left the gym today, was planning 20 minutes but got saved by a phone call. Half an hour walk to the gym and back must count as cardio too though?!

chest day anyway

so bench

bar to warm up for 12

70kg for 10

110kg for 5, then 4, 4 , 3 (had no spot for any of theses think i could have got more out at least one with a spot as racked as didnt want to squish myself)

final set with spot 110kg for 4 and the spotter just touching it on the 5th.

then did 3 sets of widegrip pulls with bodweight 3 set 7, 5 ,4

and 3 sets of 12 to face rows

then the bike machine


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

thinking about doing a leg session tomorrow at the gym? would this see any benefit or just leave it until the weekend?


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

Walking is naturally good for you mate, I have 5 minuted built into my cardio. Keep it up mate!


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Feeling very tired today.. Plan gym session later on today, I like and am use to chest couple times a week. So was thinking bench again not sure if to do 115kg 5 sets of hopefully 3

Or just 110 again?


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Gym session yesterday and more cardio today.

Cals still about 1800 a day aiming for at least 150g protein not too fussed about carbs or fat making up the rest. I hear a lot about keto then hear about if it fits your macros? I would like to see abs, would it be a correct assumption keto be handy to get into single figures bodyfat? And just to see abs should work with just a deficit... Weight is 82kg today still at 5'11" !


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Hmm.. Looking at other more popular journals should I be updating this more I'n depth each meal etc or what is preferred?


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

well things are going ok went to the gym got a leg session in yesterday... then about 3 oclock i started drinking, a lot. As a result got in not too long ago, feeling tired and slightly ashamed lol! very tempted to just order a pizza and have a cheat day today, was meant to hit the gym but will see.

Opinions on cheating?

and yes ashamed as she was slightly on the larger side, not because she was a man... definitely was a women!


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

this was me yesterday...
View attachment 63177
View attachment 63178
View attachment 63179
View attachment 63180


just after getting out of bed. pizza looking more and more tempting! whats the point!


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Right back at it. Just had breakfast ,

Scrambled egg whites 6

Bit of toast

And some berries

About to hit the gym for some cardio thinking about hitting legs again any opinions?

Got to the gym yesterday nothing major, did get cardio in sprinting to be toilet to be sick twice when shoulder pressing.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Hello mate...keep going you seem to be doing ok so far...you did a leg session yesterday so wouldnt do it again today just my opinion


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

nah legs was saturday... yesterday i just really went to the gym did some shoulders and some of the lesser muscle's like triceps and biceps. Was talking to a few people and they say can train legs near as damn it every day? Im so embarrassed at how rubbish they are, thats why im considering doing legs every second day... not a full session just maybe a set of squats for maybe 3 sets of 8 before cardio. and still have my leg day too? thanks for the input mate, yesterday was a bit of mind mess up. Managed not to cheat on the diet though, which am happy with.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Personally never come across anyone who trains legs everyday,have heard a few do it twice a week


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Advise taken! Just did 30mins cardio might do more later, just find cardio so boring! Bit of cycling and incline jog/walk.


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Would anyone like to guess bodyfat %


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Ok i attempted to do a 3 fold body fat % test thingy... now I know i did not do it correctly as my reading was stupid. Attempt it 3 times added them up bodyfat came out as 9 on the worst one :lol: i wish!

So have uploaded a couple of pictures again hopefully slightly better quality just to see what you guys think... Hope your not getting sick of them I know i am! Like i said feel free to give me a guestimate.. i promise not to take negative comments too heart!

thanks again

View attachment 63259
View attachment 63260


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

ad53ggz said:


> Ok i attempted to do a 3 fold body fat % test thingy... now I know i did not do it correctly as my reading was stupid. Attempt it 3 times added them up bodyfat came out as 9 on the worst one :lol: i wish!
> 
> So have uploaded a couple of pictures again hopefully slightly better quality just to see what you guys think... Hope your not getting sick of them I know i am! Like i said feel free to give me a guestimate.. i promise not to take negative comments too heart!
> 
> ...


Stop worrying about your bodyfat levels as your not that fat imo,although you looking like a gorilla is hard to guess anyway


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

ha ha this is very true... i would just like to see some bloody abs!! never have have been a proper fat fuk when younger all the way through to a couple years ago!


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

ad53ggz said:


> ha ha this is very true... i would just like to see some bloody abs!! never have have been a proper fat fuk when younger all the way through to a couple years ago!


Just keep progressing with your training im sure them pesky abs will surface when your not expecting them


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

they bloody better! you think i should still just be eating about a couple hundred less than 2000cals a day? Cardio after every weight session, and attempting a minimum of 30 mins cardio everyday now too.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Flinty put a thread up somewhere about diet etc he used something called fitday....if you go on there register an account you will be able to work out all your cals for bodyweight etc...have a look....or ask flinty for diet advice...aint my speciality im afraid

Oh and if you mention abs once more in the next 10 posts im gonna neg you


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

aye i have had a look at i think that but also there was an excel spreadsheet download floating about which i downloaded and filled in...

if i am hard on myself and say I am moderately active my weight maintence according to the spreadsheet is 2966 and to loose 2lbs a week should run at slightly less than 2000cal a day.

Will have a look at fitday! need to spam for 10posts now...at least im not mentioning weight 

Aim to try and do some fasted cardio tomorrow, and a chest session in the evening!

thanks again


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Couldn't sleep to save my life last night kept on waking up then not getting back to sleep. Plus side meant I was up stupidly early, walked to the gym for 30mins fasted cardio... Walk back breakfast time


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

ad53ggz said:


> Couldn't sleep to save my life last night kept on waking up then not getting back to sleep. Plus side meant I was up stupidly early, walked to the gym for 30mins fasted cardio... Walk back breakfast time


Seems to be a lot of people not sleeping at the moment for some reason dunno why....

How old are you?


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

24! but today feeling a lot lot older, going to order some melatonin on recommendation from milky


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Have a sudden urge for chocolate and biscuits....


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

ad53ggz said:


> Have a sudden urge for chocolate and biscuits....


Dont you dare :ban: 

*robs finger hovers over the neg button* :laugh:


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

ha ha ha... so far not too bad trying to stay away from the shop, god damn them being so close! trying to satisfy the urge with a bit of melon!


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

well even with the fear of being negged by rob68 i feel i have to admit to have cheated, i just couldnt shake the craving and after realising the watermelon i just ate was at least a thousand cals anyway i thought bugger it... packet of party rings  and sharing size minstrels! no idea why or where this stupid craving came from usually not caring about chocolate at all, biscuits are a entirely different story.

On the plus side rest of todays diet was pretty good. Got 30 mins fasted cardio in this moring, weights session ( back, deads, pull up, rows ) with another 20 mins cardio after.. steep incline jog 10min, fast walk 10 mins.

Plan is get up stupidly early about 5 tomorrow for another bit of fasted, not sure if will manage the gym in the evening for any more cardio but will see.... **** day today!


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

:gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :nono: there goes the abs for another year ,dont say i didnt warn you


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

I thought mentioning them was banned!! Ha ha I know but unfortunately only human and I am weak... Gave in to temptation! Call it a cheat day?


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

No i can mention them you cant


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Well fasted cardio time= boring


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

ad53ggz said:


> Well fasted cardio time= boring


What cardio do you do ?


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

today.. just on the bike i was led to believe something not to hard work in the morning keep heartrate about 130 for fat burn... over 30mins, get a sweat on. Dont always do bike though change between that and cross trainer... 2 mile walk to work now after breakfast of scrambled egg wholemeal toast and some berries


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Not to hard work? never heard of that paying off...hard work yes...i talk like i know stuff dont i? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Oh it's still hard work and I'm sweating like a virgin in a brothel by the end.


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Trying to decide depending on when get back from work should I go to the gym this evening for abs and cardio?


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Shattered... Think I may be missing the gym. Was only abs and cardio!


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

well, you will all be ecstatic to know i did get to the gym just some cardio and a tiny bit of core work. Any recommendations for good core work?

Managed to get fasted done again this morning 3 mile jog, fasted cardio still regarded good for fat loss was talking to someone at the gym who said was a silly idea doing it as body would eat into muscle first?

cheers


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

well today has been ok... got to the gym had an ok session.

Chest bench press warm up with bar the 70kg for 12. Then work up to 125kg in 10kg increments for one, rep out at 115 only 3 then 105kg for 8.

incline press

70kg 3 sets of 12

very wide grip pull ups body weight 5,4,5

face rope pulls 3 sets of 12

then 15mins of cardio on the bike.

diet again has been fine, although i think not having enough cals is playing with my mind! getting a bit fed up of it now and wondering if there is much point


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Stick it out,will be worth it in the end


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

thanks mate... hope so. i know i shouldnt complain


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Rome wasnt built in a day matey... keep at it and if you think l can help pm me by all means...

I have subbed now so will keep popping in to see how your getting on.


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

cheers milky i keep popping into your thread but much in a similar way to rob68, i cant add any value for the most part so just stay quiet in the corner and read on as inspiration!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ad53ggz said:


> cheers milky i keep popping into your thread but much in a similar way to rob68, i cant add any value for the most part so just stay quiet in the corner and read on as inspiration!


I appreciate your diet situation mate... all l can say is eggs eggs eggs.... cheap and very versatile.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

ad53ggz said:


> well today has been ok... got to the gym had an ok session.
> 
> Chest bench press warm up with bar the 70kg for 12. Then work up to 125kg in 10kg increments for one, rep out at 115 only 3 then 105kg for 8.
> 
> ...


Start afresh from now....write out your full weekly training you do....see if we can get you some help/tips ok


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

yeah.... im on a fair few a day cant afford much else and means when start getting "hungry" cook some eggs! pre bed im unsure of have eggs, should i have with wholemeal bread or leave out the wholemeal bread? as again some say carbs before bed is a no no while others say if it fits your macros. I mean i can easily have the eggs without i just enjoy it slightly more with..... on and your thread is evil talking about Chinese. I had some crispy beef a couple of weeks ago, and it has just reminded me how nice it tasted! luckily that restaurant is at the other end of the country so avoiding getting it is pretty easy, but i can just about taste it still


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ad53ggz said:


> yeah.... im on a fair few a day cant afford much else and means when start getting "hungry" cook some eggs! pre bed im unsure of have eggs, should i have with wholemeal bread or leave out the wholemeal bread? as again some say carbs before bed is a no no while others say if it fits your macros. I mean i can easily have the eggs without i just enjoy it slightly more with..... on and your thread is evil talking about Chinese. I had some crispy beef a couple of weeks ago, and it has just reminded me how nice it tasted! luckily that restaurant is at the other end of the country so avoiding getting it is pretty easy, but i can just about taste it still


I am not a fan of bread mate TBH.... l have it in the morning just to get some carbs...l wouldnt have them in the evening, especially before bed.


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> Start afresh from now....write out your full weekly training you do....see if we can get you some help/tips ok


ok will attempt at this, wont be exact but will try and see what I can do.

Monday- chest

flat bench -alternate over 3 weeks with singles one week as above, next week double's (5 sets), then 3rd week 5's

then some assistance work always pull ups and usually rope pulls to face and maybe dips

usually do similar thing on wed. I know a lot of people say twice in a week not the best but i feel it has worked for me getting my chest up.. just the weight on the second day for all bench 5kg less.

that takes us to friday

Now this is the day I would do more a full body...

Deads

bent over rows

standing shoulder press

some triceps work - usually two exercises. kick backs 3 sets of 12, and rope pulls 3 sets of 8.

and bicep exercise- usually just sitting curls 3 sets of 12 failing on the last

Saturday is legs.

squats

leg curls

leg extension

front squats

calf raises.

the days occasionally change depending on what i can get onto at gym etc but i try to have a rest day every second day with the exception of full body and legs.

After every weight session attempt 30mins cardio- boring. Just change between bike,cross trainer, rower, runnnig. Intensity just depends on how im feeling Hit when i can.

Also trying 30mins fasted cardio every morning, and on a couple of rest days going to the gym for some simple core/ab work and another 30 mins of cardio.


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

ok will miss out the bread.. anything you would add to eggs pre bed? again some say some form of fats to slow metabolism down- your reckon worthwhile?

oh and i have probably missed out a few exercises.. just trying to run through in my head what i actually do, its harder than i first thought!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ad53ggz said:


> ok will miss out the bread.. anything you would add to eggs pre bed? again some say some form of fats to slow metabolism down- your reckon worthwhile?


Maybe a bit of cheese mate..


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

nice... i like cheese


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

ad53ggz said:


> ok will attempt at this, wont be exact but will try and see what I can do.
> 
> Monday- chest
> 
> ...


You`ve totally lost me on all this :confused1:

Monday you do a chest day then do it again wednesday?

Why not go for something like this.........this is off the CNP website...there seems to be a few who like this sort of routine

Day 1: - Delts - Traps - Triceps

Seated press dumbbell or Smith machine:- 3 x 6 - 8

Dumbbell Lateral raise:- 2 x 6 - 8

Cable lateral raise:- 1 x 6 - 8

Dumbbell Shrug:- 2 x 6 - 8

Triceps pushdown:- 3 x 6 - 8

Lying extension:- 2 x 6 - 8

Day 2: - Lats - Rear Delts - Lower Back

Close reverse grip pulldown:- 3 x 6 - 8

Barbell row:- 2 x 6 - 8

Cable row:- 2 x 6 - 8

Bent over dumbbell raise:- 2 x 6 - 8

Deadlift:- 3 x 6 - 8

Day 3:- Rest

20 to 30 minutes of aerobic exercise can be performed on rest days. Moderate aerobics can help recovery as well as aerobic fitness.

Day 4:- Chest and Biceps

30 degree incline press:- 3 x 6 - 8

Decline press:- 2 x 6 - 8

Flat bench fly:- 2 x 6 - 8

Concentration curl:- 2 x 6 - 8

Barbell curl:- 2 x 6 - 8

Day 5:- Quads - Hamstrings and Calfs

Leg extension:- 3 x 8 - 10

Leg press:- 3 x 8 - 10

Hack or Smith squat:- 2 x 8 - 10

Lying leg curl:- 2 x 8 - 10

Stiff legged dead lifts:- 2 x 6 - 10

Standing calf raises:- 2 x 10 - 12

Seated calf raise:- 2 x 8 - 10


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Or look into a 5 x 5 routine then you only have to workout 3 times a week


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Yeah the guy I was speaking with thinks I should intensive train chest... I have seen good gains especially when I look back at the start of this journal and the weights I'm "disappointed" when I fail now. But more over seen a great improvement in appearance of my chest too, will definitely have a look at those two routines though! Thanks mate.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

ad53ggz said:


> Yeah the guy I was speaking with thinks I should intensive train chest... I have seen good gains especially when I look back at the start of this journal and the weights I'm "disappointed" when I fail now. But more over seen a great improvement in appearance of my chest too, will definitely have a look at those two routines though! Thanks mate.


Why just intensive train chest?

Why not intensive train all your body?


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

I think because I felt my chest was really lacking... And now it's just trying to get out of the mindset im I'n intensive training it. As I suppose I see progress I'n other muscle groups without the need for twice a week and suppose if start doing chest once worried won't progress. I realise this isn't correct, but my mind is a strange strange thing!


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

How about from now till xmas or the next 6 months you do a 5 x 5 routine,build up more strength,then re-asses?

Forget about your chest n abs....

As pointed out to me,but it would apply better to you cos of your age,you would be on the road to building some good strength and some quality muscle

You got to help yourself here bud


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

will have a look at the 5*5 routine stuff... although do quite like look of cnp one too.

although for me a couple goals i would like are bench double bodyweight, as wide as possible pull ups with bodyweight 3 sets of 8. be happy just once get deads repping out at 200kg... squats im just happy plodding along with due to leg/hip problems. Now i realise the bench would still climb with either of the two but could i throw in wide grip pull ups?


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

ad53ggz said:


> will have a look at the 5*5 routine stuff... although do quite like look of cnp one too.
> 
> although for me a couple goals i would like are bench double bodyweight, as wide as possible pull ups with bodyweight 3 sets of 8. be happy just once get deads repping out at 200kg... squats im just happy plodding along with due to leg/hip problems. Now i realise the bench would still climb with either of the two but could i throw in wide grip pull ups?


Unfortunately i cant tell you either way on this im afraid ....if you ask in someone elses journal they may be able to give you an answer to this


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

No worries thanks for all the help mate. The thing is I know I keep bleating on about it but I feel or at least hope I'm so close to having low enough bodyfat for abs, and never having had them it's a big thing for me. Also know I'm unlikely to put in enough effort to get to it again. I'm relatively happy with rest of me... I have been stronger yeah but not in such good shape I suppose and that's important for me, maybe more important than out and out strength. As can't help feel, right or wrong I don't know, once I get that basis I can start slowly increasing cals and strength training with a change of routine that should promote more muscle growth and be easier to monitor fat levels in Mirror as actually have something to monitor them against, although I could be speaking completely out my ass.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Whatever way you choose to do it,you got to be consistent and you will reap the rewards,

im only just learning all this myself,i like to think im putting in some hard consistent work now and starting to feel/see the benefits,no one can do it for you

You got to decide what you want and how your going to set about doing it......the sooner you do the sooner you will start to benefit...


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Yeah i completely understand what your saying... in my opinion I am putting in hard consistent work weight training 5 days out of the 7 and i am seeing results in both weights going up ( ok not so much now but im running seriously reduced calories, but there not falling either) and changes in physique for the better if i compare with what i started like. Now I realise they might not be the best workouts i do but i enjoy them, however I will take your advice on board and see if I can come up with a better routine.

Now talking about consistency, managed to skip fasted cardio this morningops: just couldnt motivate my self will do an extra half hour later though to compensate.

breakfast is just the usual poached eggs on toast


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Rob is spot on with the one word he posted CONSISTENCY !!

People expect miracles and dont accept this...

Your abs will come mate but dont neglect the rest of your body.


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

I thought I was under the impression I was pretty consistent, maybe im not. I have been at this routine and sticking to it well for about a month or two with changing exercise rep range occasionally so as not to get use to it. Never missed a weight training day, fair-enough i have just started up the cardio and diet has been pretty solid for couple of months, only very rarely having a cheat.

I will have to have a good look at things see if i can make it better, thanks again the pair of you :thumb:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ad53ggz said:


> I thought I was under the impression I was pretty consistent, maybe im not. I have been at this routine and sticking to it well for about a month or two with changing exercise rep range occasionally so as not to get use to it. Never missed a weight training day, fair-enough i have just started up the cardio and diet has been pretty solid for couple of months, only very rarely having a cheat.
> 
> I will have to have a good look at things see if i can make it better, thanks again the pair of you :thumb:


Mate l wasnt saying you werent consistent... what l was saying was a lot of people arent and thats where ot falls down.


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

thanks just was at the gym for some cardio and did a wee bit of core work too. knackered!


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

morning all... quick walk for some cardio this morning then going to do some legs today. I always hate doing legs especially when the gym is busy, as even if i do say so myself top half of my body looks ok. But due to a problem with my knee and hips ( and also being a complete idiot!) i was scared off legs, as a result the weights I do are pathetic. But I want to address this now!


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

ad53ggz said:


> morning all... quick walk for some cardio this morning then going to do some legs today. I always hate doing legs especially when the gym is busy, as even if i do say so myself top half of my body looks ok. But due to a problem with my knee and hips ( and also being a complete idiot!) i was scared off legs, as a result the weights I do are pathetic. But I want to address this now!


Thats the spirit,maybe get some advice though if you have knee hip problems... ask in the injury part of this forum for excersices to do that will help you work round your problem...

Good going :thumbup1:


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

well legs...

squats

warm up

bar, then 5 sets of 5 ( so will up the weight next week)

front squats

5*5 again so again upping the weight next week

leg press

3 sets of 8

leg curl 3 set of 8

calf extension 3 sets of 8

leg extension 3 set of 8

so as were complete didnt fail increasing weight next time on them all... thinking 10kg onto squats and leg press and 5kg onto the rest?

then 20mins cycling and 20min walk


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

ad53ggz said:


> well legs...
> 
> squats
> 
> ...


Well done :thumbup1:


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

was a very slow walk back!!


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

morning, ( if you can call it that!) feeling slightly rough around the edges today. Im in two minds two if I should increase calories today say from starting drinking last night to speed up metabolism a bit as been running a fair defecit for a while, also quite fancy a bagel and some baker white bread with peanut butter the only problem is i would end up smashing an entire loaf, jar of peanut butter and jam. Or would the increase in calories from drink last night be enough, or would there be no advantage anyway increase cals for rest of today?

I know i may be taking this a bit seriously but i genuinely want to try, feel there is no point doing cardio and weights etc if the diet isnt good enough for my goals.

anyway breakfast just now, and will be hitting the gym once the shakes wear off...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mate just eat what you want but be in control of it.


----------



## cheeseman2012 (Sep 25, 2011)

for your size you defo should be doing alot more on the shrugs like if your having trouble grippin the weight just use wraps id like to think a man who can bench 100 kg could atleast shrug 100 kg give it a go pal and se how ya do maybe abit lighter but defo should be liftin heavier than that


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Milky said:


> Mate just eat what you want but be in control of it.


problem is once that jar of peanut butter goodness is open, its the bottom of the jar before I know it!


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

gym today and it felt good, which was strange. There was no increase in weights or reps, maybe even a decrease in some which was to be expected as still feeling hungover! but its hard to explain it just felt good, I did a few things today, nothing in particular i suppose and I know not the smartest plan but was just one of those days... so dead

Deads 5 sets of 5

pull ups wide as possible 3 sets of 5

standing shoulder press 5 sets of 5

standing rows 3 sets of 8

seated dumbell curls 3 sets of 12

tricep single arm dumbell skull crusher 3 sets of 12

tricep rope

15mins cardio


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

We all have to accept some days we are stronger than others... some days we a re more motivated than others.. some days our mindset is better than others..... happens to each and every one of us..


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

very true, was just pleased i enjoyed it for a change!


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

foods been pretty much the same today, I had planned to try and eat a bit more. Have things like white bread peanut butter and jam :drool: and basically to have a fair few calories to boost my metabolism. But the appetite for food just not been there, should i try and bump up the calories or just leave it


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ad53ggz said:


> foods been pretty much the same today, I had planned to try and eat a bit more. Have things like white bread peanut butter and jam :drool: and basically to have a fair few calories to boost my metabolism. But the appetite for food just not been there, should i try and bump up the calories or just leave it


Its hard to force feed yourself mate, its a hobby not a punishment...


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

fasted cardio done this morning....Oh and even with the fear of rob if i push hard through the flab i can feel abs


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

ad53ggz said:


> fasted cardio done this morning....Oh and even with the fear of rob if i push hard through the flab i can feel abs


I`ll let you off mentioning that word...only this time though


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

ha ha thanks!


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

I am considering running/ getting a fat burner now for a few weeks. I seriously thought about dnp recently I have done research on it and followed fat and jp's thread on it, just wondered if any of you had any input on dnp /t3. Reason did do before as felt diet and training not I'n check enough but now have all that nailed, can't help feel something to boost metabolism could help shift the lingering ab flab?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I dont know how much experience you have with gear etc mate but DNP is VERY dangerous if used incorrectly...


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

will stay clear of dnp just now then was just considering it just to try and shift these last hopefully few lbs, I have done a fair bit of research on it. Reading a lot from ausbuilt as he knows his stuff... and was seriously considering it not long ago but thought would give myself a fair chance without first.


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

well suppose weekly picture of the rug is due...
View attachment 63701
getting there maybe.


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

I know you say not too worry about it rob but any idea of bf% or should I stick it up in another section that gets more traffic?


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

ad53ggz said:


> I know you say not too worry about it rob but any idea of bf% or should I stick it up in another section that gets more traffic?


I havent got clue regarding what body fat people have,youve not a lot by the looks of it,as for percentage wise i honestly couldnt tell you sorry

If you look at my pic,in first post of journal,i tried one of them body mass machine things that measures height weight bmi....it came back at 26 percent for me and said i was obese for height,should be under 25,your have more definition than me so your way below me in percentage...i think


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Just seen your silver now mate :thumb:


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

thanks mate


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

ha ha ha i never even noticed, no idea what it means though!


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

ad53ggz said:


> ha ha ha i never even noticed, no idea what it means though!


Just means your still lesser than a gold :lol: ............


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

ha ha... more talking about abs needed then?

just realised not added what i have been up to today,

fasted cardio then diet as usual nice and clean. Gym this evening some more cardio, just have some eggs and cheese to eat before bed and then repeat tomorrow... exciting life!


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Stick your pic up in this thread see what they say

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/150692-bodyfat-anyone-wana-take-guess-mine.html


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

well stuck picture up... was worse than was hoping for if im honest seems regardless of picture I bang up people will say about 20%. I know its just a guess but still, I thought i had maid noticeable improvements. Ah well fair way to go yet it would seem. Fasted cardio done this morning again, gym later on for weights and more cardio.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

ad53ggz said:


> well stuck picture up... was worse than was hoping for if im honest seems regardless of picture I bang up people will say about 20%. I know its just a guess but still, I thought i had maid noticeable improvements. Ah well fair way to go yet it would seem. Fasted cardio done this morning again, gym later on for weights and more cardio.


Its people guessing thats all,if you look at your pic and the one fron the other week you can clearly see changes imo ,try not get to hung up on it mate,you seem to be doing fine to me


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Cheers mate I appreciate it, just that's what people I'n the know have that perception of me. Hope your training goes good today off to have s look in you journal!


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Well just back from gym just now, chest day. Got some cardio done too. Feeling slightly demotivated by it all realising I'm still a long way away before I can feel happy to take my tshirt off ( not just as I'm a hairy bastard!) weights are non noticeably suffering too, which was expected and ok but now to think still to loose about 8kg odd to get to a level I want, seems little point. On a plus side going to start that cnp work out rob suggested next week, scared to as worried my bench will go down fast and I like my bench if I'm honest


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mate dont get hung up on numbers...

Only YOU know if you have been trur to your diet, your training and YOURSELF....

Use the mirror as your judge, your clothes, how you feel etc....

IMO the minute you start to obsess with numbers the minute it gets harder to stick to,,


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

yeah thats just it i have been very good with diet and training... just one of those days i hoping on the plus finally got the melatonin so hopefully get a good nights sleep tonight and everything will be rosy tomorrow. I have a major problem with personal perception i think.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ad53ggz said:


> yeah thats just it i have been very good with diet and training... just one of those days i hoping on the plus finally got the melatonin so hopefully get a good nights sleep tonight and everything will be rosy tomorrow. I have a major problem with personal perception i think.


Mate dont we all, Fu*k me l think everyone see's me like Mark Addy !!


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

ad53ggz said:


> Well just back from gym just now, chest day. Got some cardio done too. Feeling slightly demotivated by it all realising I'm still a long way away before I can feel happy to take my tshirt off ( not just as I'm a hairy bastard!) weights are non noticeably suffering too, which was expected and ok but now to think still to loose about 8kg odd to get to a level I want, seems little point. On a plus side going to start that cnp work out rob suggested next week, scared to as worried my bench will go down fast and I like my bench if I'm honest


2 highlighted points...

First 1,if you can try use what people have said to maybe push that little harder instead of letting it demotivate you....

Second 1,have you a time limit when you want these bloody abs lol,i know you want them yesterday...but summers nearly over so push on from here and come next summer you will have your abs providing you keep going....chin up mate ok


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

cheers guys.

Finally got melatonin took 2 caps as suggested and did sleep a lot better, not groggy this morning (well any more than usual!) got out for 30mins on the bike as fasted cardio, meals are all ready as will be away at work all day and not get a chance to prepare. Depending on finishing time might do a bit more cardio later but will see.


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

absolutely knackered, was aiming to get to the gym for some core work and cardio but feeling very unlikely. Might just have a night off, will see how i feel after some food but its not looking promising.. such a hectic day and tomorrow of anything looks worse


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

ad53ggz said:


> absolutely knackered, was aiming to get to the gym for some core work and cardio but feeling very unlikely. Might just have a night off, will see how i feel after some food but its not looking promising.. such a hectic day and tomorrow of anything looks worse


Some food quick shower youll be right as reign for the gym :thumbup1:


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

no time for any cardio this morning, at work already. Melatonin definitely improving sleep still not the best but a lot better, when is the best time to take the physillium husk?


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Well, things could be going better. Feeling physically tired and drained really think it's lack of calories and realising my timescale was out completely. think going to have the weekend completely off my diet. If I go completely over bored could probably only put on a couple of lbs and that's nothing compared to what I need to loose


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

well still got to the gym yesterday for a quick weights sessions nothing spectacular, also went on a mountain bike ride through the day so thats some cardio. No fasted this morning but nice day so plan to get on the bike again later on.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

ad53ggz said:


> well still got to the gym yesterday for a quick weights sessions nothing spectacular, also went on a mountain bike ride through the day so thats some cardio. No fasted this morning but nice day so plan to get on the bike again later on.


Haha thats the spirit,good on you for getting there yesterday mate...yep get that bike out make the most of this weather :thumb:


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

yeah i still plan to train, i use to at least really enjoy it increasing weights but now that there starting to decrease struggling to feel the same enjoyment. Break form the diet over the weekend hopefully be a break enough, I know you say not to go on about it but i would like a body where i can take my tshirt off and actually think i look decent rather than at present. I realise all very vain and sad, but heh thats me!


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

got to the gym this evening for some core work, cardio consisted of out playing on the bike and a walk. Diet today was still clean, although still planning to not have any diet over the weekend eating what i want, cant see it doing too much harm and might hopefully give me some drive/motivation back


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2011)

That's what the weekends for, cheating 

Can't help pile that plate with a Sunday roast


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

R0B said:


> That's what the weekends for, cheating
> 
> Can't help pile that plate with a Sunday roast


^^^^^^^^^^^^ what rob said ....go eat enjoy w.end :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ad53ggz said:


> yeah i still plan to train, i use to at least really enjoy it increasing weights but now that there starting to decrease struggling to feel the same enjoyment. Break form the diet over the weekend hopefully be a break enough, I know you say not to go on about it but i would like a body where i can take my tshirt off and actually think i look decent rather than at present. I realise all very vain and sad, but heh thats me!


Mate if were honest thats what most of us want... l am not embarrassed at all to say that is EXACTLY why l train.... the thing is its do-able.... it just takes time...


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

well what can i say about today....

started as normal eggs on toast and apple as had work in the morning, but now i have had half box of maple and pecan crunch ( that stuff is so addictive!) cereal basically the exact size for a pasta bowl and milk  half a bakers white loaf with peanut butter and jam :thumb: a bagel with cheese, 2 square sausages and 4 poached eggs :stuart: and a cinamon and rasin bagel still unsure about with peanut butter and jam again, and just had a couple of small steaks, its a good day!


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Drop the white loaf for brown/wholemeal ...i eat peanut butter but not with jam you weirdo :laugh:

Sounds like your having a good day...enjoy it :thumb:


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Usually have wholemeal/brown but nice fresh baker White loaf very nice....


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Just leaving the gym now, pretty happy everything increased was legs squat by 10kg , press by 20kg and the assistance by 5kg. I feel I'm at a weird place right now in that I don't know if I should continue diet and build from there, as its a physique like ausbuilt which really appeals. Build muscle again from now, but feel the muscle lost so far during diet be I'n vain. I'm fairly friendly with a lot of powerlifters and with the exception of a few they don't have the bodies I want to look like yet, although are very strong. That's the other reason my training is the way it has been bench is my strongest and they were pushing me just to train that with the idea of competition but like I say I'm not keen for that road.

So although ultimately decision is mine I wouldn't mind your input you have seen my worst side as it were, and reading through the journal it's obvious I want abs... Just I use to fill a tshirt well ok with fat and muddle but now I don't, ah I'm rambling.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

ad53ggz said:


> Just leaving the gym now, pretty happy everything increased was legs squat by 10kg , press by 20kg and the assistance by 5kg. I feel I'm at a weird place right now in that I don't know if I should continue diet and build from there, as its a physique like ausbuilt which really appeals. Build muscle again from now, but feel the muscle lost so far during diet be I'n vain. I'm fairly friendly with a lot of powerlifters and with the exception of a few they don't have the bodies I want to look like yet, although are very strong. That's the other reason my training is the way it has been bench is my strongest and they were pushing me just to train that with the idea of competition but like I say I'm not keen for that road.
> 
> So although ultimately decision is mine I wouldn't mind your input you have seen my worst side as it were, and reading through the journal it's obvious I want abs... Just I use to fill a tshirt well ok with fat and muddle but now I don't, ah I'm rambling.


Dont let mingster hear you say that :laugh:

You gotta stop humming n harring and changing your mind now,we cant help you decide that its up to you.... but once you do decide then people will help you


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

i did say with the exception of a few!! those guys are in a league onto themselves and very impressive, but i want a girlfriend and unfortunately the majority of girls in my age group that doesnt appeal to!

I am set in the idea focus on my physique... then build on it. Just rambling my very random thoughts... and trying to explain a bit


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

fantastic night sleep, 4 melatonin about 11 and was asleep by 12, one of those sleeps you actually wake up from feeling you have slept!! :thumb:

Breakfast today... the rest of the box of maple and pecan crunch cereal, egg whites square sausage and wholemeal bread.

I was also thinking even while not worried about what im eating the majority of the things i have arent particularity "bad" ok bagel, jam and the cereal but for a "cheat" weekend... I think could be a lot worse, If the quantities were lower or even as it stands just now with training not even sure i will be hitting weight maintenance these two days, although that may be wishful thinking!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I have found just by cutting out the bad stuff l feel " trimmer " mate...

I can also tell by how l feel when l havent eaten to much crap and reign it back in a bit..


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

do you think i should carry on with 4 melatonin? took 4 last night just to see as no work or anything today, and like i say fantastic night. looking forward to getting to the gym today too...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ad53ggz said:


> do you think i should carry on with 4 melatonin? took 4 last night just to see as no work or anything today, and like i say fantastic night. looking forward to getting to the gym today too...


IMO 4 is excessive mate, l am 17 stone and only take 3..


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

will try it at 3, not feeling groggy at all this morning. is it completely weight dependent or person dependent too?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ad53ggz said:


> will try it at 3, not feeling groggy at all this morning. is it completely weight dependent or person dependent too?


I think its a bit of both mate, l was advised by a few on here to just tweek it and find the best dose for me..


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

cheers mate


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Fantastic day at the gym today... deads 5 sets of 5 but an increase of 20kg for each set!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I was weak today mate but we all get those days..


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

we need bad days though too to make the days like yesterday feel even better, just seems to be more bad than good. Although I suppose thats whats happens when your constantly trying to push your self to be better.

Fasted done this morning, breakfast time and work now... Hope your having a better day today.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I have had an easy ish day at work mate but got loads to do tonight so probably just a cardio night..


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Yeah think i will be doing some cardio soon, maybe some core. Don't think I added it in as was tired yesterday but my deads was at 165kg felt easy too, I know not big weight but double body weight so happy with that!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ad53ggz said:


> Yeah think i will be doing some cardio soon, maybe some core. Don't think I added it in as was tired yesterday but my deads was at 165kg felt easy too, I know not big weight but double body weight so happy with that!


Mate l dont deadlift more than 100 kg's... l'm not doing my back in for no one..


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

ad53ggz said:


> Yeah think i will be doing some cardio soon, maybe some core. Don't think I added it in as was tired yesterday but my deads was at 165kg felt easy too, I know not big weight but double body weight so happy with that!


Pmsl Your deads are alot more than mine ...you should be happy


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

was just a good day,5 sets min rest inbetween each one. just felt good!

milky do you just do lots of reps?

oh and got some core and cardio work done at the gym again this evening!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ad53ggz said:


> was just a good day,5 sets min rest inbetween each one. just felt good!
> 
> milky do you just do lots of reps?
> 
> oh and got some core and cardio work done at the gym again this evening!


Not really mate l just take my time and try to do everything really strict.

Take bench press for example, l lower it slowly, raise it slowly, for me you feel EVERY movement in the set. #

I dont know how you train mate but give it a try and see what you think..


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Bench I do nice and slow, but squat and deads I do tend to just power up. Got fasted cardio done again today, although was very close to staying I'n bed


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

well gym today, legs are still a tad sore from the weekend but not too bad and definitely starting to feel more ache's and pains... dont know how you old boys manage :whistling: ,

Did some chest ment to start that cnp plan this week but like a monkey i forgot.

So did some flat bench nice and slow on way down and up 110kg 5 sets of 4 and then set of 5 at 100kg, just had no energy and with no spot wasnt worth the risk.

some pull ups and some cable work was enough for today. 30 mins of light cycling at the end of weights to try and loosen up legs a bit and that was me done


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Oh and seen someone shoulder press 170kg!!!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ad53ggz said:


> Oh and seen someone shoulder press 170kg!!!!


Bloody hell !


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

ad53ggz said:


> Oh and seen someone shoulder press 170kg!!!!


Im gonna report you if you keep spying on me when im working out A :whistling: :laugh:

Hope your well mate :thumb:


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Ha ha nah you do that single armed dumbbell press surely!? Yeah things ok more fasted cardio done this morning, least it gets it out the way. What are your views on the time of cardio some say fasted is good others say it isn't. Might get to the gym for some core work and a little more cardio after finish my work although did do core Monday evening be too soon?


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

ad53ggz said:


> Ha ha nah you do that single armed dumbbell press surely!? Yeah things ok more fasted cardio done this morning, least it gets it out the way. What are your views on the time of cardio some say fasted is good others say it isn't. Might get to the gym for some core work and a little more cardio after finish my work although did do core Monday evening be too soon?


I honestly dont have a specific thing about cardio A,as it aint really in my workouts....but remember a quote on here some time back...

`Doesnt matter what time you do it ,as long as your consistent with it` and i thought that kinda sum ups the whole bodybuilding thing aswell really imo ...

Wether its good advice or not im not to sure as regarding cardio

But she is the wife of a pretty damn good competative BB`er, who im sure was/is a PRO ,so she might just know her stuff


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

That's ok then I quite like it first thing as means it's done, if I leave it until evening it's easier to make excuses not to do it. Although I could have an extra hour in bed!!


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

ad53ggz said:


> That's ok then I quite like it first thing as means it's done


Spot on if you attitude if you ask me A .... :thumbup1:


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Cheers mate, any thoughts on core work tonight? Was doing core exercise Monday weights yesterday and weights tomorrow any benefit of core work this evening or just rest?


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

ad53ggz said:


> Cheers mate, any thoughts on core work tonight? Was doing core exercise Monday weights yesterday and weights tomorrow any benefit of core work this evening or just rest?


I dont think it will kill you mate,i did core yesterday and will do again tomorrow


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

i was hoping you would say nah just leave it, have night off! oh well i did ask!


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

ad53ggz said:


> i was hoping you would say nah just leave it, have night off! oh well i did ask!


Its entirely up to you A,but with me i dont mind training 5 times a week if im enjoying it,each to their own i suppose ....


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

yeah i usually dont mind, just tired tonight i suppose and the thought of work at 6am tomorrow isnt nice. Having some extra sweet potato with tea so will see if that gives me some energy!


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Gym done, just a short one though.

Few sets of dragon flags, only got about 3-4 full ones total but finished sets of with negative ones.

Combination of planks and that was me. Cardio consisted of walk there and back as time is against me and already did cardio today.


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

OK maybe could get some help, as has been suggested my routine is ****  cheers rob :001_tt2: however it was getting good results, when i obviously was eating more and to be fair muscle loss hasnt decreased much and even been put on in some places i think ( legs and back) while on diet.

However i feel it can be better, but im at a loss what sort of thing i should be looking to do when on a diet such as i am on i like the look of this...

http://stronglifts.com/madcow/5x5_Program/Linear_5x5.htm

but i wont be eating enough i dont feel to grow muscle?

and the cnp program if im honest, looks pretty complicated I like simple.

bench, deads, squats, shoulder press.... assistance from pulls, bent over rows, shrugs, calf raises, leg curls/extensions. weakness work biceps, triceps...

so whats people opinions on best routine to preserve muscle?


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Well today I did....

Deads

70kg 12

170kg 3, 4,4,3,3 hold

Wide grip pull ups 5,4, 3

With bar rows I'n between sets of 12

Bent over Rows

60kg* 8

80 5 made mistake with weights ( form not great)

80 4

One arm dumbbell snatch

30kg right hand 5, left hand 4

4,4

4,4

Sitting curls

12kg *8

18*5 immediately followed by 12 *5

18*5 10* 5

Preacher

20kg* 8

20kg* 8

Time lifting was about an hour 15mins this ok? Did have to wait about for equipment.

This was followed by 15min cycle and walk already done 4mile cycle today


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

ad53ggz said:


> OK maybe could get some help, as has been suggested my routine is ****  cheers rob :001_tt2: however it was getting good results, when i obviously was eating more and to be fair muscle loss hasnt decreased much and even been put on in some places i think ( legs and back) while on diet.
> 
> However i feel it can be better, but im at a loss what sort of thing i should be looking to do when on a diet such as i am on i like the look of this...
> 
> ...


:laugh: when did i say anything bad about your routine A lol that what your suggesting now seems like the 5 x 5 doesnt it? using bench squats deads etc ...

have a mooch about the forum at what others do who do this routine theres hundreds of threads on it mate


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

ha ha you know full well :stupid: 

yeah... just struggling to sift through the reams of information, as it seems "cutting" people just try and hope for the best by increasing reps.

was very happy with today though, hands are in shreds


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

fasted cardio done for today... busy day ahead may try and get back to the gym tonight for some core? feeling good today hands are a bit tender though!


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Gym this evening looking unlikely, deads I think have taken it out of my abs there a bit tender so think once finished work just going to rest as plan on doing squats tomorrow.


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

now 99% sure i am missing the gym, doing squats tomorrow so want to be fresh for them. Tired from work, and already done hopefully enough cardio today.. so do some paperwork this evening and gym tomorrow evening afterwork...LEGS!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ad53ggz said:


> now 99% sure i am missing the gym, doing squats tomorrow so want to be fresh for them. Tired from work, and already done hopefully enough cardio today.. so do some paperwork this evening and gym tomorrow evening afterwork...LEGS!!


Lucky man....


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

thanks. i feel for you, but once your all healed up you *will *be able to get back at the gym with a new vigour and will feel nice and strong again in no time, until then I suppose just make the most of the time you can with the family... assuming your not having to work all the time you would have been at the gym.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ad53ggz said:


> thanks. i feel for you, but once your all healed up you *will *be able to get back at the gym with a new vigour and will feel nice and strong again in no time, until then I suppose just make the most of the time you can with the family... assuming your not having to work all the time you would have been at the gym.


Nah mate, l am actually enjoying the time away from the gym. Not worrying about what l eat, not rushing around only seeing the wife for an hour in the evening because l have to train etc.... quite liberating TBH.


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

yeah the gym can sometimes become a tad obsessive i feel, especially when you realise it impacts on those around you too. Nice to give back to them a bit


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

well was up at 6 on the day i can have a long lie  after finally giving up getting back to sleep finally got up, good news is can watch the rugby now. Going to do a job for someone and also means i can train in a different gym where i feel less self concious for training legs as gym was too busy yesterday i was running incredibly late and i was going out to meet someone so walking normally would be an advantage. Got shoulders done yesterday.

standing military press ( but with wider stance)

bar to warm up

60kg 5

70kg 1 then bounced up 4 ( put weight too heigh :lol: )

60kg for 3 more sets of 5

upright barbell row with sets of side and individual front raises using dumbells in between

dumbell snatch (as i like this)

all i had time for


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

well today was my "cheat" day wasnt too bad had white bread and peanut butter and jam  however i ended up eating too much i think before the gym, and my stomach was sore didnt feel well or anything. so not only feel bad about diet also about rubbish session.

got squats done 5 sets at 80kg for 4,5,4,4 ( i think)

then front squats 50kg 3 sets of 8.

that was it stomach was in pain felt horrible gave up.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

ad53ggz said:


> well today was my "cheat" day wasnt too bad had white bread and peanut butter and jam  however i ended up eating too much i think before the gym, and my stomach was sore didnt feel well or anything. so not only feel bad about diet also about rubbish session.
> 
> got squats done 5 sets at 80kg for 4,5,4,4 ( i think)
> 
> ...


You big girl :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ad53ggz said:


> well today was my "cheat" day wasnt too bad had white bread and peanut butter and jam  however i ended up eating too much i think before the gym, and my stomach was sore didnt feel well or anything. so not only feel bad about diet also about rubbish session.
> 
> got squats done 5 sets at 80kg for 4,5,4,4 ( i think)
> 
> ...


We have all made that mistake mate....


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> You big girl :laugh: :laugh:


says the person with the sniffles :lol:


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

And I know the weights are pathetic to my shame I was amongst the people who made excuses not to do legs, I'm trying to change that now


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

ad53ggz said:


> says the person with the sniffles :lol:


Negged :cursing: :laugh:



ad53ggz said:


> And I know the weights are pathetic to my shame I was amongst the people who made excuses not to do legs, I'm trying to change that now


Not pathetic at all A,some people still dont do them,least you are,them weights will soon increase mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

ha ha nah im embarrassed because I left them but ill change it. Cant decide to have tea or not feeling better but not hungry so unsure if you to leave food tonight or have some chicken. will have eggs later on anyway


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

ad53ggz said:


> ha ha nah im embarrassed because I left them but ill change it. Cant decide to have tea or not feeling better but not hungry so unsure if you to leave food tonight or have some chicken. will have eggs later on anyway


Eat


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

yes boss... dominos large chicken and bbq pizza ordered! Only joking cooking some fajita's :thumb:


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

fasted cardio done this morning, was an effort to get out of bed but the thought of breakfast won out in the end. Just had to do the cardio first


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

well today almost over... hope to get some core work and maybe more cardio tonight


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

got some more core and cardio done... almost got a couple of dragon flags one after the other, personal goal to do them ( sad i know!)


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

well fasted cardio done this morning. Gym later this evening chest, thinking of

5 sets of 5 flat bench ( maybe 3 sets of 8?)

dips bodyweight to failure

incline bench 3 sets of 8

dumbell fly's 3*8

tricep rope pull downs 3*8

thoughts?


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

ad53ggz said:


> got some more core and cardio done... almost got a couple of dragon flags one after the other, personal goal to do them ( sad i know!)


What are Dragon flags A?


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Hi mate see here http://www.unique-bodyweight-exercises.com/dragon-flag.html I know slightly gay but I like the idea of throughout training to use bodweight too as then it will hopefully increase with muscle mass but still strength to weight be the same if that makes sense. Like pull ups I suppose I see so many people that are "big" but can't do wide grip pull ups.


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Any thoughts on what I plan to do today? Add anything in/ take anything out? Going to try chest/ tricep day. Back/bicep day. Legs day. And shoulders day.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

ad53ggz said:


> Hi mate see here http://www.unique-bodyweight-exercises.com/dragon-flag.html I know slightly gay but I like the idea of throughout training to use bodweight too as then it will hopefully increase with muscle mass but still strength to weight be the same if that makes sense. Like pull ups I suppose I see so many people that are "big" but can't do wide grip pull ups.


Ah you think your bruce lee then mate :laugh:


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Ha ha.. Only in height


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

ad53ggz said:


> well fasted cardio done this morning. Gym later this evening chest, thinking of
> 
> 5 sets of 5 flat bench ( maybe 3 sets of 8?)
> 
> ...


Seems ok to me,but others may see something to add or change...just go with it see how you feel


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Cheers mate what you got lined up for today?


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Subbed mate you seem to be getting on well here keep up the good work!!


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

cheers mate feel free to jump in with any comments, im learning by mistakes!


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

ad53ggz said:


> Cheers mate what you got lined up for today?


Fixing things that are broken at home,just fixed shower,have to go sign on today to .....

Didnt train yesterday,but if i can get to the gym before 3.30 will train..otherwise will be tomorrow morning..


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

ad53ggz said:


> cheers mate feel free to jump in with any comments, im learning by mistakes!


Kinda doing the same myself at the moment mate

Are you still trying to cut some bodyfat?


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Dizzee! said:


> Kinda doing the same myself at the moment mate
> 
> Are you still trying to cut some bodyfat?


Dizzee,dont mention the `F` word for gods sake,youll set him off again .......... :laugh: ......................... sorry A


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Dizzee,dont mention the `F` word for gods sake,youll set him off again .......... :laugh: ......................... sorry A


haha oops Il rephrase then

What are your goals now mate? lol That any better?? :lol:


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Ha ha yeah still trying to cut body fat hopefully see some abs... What that rob you Want a picture of current progress ......


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

same here mate its a nightmare I just cant wait to get in decent enough shape so I can start upping the calories and trying to build some muscle mass!!


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Dizzee! said:


> haha oops Il rephrase then
> 
> What are your goals now mate? lol That any better?? :lol:


Deffo mate your a quick learner :laugh:



ad53ggz said:


> Ha ha yeah still trying to cut body fat hopefully see some abs... What that rob you Want a picture of current progress ......


Get a pic up,but if i hear any moaning about abs,my finger will hit the neg button A,you know this right? 

And get an avi pic of some sort now mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Not sure I like this threat if negs... Red is such a negative colour


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Deffo mate your a quick learner :laugh:
> 
> Get a pic up,but if i hear any moaning about abs,my finger will hit the neg button A,you know this right?


Lets see a pic then pal before and after would be good if you can mate


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

ad53ggz said:


> Not sure I like this threat if negs... Red is such a negative colour


Ive only ever negged 4 people since i been here A and 2 of them redeemed themselves so i gave a positive to balance the books...you know i wont neg...........or do you?


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

ha ha will get some pictures up tonight/ afternoon. Off for a lunch date :thumb: lets hope she isnt too mortified by my prepared lunch of tuna and peppers!


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

well as promised some pictures of just now
View attachment 64780
View attachment 64779
[

and when i started....( must say its not been a constant diet, been on and off as i get sick of getting weaker
View attachment 64781


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Defo see an improvment mate how long between pics?


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Whats with the blank expression lol you seem leaner and tighter to me A ,you have to admit its definately a change from your starting pic


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

oh yeah when i compare back to back definite improvement, but its been hard work and even know i still feel i was "stronger" then although i wasnt.

Time inbetween pictures I have no idea, i would probably say about under a year though, although as i said would diet for a bit sort of loose the motivation and drive... want to get strong again and at the same time pile on the fat again. Christ i use to look ****, strange i use to think i looked ok but now i dont! ah....


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Ive been exact same over the past year or so mate get right into it the lose motivation cos I have no patience!


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

start a journal mate, im finding this helps. Also following the likes of milky and rob you realise everyone struggles at it, try and do it by yourself is difficult but even just getting a little moan on here and then rob telling you to stop whining with the threat of negs can help... in a strange sort of way!


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

ad53ggz said:


> start a journal mate, im finding this helps. Also following the likes of milky and rob you realise everyone struggles at it, try and do it by yourself is difficult but even just getting a little moan on here and then rob telling you to stop whining with the threat of negs can help... in a strange sort of way!


He`s got a journal already lol ............................................... hahaha glad my threats help you A,i wouldnt carry them out, ...lol ...

get your blank expression as your avi now,it cant be any worse than my muggers one lol


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

ha ha oops!! i like your muggers one and the coat muggers one, i went out in a coat just like that was nice people just moved out the way!


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

sad thing is i usually look just as gormless


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

ad53ggz said:


> sad thing is i usually look just as gormless


LMFAO..why do you think i wear a hoodie? :lol:

draw a smilie face on it mate


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

nah i like the blank expression.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

ad53ggz said:


> start a journal mate, im finding this helps. Also following the likes of milky and rob you realise everyone struggles at it, try and do it by yourself is difficult but even just getting a little moan on here and then rob telling you to stop whining with the threat of negs can help... in a strange sort of way!


Already got a journal mate


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

just did a wee 5mile bike ride, needed to get something from the shop and is a nice night so thought bike it instead of car


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Fasted done again this morning... breakfast time now    I really want to see some abs ( on me!) I can feel them when i push through which has to be a good sign! Also said no to an all you can eat chinese buffet tonight, I like trying to keep my day off the diet to the weekend.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

All you can eat chinese buffet is my favourite!! All i eat is chicken and noodles maybe a bit curry sauce on the chicken so its not all that bad haha


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Yeah I pile on the chicken heaps not many if any rice/noodles but then I also have ice cream pancakes syrup cake. I'm I'n actual pain by the end of it!


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Had planned on the gym tonight for some core and cardio work, however looks like I have a heap of additional work to do tonight. Already got some cardio done and be working all afternoon in a pretty active job so I'm tempted just to call it off. Although got the guilt feeling from

Missing the gym already


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

ad53ggz said:


> Had planned on the gym tonight for some core and cardio work, however looks like I have a heap of additional work to do tonight. Already got some cardio done and be working all afternoon in a pretty active job so I'm tempted just to call it off. Although got the guilt feeling from
> 
> Missing the gym already


Mate if uve already got some cardio in and your to busy then whats there to feel guilty about if you wana do some core work just do a bit in the house when you get home?


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Hmm what sort of core exercise you recommend no weight plates or anything in the house?


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

ad53ggz said:


> Hmm what sort of core exercise you recommend no weight plates or anything in the house?


I never really work my core to be honest but just do crunch's, Lying leg raises, Plank and side plank


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

ad53ggz said:


> Hmm what sort of core exercise you recommend no weight plates or anything in the house?


Lie on the floor shove your legs on a bed do some crunches

Get a broom handle across your shoulders do some twists and side bends with it

Get some thing heavy-ish in each hand do some side beds

Sit ups

Start using youtube - type in homeworkout core work,im sure something will be on there to give you ideas

Lazy git :laugh: .... feel like your bloody mother A  :thumb:


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks rob!!


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

No probs mate :thumb:


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

well home now and as suspected knackered!


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Can i ask, when loosing weight is it normal for the skin to almost fold like you can just about see in the pictures? or do i have excess loose skin for being very very fat when i was younger 10-12years old?


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Was thinking if getting a back session in tonight.

Deads 5sets of 5

Wide grip pulls 3 sets to failure( although each set likely to be<5

Bent over rows 3 sets of 8

Dumbell cleans( cos I like them!) 3 sets of 5 each hand

And seated dumb bell curls 3 sets of 8


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Sounds like a decent sesh to me mate

What sort of routine are you doing?


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

em... i suppose try and target one main musce group every other day with some corresponding weakness work


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

well training done:

dead lifts

70kg 12 to warm up

150kg for 5

170kg for 4, then 4, then 3, then 3 and held the last one at the top

wide pull ups 3 sets of 4,5,4

bent over rows 60kg 3 sets of 8

seated curls, each hand 18kg immediately followed by 10kg then rest.

so 18kg for 5 follwed by 8 at 10kg

then 5,6

last one 4 with 18 and 4 with 5

dumbel clean( for fun) 30kg 3 sets of 5 with each hand.

30mins of cardio, home food, bed!


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

ad53ggz said:


> Can i ask, when loosing weight is it normal for the skin to almost fold like you can just about see in the pictures? or do i have excess loose skin for being very very fat when i was younger 10-12years old?


Good workout again mate

As for your question above,i have no idea tbh never come across that yet so cant answer it im afraid.....


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Yeah I'm happy with it seeing still on a diet and felt very tired/demotivated before starting. Cheers mate.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

If you stick a thread up in the Losing weight section see if anybody has come across losing a lot of weight and do they have them problems

More people will see it there as not everyone looks in journals


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

aye will do it tomorrow, off to bed now, Tomorrow looks just as hectic :cursing:


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

fasted cardio done today, not ill effects from yesterday


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

and topic put up in loosing weight forum as suggested


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

hi ad thought i would answer in your journal...and say hello at the same time.

been looking back thinking about what you asked and tips i could give you......i went into horse racing at 15 years old and each day was mucking out boxes,lots of bending and twisting with a pith fork and then swinging the muck sack on to my back...so that how i got mine...every day they were getting hit...like to gave you some exercises but i would be lying to you because i've never done any......twists with a stick standing and bending over would be the closest thing.


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

thanks for the info mate feel free to drop in any time.

Fasted cardio done this morning, breakfast then off to work... should be training shoulders or legs this evening and what ever not done today will be done tomorrow. dont like getting up at this time any day of the week let alone saturday!


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Well weights done, not a great session as feel really pushed for time and as a result the gym is a big drain on time 

So shoulders.

Standing military press

Warm up with bar

65kg for 3 felt really heavy

Dropped down to 60kg for 4 sets of 5.

Did some broom twists in the minute rests I had.

Then upright rows with dumb bells

15kg each hand, felt like it hurt my wrist a bit... This normal?

3sets of 8 anyway.

Rope pulls to my face 3 sets of 8.( I know more back but sure hits the shoulders too)

Front raises immediately followed by side raises 2 sets of 8 felt like my left elbow starting to hurt( arms maybe too straight?) so stopped.

Walk just over a mile there and back, done. Now onto the list of jobs I have to do.


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

feeling very demotivated just now, going to go to the gym but 30min walk there 30min already 1 hour "wasted" then training another hour gone...


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Well couldn't miss it as was legs which I allready have neglected too much so went down:

Warm up ( after walking down) no weight squats then with the bar then front squats

80kg for 5,5,5,5,5

As time was pushed I had a minute rest inbetween each set I usually have more, is there an optimum?

2 min rest

Then front squats

Just the bar for 12 then

50kg for 8,

60kg for 8 last set for 7

Again 1 minute rest inbetween sets, also going really low down when front squatting thighs past horizontal **** just few inches from ground any pluses/ negatives doing this?

Almost immediately into

Leg Curls &extensions

3 sets 8 for each 30secs between each set

Standing calf raises whatever weight was on it one set to failure, lost count!

Planned to jog back, not happening walking tricky enough... Hence if this is a bit hard to follow as on my phone.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

your question about resting period, well to be fair.... you kinda answered yourself 

as in, you managed to hit the reps you were looking for, as the weights increase, and as you struggle a bit more, add another 30 secs to rest up, maybe even go crazy and have 2!


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Yeah it's just I read other peoples journals or routines they seem not to rest much. One guy I know, that is massive ( not you rob  ) says to rest 3 mins inbetween sets then 5mins before his finishing rep out set? And I'm easily confused


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

you rest as long as you need, but dont take the p!ss, lol, theres no need to knock off 3 chapters of war and peace, vice versa theres no point just resting 20 seconds as theres no way you'll be ready for another set.

the heavier you go, the more rest you'll (more than likely, but not set in stone) need


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

cheers so anywhere between 1-2mins and 30secs is prob enough for the weakness work e.g. leg curls extensions.

Back to the normal now my "weekend" is over, fasted cardio done this morning so boring. Think i may be coming down with something though very sore throat


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

ad53ggz said:


> Yeah it's just I read other peoples journals or routines they seem not to rest much. *One guy I know, that is massive ( not you rob *  ) says to rest 3 mins inbetween sets then 5mins before his finishing rep out set? And I'm easily confused


W4nker :cursing: ...... true though unfortunatley :laugh: :laugh:

Sounds like your getting the sh1t im just getting over A


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Ah I'm only joking I should have said others including you!! I hope I'm not getting the same as you will up vitamin c!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Regarding the rest mate, l just wait for my breathing to get back to normal.. bearing in mind l am an old man tho..


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Ha ha cheers milky, I think I may have milked the rests a bit before 1-2mins seems ample.

Got some core work and cardio done tonight, legs still sore from Sunday I think though.


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Well fasted cardio done this morning, Christ my legs are stiff though. Just did 30 mins on cross trainer.

This afternoon plan to get a chest session in thinking of dropping down the weight a bit though as feeling run down and doesn't usually take me 2 days to recover from legs so feel probably run down and combination lack of cals?


----------



## camilonw1 (Oct 7, 2011)

Looking great mate. Being 23 too I'm sure means if you tidy up your diet you should respond quicker than most!


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

thanks for the input mate, sure as hell not feeling young today, creeking about all over the place! subbed to your journal too!


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

ad53ggz said:


> Well fasted cardio done this morning, Christ my legs are stiff though. Just did 30 mins on cross trainer.
> 
> This afternoon plan to get a chest session in thinking of dropping down the weight a bit though as feeling run down and doesn't usually take me 2 days to recover from legs so feel probably run down and combination lack of cals?


Cant remember seeing you say youve had a day off training A and you said your feeling run down or getting a cold,go home have a long radox bath and chill tonight eat some food,see how you feel,just my input mucka


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Going to have a day off tomorrow, thinking about not being concerened about diet until shot of this bug? Good bad idea?

Weights workout nothing special

Flat bench 105kg

5 sets of 5

Dips bodyweight

2 sets 2 failure.

Dumbell fly

28kg for 5 immediately followed by 15kg for 8

3 sets last set only manages 4 and 5

Incline press

60kg 3 sets of 8

Tricep rope 3 sets of 8


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

How long you been at this mate? 105 kg bench is reall good im only doing about 70 just now


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

ad53ggz said:


> *Going to have a day off tomorrow, thinking about not being concerened about diet until shot of this bug? Good bad idea? *
> 
> Weights workout nothing special
> 
> ...


Get rid of the bug main priority,but you still got to eat,entirely up to you what you eat though...live a little eat what you want for a few days till your better ,dont blame me though if you dont see your AB`s by friday


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Ha ha yeah by Friday in which year?


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

dizzee.. it feels too long! been going to the gym for years now just started taking lifting weights seriously really last year and even then only really the beginning of this year I realised the importance of diet and consistency, Im happy enough with that just now for my reduced calories but its no where near where was couple months ago  hoping muscle memory will bring it back once the calories increase. really want double bodyweight bench!


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Got some fasted cardio cardio done this morning but that's it really for today just work now though, no gym tonight hopefully get shot of this bug.


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Well feeling lousy today, been working since 7 this morning. Had planned to train back tonight, however feeling very stiff and well ill so not sure would like to as know will feel guilty if dont. And plan to have a rest day tomorrow training sat and Sunday, still not upped my cals yet though either.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

ad53ggz said:


> Well feeling lousy today, been working since 7 this morning. Had planned to train back tonight, however feeling very stiff and well ill so not sure would like to as know will feel guilty if dont. And plan to have a rest day tomorrow training sat and Sunday, still not upped my cals yet though either.


Why dont you take a few days out to recover fully! Dont feel guilty sounds to me like you might be over training thats why you feel sh1t!


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

On a plus , I suppose, pretty sure loosing fat from my ass at least as get umcomfy sitting down on the chairs after a period of time... And no it isn't piles or anything!


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Dizzee! said:


> Why dont you take a few days out to recover fully! Dont feel guilty sounds to me like you might be over training thats why you feel sh1t!


This ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ Mate you got a bug,take the time to recover


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

ad53ggz said:


> On a plus , I suppose, pretty sure loosing fat from my ass at least as get umcomfy sitting down on the chairs after a period of time... And no it isn't piles or anything!


Thats one way to measure your fatloss haha :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Stop Fcuking about mate and take a break give it till monday then get yousrself back in the gym if you feel ok your going to do yourself more harm than good pal

DO IT!!!!


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

thanks for the advice guys dually noted, going to just have a quiet evening tonight bed early as cant afford to take a day off work tomorrow or saturday either


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

You will come back strong mate but trying to train thro it just pro longs the problem IMO..


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Will bow down to experience and rest up, assuming give fasted cardio etc a miss too?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ad53ggz said:


> Will bow down to experience and rest up, assuming give fasted cardio etc a miss too?


Yes mate just let your body mend.


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

well not much to say, had a quiet night last night no cardio this morning the 30mins extra in bed was nice  feeling a bit better i suppose


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

ad53ggz said:


> well not much to say, had a quiet night last night no cardio this morning the 30mins extra in bed was nice  feeling a bit better i suppose


Dont do anything for a few days A ,have a relaxed weekend away from training,then go back to it monday if you feel better,if not take a few more days rest,bit of a break wont do any harm mate...Hope your feeling better soon :thumbup1:


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

cheers i was thinking about training sat and sunday but if you think best just to leave it i will. Cheers mate


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

ad53ggz said:


> cheers i was thinking about training sat and sunday but if you think best just to leave it i will. Cheers mate


No leave it for a few days imo,you wont get better otherwise mate


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Fair enough, just feels "wrong" missing the gym now. I generally don't do I'll well and will preserve on regardless/stupidly!


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

It will feel right in a few days when your recovered and your body has fully healed you will be throwing them dumbells around like pillows!


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Ha ha wishful thinking... But I like it (maybe the 2kg dumbells!)


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Haha I didnt specify what dumbells also I wouldnt recomend throwing dumbells around a busy gym people could get hurt you know lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

What is this bug you have mate ?

I ask because maybe you should also consider the other lads in the gym you may pass it on too.

Not being funny or nasty but its a consideration dont you think ?


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Spot on Milky pal


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Your right think its just a cold/flu thing really nothing major but just enough with combination of training and diet just to leave me feeling run down/ crap.


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Well at work this morning, so just cardio on the bike to work I hate the wind at times and no doubt it will change direction meaning on the way back I get blasted by it too. Missing the gym later on the advice given although am considering going Sunday? After work today going to go out to the garage to work on my car/bike  oh and have a bowl of pay and pecan cereal that stuff is addictive


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Leave it tomorrow


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Whoop weekend off!!


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Warning im having a moan:

Ok I know it's not over yet but Monday is fast approaching, and over this non gym weekend I have been thinking( dangerous enough) and eating **** to be fair, far too much crap food way over all macros and probably couple thousand cals overs weight maintance at the end of each day. Feeling pretty rubbish about my physique etc.

The way I see it I have two options:

Stop whinging and moaning and put even more effort into what I want to look like ( think member ausbuilt of here)

Stop whinging and moaning and try and not care what I look like( difficult) carry on training as normal, maybe without fasted cardio, relax diet but still ensure high protein level but not working at a calorie deficit.

I think I would be cheating my self if I chose option 2 just now, I have worked hard to loose the fat I have and I was of the opinion didn't have too far to go before abs (sorry rob, please no negs!) started to show however this was put to bed on the last photo upload which if I'm honest did pretty much crush my spirits and left me feeling there was no point.

So option 1 it is, as a result I plan to post my daily food intake, training, do cardio everyday for at least 30 mins each day. I'm considering a keto diet? Although I do like fruit and using an apple to snack on during the day. All opinions and comments are welcome.

Well if you suffered reading all that, things aren't going to get better as starting tomorrow you will be sharing the in's and outs of my boring routine!


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

have a moan and feel sh!t about yourself......

we've all done it, we've all thought 'i've spent the last month in the gym for what exactly????'

its a marathon, not a sprint, dont forget that.

slap yourself, get your ass back in the gym monday, move that iron, do some cardio, and make sure you eat the right things! you cant live like a robot, always eating the low-fat, low-carb stuff. we arent programmed like that. but what IS in our hands, is what we do with afterwards. we can sink into a pit of depression and carry on eating crap....... or, and this is a far out there notion, get back in the gym


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

thanks mate, monday it starts!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ad53ggz said:


> thanks mate, monday it starts!


Good for you mate..

I am buzzing being back after probably a month off...


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Cheers mate, going to train legs tomorrow as had weekend off and shouldn't affect my normal routine as chest on Tuesday.

My diet will be pretty much as before:

Breakfast 7 egg whites slice brown toast an apple

Mid morning/ mid afternoon- 7 egg whites an apple/ an apple and 10 almonds

Lunch- chicken breast with 2 slice bacon and sweet potato. Or 2 tins of Tuna, mayonnaise and sweetcorn.

Tea- chicken breast with bacon and sweet potato

Pre bed- 7 egg whites

And probably have couple apples and few almonds through the day.

Also apples may be substituted for other fruit, and on weight training days aiming to have 7 egg whites after training.

I don't like the yolks before people ask why no yokes, will attempt to get macros of the above up soon.


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Quick mock up of macros:

Cals

1810

Fat 22

Protein 174

Carb 140


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Well bad start had horrific sleep last night, ended up sleeping through my alarm so missed fasted cardio this morning and been running late all day. However I still aim to do legs tonight, and at least 30 mins cardio. Any views on the diet at all?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Personally l would add some carbs in the morning..


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Carbs in morning are slice wholemeal bread, apple along with breakfast. If I'm home my mid morning eggs have with slice of brown toast otherwise an apple then. Or did you mean don't have the carbs at night?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ad53ggz said:


> Carbs in morning are slice wholemeal bread, apple along with breakfast. If I'm home my mid morning eggs have with slice of brown toast otherwise an apple then. Or did you mean don't have the carbs at night?


I mean add some more carbs mate to brekky, l have 3 weetabix BUT l have none in the evening...


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

What advantage is there having it in the morning, I don't feel any lack of energy or anything. If I'm honest I like have the likes of sweet potato at night with what ever I'm eating nice warm and filling if that makes sense, what's your evening sort of meal?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ad53ggz said:


> What advantage is there having it in the morning, I don't feel any lack of energy or anything. If I'm honest I like have the likes of sweet potato at night with what ever I'm eating nice warm and filling if that makes sense, what's your evening sort of meal?


I have stomach issues mate so l started to leave the carbs in the evening...

The reason l go for no carbs in the evening is because IMO they sit on you all night..

My thinking is, eat like a king for brekky, a queen for lunch and a peasant for tea.... my typical tea, like l have just eaten is mince and broccolli...

Its working for me and l am trying to cut...


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

My problem is in the morning I'm usually rushing as it is and also not very hungry usually a bit of effort to have something, for a long long time I just use to have a liquid breakfast of oats protein powder and milk. However I really just want to use "real" food as much as possible as I found straight after a post workout shake I would be hungry basically immediately even if I wasn't before. But have food eg egg whites or something I'm not starving. Not sure if it's all in my head or not. My evening meal I usually have about 1800 and Monday and Thursday I go to the gym after it. Looks like I'm going to have to think about my options. Cheers for the input seems a lot agree with you carbs before bed not ideal for cutting but I thought having them about 1800 would leave enough time.


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Anyway tonight got a quick leg session in as had Sunday off.

Front squats

Warm up

Then 90kg sets of 5,5,5,4,3

Front squats

Bar 12

Then 3 sets at 65kg of 6,8, 7

Standing calf raises

No idea of weight just chucked few plates onto what was already on, it's in an awckward place to read the weights. Was heavy though!!

3 sets of 12 struggling a lot with last.

30mins cardio on the bike.


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Macros for today so far I think are

Cals 1475

Fat 26

Pro 169

Carbs 91

Need to eat pre bed/ post workout meal due to the time and the fact would like an early night and little point just having 30mins inbetween them, think will just have 7 egg whites and slice of cheese? Usually have 7 egg whites post workout 7 pre bed but think 14 in one go may be a tad excessive and protein intake looks ok today anyway?


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Is the fat loss going in the right direction mate?


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Honestly not sure, fat isn't going on... Not sure if coming off much either though. Sometimes you look in the Mirror and think it is next day not so sure, problem is just that really loose skin/fat I have that inch or two above my belly button sort of idea. Best way can describe it is bit like the scruff of a puppy's neck.

Whatever is happening its happening slowly which I suppose is to be expected!


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Try get your fat% taken at your gym mate im going to do it every 4 weeks try monitor it coming down


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

They don't do it there, I have callipers at home but I don't think I have the technique right will try them again.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Youtube it theres bound to a how to video lol


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

I did good old scooby has a video but followed it couldn't get it right, will try again soon


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

A lot seem to have cottage cheese before bed,ask flinty for some advice on your diet,expect a harsh but fair reply if he does`nt like it though A lol


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

i hate the stuff makes me sick as does quark! last night before bed/when got back from gym had 7 egg whites and slice of cheese, so thats another couple hundred cals onto yesterdays total which i think isnt too bad.

This morning legs were stiff, very stiff from legs yesterday but got up and did 30mins on the cross training getting bored out my tree counting random things in the gym!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm with you mate, cottage cheese abd quark are both vile.....

My god you do well necking all these eggs tho, you must stink when you fart !


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

ha ha surprisingly enough there not too bad and im not farting a lot, not sure if due to lack of calories? If i have a cheat day where i eat lots ( i also try to have my "normal" food too, to keep protein high) then they stink to high heaven!

so far today:

30 mins fasted cardio this morning on the cross trainer

food:

breakfast- 7 egg whites slice of brown bread and apple

mid moring - 7 egg white slice of brown bread

lunch- 2 tins of tuna, mayo and sweetcorn and an apple

training at gym

after gym 7 egg whites

soon to have-

chicken breast with cheese wrapped in 2 slices of bacon, sweet potato and half an onion

and before bed...... 7 egg whites and slice of cheese.

Macro's by end of play should look a bit like this:

calories: 1767

fat: 32

carbs: 108

protein: 201

As I said got some weight training done too 

chest day.

flat bench

warm up

70kg 10

110kg for 5 sets( wanted sets of 3)

got 3,3,2 ( was easy but no spot and kinda just syched myself out i think), 3 and 3

then repped out at 70kg got 19

body weight dips 3 sets to failure, first couple of sets quick then the 3rd set very very slow lowering up and down

got 19,18 then 7

dumbell fly's again with 30kg then 12.5kg straight after then a rest before the next set

so got 30kg for 5 , 12.5kg for 8 then 30kg 4and 12.5kg 8 final set 5 and 8

incline bench

3 sets of 5 at 70kg

then did tricep rope pull down.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

28 eggs in one day thats crazy mate haha


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Mate it's cheap and I'm skint, it's not ideal but just about what I can afford really.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Fair enough mate although is it not true that when you eat to many eggs it makes you constipated lol?


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Not sure I don't have problems with that, have a good fruit intake with fibres etc so that maybe balances it out?


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Yeah thats prob right mate


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

ad53ggz said:


> Mate it's cheap and I'm skint, it's not ideal but just about what I can afford really.


Get some milk and oats in aswell A,they cheap to mate


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Yeah plan to do that one I get off trying to loose weight. Got cardio done this morning went out on the bike apart from getting side swiped by a bus all was good!


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Also legs were/are still a bit sore. Will they get use to the "extra" training, of cardio and leg work?


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Not a good day cycling to work along the road, van pulls out side road straight into my leg and ankle as im already going forward he then ****s the rear wheel buckling that to high heaven. Ankle and leg are very sore now


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

ad53ggz said:


> Not a good day cycling to work along the road, van pulls out side road straight into my leg and ankle as im already going forward he then ****s the rear wheel buckling that to high heaven. Ankle and leg are very sore now


Damn thats not good A ,Hope your ok mate,did he stop? insurance etc? sue the tw4ts ass off get yourself a chris boardman 3k bike or something :laugh:

Go hospital just so its on record,tell insurance your tap dancing days are over etc :laugh:


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Ha ha did he buggery and I was left pointing in opposite direction basically so no idea of his reg. although pretty sure i managed to smash his lights at least as heard a crack when happened and was that plastic/glass on ground.


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

ad53ggz said:


> Ha ha did he buggery and I was left pointing in opposite direction basically so no idea of his reg. although pretty sure i managed to smash his lights at least as heard a crack when happened and was that plastic/glass on ground.


If the B**tar* didn't stop after an accident involving an injury, that is considered a major offence. you should report it, as with all the cctv around nowadays, if you know the rough location (duh..obviously you know the location) and colour / time it will be fairly easy to find a van with a broken light.

I hate A55holes like that.

Anyway, hope it's not too sore and ok very soon.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Mate Report it...dont fcuk about...


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

I know I should but was on my way to work this caused me to run late but still went to work otherwise would be short staffed and I wasn't thinking. Already got the hassle of trying to find the time to get my bike fixed which I need to get to work on only got about 15mins to get 2 miles I need to get in between jobs. Really can't be bothered with the extra Hasle of reporting it etc, will be ok ankle a bit tender but putting weight on it all being limping.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2011)

ad53ggz said:


> Not a good day cycling to work along the road, van pulls out side road straight into my leg and ankle as im already going forward he then ****s the rear wheel buckling that to high heaven. Ankle and leg are very sore now


What an absolute Cvnt!

You wanna see if there's any local CCTV around, did anyone else see it.... Suppose it's too late if they did, but you never know.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

ad53ggz said:


> I know I should but was on my way to work this caused me to run late but still went to work otherwise would be short staffed and I wasn't thinking. Already got the hassle of trying to find the time to get my bike fixed which I need to get to work on only got about 15mins to get 2 miles I need to get in between jobs. Really can't be bothered with the* extra Hasle of reporting it *etc, will be ok ankle a bit tender but putting weight on it all being limping.


It`s a phonecall thats all...get it done


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Report the tw*t..... what a sh*thouse to leave a man injured...

How you feeling mate ?


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

honestly guys not bad, legs a bit sore but nothing too bad. just feeling tad fed up about the whole thing, but these things happen. had a nice night in with the lady and just basically forgot about it, im not going to report im going to be fine, bike can be fixed and could have been a lot lot worse. I reckon the damage to his can may cost a pretty penny as last time i checked light clusters aint cheap, and maybe one day he will get what he deserves.

My diet today was basically exactly the same as yesterday so macro's are

calories: 1767

fat: 32

carbs: 108

protein: 201

ish!

wont be doing fasted tomorrow as got work at stupid oclock and will be using the now nick named clown bike after my attempt at straightening the back wheel now means doesnt foul the frame but still got a fair wobble so it works without rear brake should get it up to halfrauds at the weekend, anyone any idea the price of a wheel?

hope to get some training done after work at night but will see what like i feel...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Do you not have a local bike shop you could use mate ?


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

No nothing small it's only another chain that I know of... Which even more expensive than halfords will have a look in yellow pages. Just on way back from gym will post up lifts when I get back


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Ok so today... I had a pretty bad nights sleep didnt nod off until about 1-2am then was up for work at 6am so was feeling a bit tired, no fasted cardio as no time and also i cycle a couple of miles to work and back so that will do instead i feel.

diet has been sound, feel there is not much to put up and its slightly pointless as again will be almost identical to the previous weight training days.... unless the people that want to see it over and over again, i will only put up the diet/macro's if i change them?

Bought some dexaprine off a member on here ( nice and cheap) so thought would give one of them a bash at 12oclock as new would be training about 7pm... was considering if to take one or just a half based on people rave reviews but settled on a whole one as well i dont really know but i did and im glad i did, I didnt get the jack3d on speed experience i was maybe more focused and i did get to the gym tonight but i would have anyway i feel. So I will reserve judgement as i was exceptional tired today and I didnt take it on an empty stomach as suggested.

Training this evening some back work:

dead lifts

70kg 12

170kg 5 sets. i got 5,5,3,3,4 happy enough with that if im honest... as still running low calories and lack of sleep. also was having just a 2min max rest inbetwen sets except for the last one as i needed a slash so that was a bit longer!

Then did some wide grip pull ups.

Did one set fully wide, as far wide as the bars would allow, felt what i can only describe as a pop/click from my left elbow shoulder region and was sore did 3 before i decided to stop.

Next set i did was with each hand about 6inches out from my shoulder got 5 of these no pain and 30 sec rest another 5.

am i going to wide on the initial set?

bent over rows

the bar for 12

then 50kg 3 sets of 8 but this time had kept straight legs usually bend them and performed the exercise nice and slow focussing on the stretch at the end too.

finally some seated dumbell curls just some heavy ones for about 5 then light ones until failure imminently after for 3 sets.

That was it was exhausted, no cardio just was dead on my feet. I know it doesnt look a lot but that lot took me about an hour was other things i wanted to fit in but decided an hour was long enough how does every one else do it, i did think i was faffing about.. was keeping an eye on my rest time and things. Is that enough exercises for one session?

cheers


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

170 kg deads are very impressive mate !

Did you feel you had trained mate ?

If so then you did enough...


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Yeah I was dead, I finished off with the curls just as I never usually do them and well "guns get the girls" to give you an example of how knackered I was I failed on 10kg after 5 reps!!!


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Great workout A,thats some going on the Deads mate,very impressive.... :thumbup1:


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

cheers guys, yeah im happy enought with how the deads are going want to break 200kg but will see also weighed in at 80kg last night which wasnt too bad going as that was after diner and copious amounts of juice( the water kind, not the good kind!) .

got up this morning felt ok although i think4 melatonin is what i should use been going between 3 and 4 to see with 4 after about an hour i can actually feel myself getting sleepy and when i fall asleep i think i get a much deeper sleep. With 3 it can still take an age for me to fall asleep and even then usually wake up in a couple of hours and its a much more restless sleep.

Fasted cardio done this morning too, doesnt get any less boring though unfortunately!


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

hate not sleeping right, had a terrible night last night couldnt get to sleep for ages then woke up heaps finally gave up just now have work soon


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

well this is what im looking like today need to get a better camera i think to stop it going all grainy... not entirely sure im progressing
View attachment 66638


and this is kinda what i mean is it loose skin/fat? that is me bent over slightly well as you can see in the pictures.... hope doesnt put any of you off your food!

View attachment 66639


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2011)

ad53ggz said:


> well this is what im looking like today need to get a better camera i think to stop it going all grainy... not entirely sure im progressing
> View attachment 66638
> 
> 
> ...


Look good to me mate, chest looks fuller compared to your AVI pic.

Snap on the sleep! Frickin 2 year old up at 4.10, and she's still going strong lol.

Have a good day buddy


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Cheers mate, off to the gym just now either legs or shoulders depending how busy it is. Whatever not done today is getting done tomorrow


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

have you tried melatonin for sleep mate ?

Crackng stuff, not expensive and big fan of it...


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

well got shoulders done...

standing press

bar for 12 to warm up

then 65kg for 5 sets. got 5 , 5( bounced the last 1), 5 (again bounced the last one), 5 (bounced last 2), 5 bounced the last one

upright rows with olympic bar.

12

then 40kg 3 sets of 7 feel kinda hurts my wrist a bit so going to have a look at some form video's

side and front raises with baby weight dumbells 3 sets of 8 for each.

done... in and out in about 50mins, no cardio as was on the bike for 4miles( to and from work) plus have heaps of other work to do, trying to get it done so dont feel under pressure with leg session tomorrow.


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

and yeah i got that from your advice mate, been using asked a question in one of my other posts i think about it saying i think 4 melatonin is what i should use. Been taking between 3 and 4 to see the effects, with 4 after about an hour I can actually feel myself getting sleepy and when I fall asleep i think i get a much deeper sleep. With 3 it can still take an age for me to fall asleep and even then usually wake up in a couple of hours and its a much more restless sleep.

Also I sometimes feel if I miss that window about an hour after taking the melatonin for falling asleep it doesnt seem to aid me much?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Sorry mate its been a long bloody day....


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

no worries at all mate!


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2011)

ad53ggz said:


> well got shoulders done...
> 
> standing press
> 
> ...


Looks like a good one mate, yeah I get the wrist thing too. Not all the time though?

Roll on legs tomorrow, chest for me


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

yeah not all the time just some times its very strange.


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Boiled egg with a tiny bit of BBQ.... Wow!


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

got legs done this morning, not the best session but maybe didnt wait long enough after breakfast as had little energy.

Squats 90kg 5 sets got 5,4,4,4,4. Feel i have more in me but wasnt in the rack and still scared to push it as that could be bad.

front squats 60kg 3 sets of 8

leg press 120kg 3 sets of 8

calf extensions 3 sets of 8 at 72.5kg

then leg curls and extensions 3 sets of 8!


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2011)

Well you still got your sets and reps done mate, so that's the main thing!


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Yeah don't think 90 is my limit just scared to go for the last in case fail on it. Embarrassed enough with the weight let alone if it went wrong and I crushed myself!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Squats AND front squats.... better man than me mate...


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks, I like front squats, not got the wrist flexibility yet but will get there. Front squats I focus on slow and technique I suppose, might change once the weight gets more respectable!!


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Fasted cardio done again this morning, hope everyone is doing well


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ad53ggz said:


> Fasted cardio done again this morning, hope everyone is doing well


I wont make the gym again mate, totally fed up with it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2011)

ad53ggz said:


> Fasted cardio done again this morning, hope everyone is doing well


Can't beat fasted cardio, used to love it! Hope you had a good day buddy


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Milky said:


> I wont make the gym again mate, totally fed up with it.


just think of the money you will get from work and the holiday ( im sure you said thats what you live for) you will get out of it!

liking the signature too by the way.



R0B said:


> Can't beat fasted cardio, used to love it! Hope you had a good day buddy


im not the biggest fan of any cardio find it boring 

didnt get any done this morning got a lot of work on my plate also my calf has been getting sore over the last few days, will be going to the gym for weights today and depending how motivated i feel/ how much time i have spare i may do 30mins cardio after weights but even if i dont think with the calorie deficit and weight training should still hopefully be loosing fat.


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Well I am still alive, work load has been crazy. Diet has been on track although serious urges to binge on heaps of crap... Bloody cold has came back with vengeance too.

Got training Tuesday nice and quick chest session.

Bench

70kg 10

105kg 5, 5, 4, 4 cheat last, 3

70kg 13

Dips

11, 8, 7

Rope pull to face

3 sets of 8.

Suppose to do Back tonight, but with my cold and things struggling for motivation


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mate nothing worse than feeling drained.


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

yeah... just recently feel getting a run of bad luck plus feeling drained. Todays activities seen my bank account got hacked and left me pennyless, fun times.

got to the gym which in itself was an achievement considering my day/ past days.

dead lifting.

70kg warm up 12

170 kg for 4

170kg for 4

170kg for 4

thought fuk it 190 kg for 1

200kg for 1

200kg for 1

then did 3 sets of pull ups

and left. I went im surprised by that.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Sh1t news on the bank account A,you bought anything offline recently? can the bank sort it?

Well done getting to the gym mate


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Was through Paypal initially they think, fraud team investigation just now 7-10 then should get it back hopefully


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Hope they do get it back for you mate,fingers crossed


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Hope they do get it back for you mate,fingers crossed


X2

That's vvank mate!


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Cheers guys couldn't be bothered with fasted cardio today will be wasting enough time on way to and from work I feel. Feeling ok from the deads lower back not sore but I know I did dead lifting yesterday is that makes any sense? That normal?


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

well still here.. apologies for not updating much but at least it gave you all a break from my bitching.

Diet has been pretty much spot on think i have increased the calories slightly with couple more bits of fruit a day cant see it doing much harm, especially as getting colder now.

got to the gym over the weekend nothing exceptional shoulders saturday just my usual really and legs on sunday. Went into the racks for once and made it up to 110kg squat for one, which i know isnt a lot but its an achievement for me. Although one thing and i fully expect to be called a girl where the bar rest on the top of you spine bit is is it suppose to hurt.

Legs were still sore yesterday, loosing up a bit today and off to the gym just now for some bench.


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Well gym today... Early.

Flat bench thought would just go light no spot and as a sort of moral boost in that I would complete all my sets without failing.

So the bar to warm up

70kg for 12

100kg for sets 4 sets of 5

Nipped to the toilet then came back for final set, got 5 easy decided to carry on as last got 8 out. Probably could have got double figures but no spot and I swear some people in that gym would love to see my get crushed by the bar so stopped at 8

Then70kg long paused lifts for 10.

Then the usual dips, flies incline press and single arm dumbell extension


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice going A ,now stop bitching about your bitching :lol: sounds like youve had a good couple of workouts mate....any news on your paypal thing yet?


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Ha ha will attempt to.... Least I haven't put up another picture of my flabs ( yet!)

And no word from them yet they said 7-10 days, be nice if get it back soon before my bills go out. How's things with you?


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Things all good here mate thanks for asking


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

My bank account was cleared out of a few grand by some little tw*t at Orange mate, they even phoned me to report the crime and gave me the lads name who took my card details.. ! I got every penny back.

You feeling any better in yourself ?


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Kinda... Bit demotivated with the entire diet fat loss as nothing seems to be happening. Will bang a picture up for opinions shortly. Just seems time is slipping away right now and the more there is to do the harder it is to spend time in the gym without feeling should be doing something more productive.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ad53ggz said:


> Kinda... Bit demotivated with the entire diet fat loss as nothing seems to be happening. Will bang a picture up for opinions shortly. Just seems time is slipping away right now and the more there is to do the harder it is to spend time in the gym without feeling should be doing something more productive.


I doubt there is one of us on here who havent been there mate, it comes and goes.

If you feel like you need a break from training have one, l guarantee you will be itching to get back within 3 days !!


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2011)

Milky said:


> I doubt there is one of us on here who havent been there mate, it comes and goes.
> 
> If you feel like you need a break from training have one, l guarantee you will be itching to get back within 3 days !!


This is so true, maybe even a week.

Do what you need to do mate to feel good about going the the gym.

Hope you get sorted with the PayPal stuff.


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

thanks guys and yeah im hopeful i will get it back just the waiting game now and im not the most patient person.

The training I like its the diet side of thing which I feel is dragging it down, not eating enough to grow as trying to loose that fat layer which means it almost seems pointless going to the gym as constantly "failing" at weights which were easy. Not sure if I am explaining it right, I just need to try and thing that it will be worth the diet in the long term but just now it seems like be dieting for ages on and off and can only seem to reach this level or here abouts ( although think this is the lowest bodyfat and hence best level i have been at) then nothing... get fed up and start eating more lifts go up as does fat.

anyway some pictures as promised: (there is a few, and some in different light to try and show you the lines i have in my fat.. or my flabs)

View attachment 67491
View attachment 67492
View attachment 67493
View attachment 67494
View attachment 67495


Do you guys see progress from recently? i cant but i also fail to see a difference between me and ages ago still the same perception of myself, which is strange when you hear a description of you and you have no idea who they are talking about, unless of course they say crazy moaning bastard then its obviously me.

fasted cardio is getting fewer and further in between due to time constraints and the demotivated feeling, although still aiming to hit at least 30mins of cardio a day whether its just a walk to work or whatever. Hoping once my workload decrease be easier to commit a bit more time to the cardio either 30mins after weights or a session/fasted cardio session. By the same reasoning my one day of core work has gone currently.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2011)

I think your looking well mate, definition is there that's for sure!

Look at the V down to your man bits, some people would kill for that!

BF is a funny thing and not the be all and end all to looking / feeling good!

Why not try to up the intensity of weight training, more reps but no more weight. Leave cardio for a while as its boring, this may help the mindset and I think it works better (please don't flame me LOL)

Mix it up and train when you REALLY feel like it.

Chin up, we are all here to help


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

R0B said:


> I think your looking well mate, definition is there that's for sure!
> 
> Look at the V down to your man bits, some people would kill for that!
> 
> ...


Yeah the taper down to the tackle looks better mate totally agree with this..


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

cheers guys, well due to not being able to sleep wed i got up stupidly early in the gym by 0630 got some core and cardio work done 

today going to hit the gym soon for some back, i quite like doing singles to mix it up a bit is that any good?

although i am feeling tired tempted to try some jack3d ontop of dexaprine, im not feeling much effects from that and also jack3d doesnt seem to have a prolific effect on me either


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2011)

Keep us posted if you try that mix mate, I'd imagine that would certainly give you a kick !!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I never use the pre workout supps mate.

A can of Aldi red bull does it for me.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2011)

Milky said:


> I never use the pre workout supps mate.
> 
> A can of Aldi red bull does it for me.


I'm cold out of pre-workouts , so I do the same at the mo  Pack of 6 diet does for now !!

Never tried jack3d though.


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Well I have been training although not much change in weights etc but will post it up once I have had more time. Following on from the dexaprine thread and talking to a forum member went in to get some bloods done yesterday afternoon, can't do any harm so results should be back Monday afternoon hopefully.... Just hope they don't realise I'm super man( all be it a very tired version!) having this weekend off diet! So annoying can feel abs but just that's stubborn layer cant get shot of.


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

well today has not gone well, been up since 6am and the day has just gone stupidly fast. Been eating tons of crap too and to top it off now its looking like i wont manage to make it the gym as got to go do some work for someone  more than likely thats the week of diet ruined with the amount of (rubbish) cals today, and didnt even get leg training done to combat some of it


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ad53ggz said:


> well today has not gone well, been up since 6am and the day has just gone stupidly fast. Been eating tons of crap too and to top it off now its looking like i wont manage to make it the gym as got to go do some work for someone  more than likely thats the week of diet ruined with the amount of (rubbish) cals today, and didnt even get leg training done to combat some of it


Mate negativity breeds negativity.

DO NOT let it bring you down, let it stoke the fire for next gym session.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

And make the next session legs to make up for missing them today....


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

ad53ggz said:


> well today has not gone well, been up since 6am and the day has just gone stupidly fast. Been eating tons of crap too and to top it off now its looking like i wont manage to make it the gym as got to go do some work for someone  more than likely thats the week of diet ruined with the amount of (rubbish) cals today, and didnt even get leg training done to combat some of it


Oi remember the other day? No moaning anymore :laugh: you get the stolen money back yet A?

Just to pee you off a little more,well to kick you up the ass a little...... remember the banned word?? eating sh1t aint gonna get them through


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Ha ha I know just been one of those days with the family heaps of **** available cake, chocolates, biscuits etc... And em well be rude not to eat them all? I honestly dred to think how many calories I have had hoping I **** out a fair bit?!

Thanks for the reply so soon was just at the stage of oh **** it will go in past tesco get some minstrels and more cookies, maybe a cheeky tub of icecream as already wrote of the day in my mind. But now hoping can give it a wide berth (I did say hope!) and no to the money going to give them a ring Monday.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Get on their case,its your money thats gone...mither them everyday till you get it back


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

aye i would but its a premium rate phone call that can take a while, so thats why im leaving it until the length of the time frame they gave. As i dont really fancy a big phone bill surprise on top of it


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

ad53ggz said:


> aye i would but its a premium rate phone call that can take a while, so thats why im leaving it until the length of the time frame they gave. As i dont really fancy a big phone bill surprise on top of it


Ah right i get ya


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

strongmanmatt said:


> Feel free to check my blog
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/151148-beginner-weightlifter-starting-out.html:)


Mate im not being funny but how many more times are you gonna pimp your blog lol youve asked people for advice so be a bit patient ok


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2011)

Use this site, type PayPal and that's it 

All the London numbers come up, so no premium rates 

http://www.saynoto0870.com/search.php


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

nice cheers mate!


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> check out my Blog Weightlifter starting out


Dude! You posted that 4 posts ago on here!

People will read it without you linking it in all these journals!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

R0B said:


> Dude! You posted that 4 posts ago on here!
> 
> People will read it without you linking it in all these journals!


I wondered when people would start negging him.


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

well i have formed a (simple) plan... get up extra early get to the gym before work, do my leg session then throw in a couple of shoulder exercises as should really be shoulder day( after legs) hope to be there at most an hour and a half any thoughts?


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

gym time!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

adz Good Luck!

And pump some Iron.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

ad53 I wouldn't think you'll be at your strongest that early.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2011)

ad53ggz said:


> gym time!


Good man!! Not far behind you, hope it's a good one


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Ad53 what are you deadlifting now How long had you been training  for that base off 170 deadlift and 100 bench?


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Well gym done! However I may have messed up in that I forgot I was meeting the gf and her friends today, and at present I'm walking like some of the more "friendly" members on here got a hold of me last night... Heavy legs was a mistake in hindsight.

Iv been training since about 16 really however that was you simple training at fitness gyms, nothing regular. If I'm honest it's only the last maybe year and a bit I have been training likes of dead squats and actual bench press. And even then only in the last year I have learned ( after finding this site and spending way too long on it!) the importance of diet. Deadlifting on Thursday I did 200 kg for 5 sets of 3 but only got two on the last sets. But I am still on a diet at present. Hope this makes sense writing on my phone


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

ad53ggz said:


> Well gym done! However I may have messed up in that I forgot I was meeting the gf and her friends today, and at present I'm walking like some of the more "friendly" members on here got a hold of me last night... Heavy legs was a mistake in hindsight.
> 
> Iv been training since about 16 really however that was you simple training at fitness gyms, nothing regular. If I'm honest it's only the last maybe year and a bit I have been training likes of dead squats and actual bench press. And even then only in the last year I have learned ( after finding this site and spending way too long on it!) the importance of diet. Deadlifting on Thursday I did 200 kg for 5 sets of 3 but only got two on the last sets. But I am still on a diet at present. Hope this makes sense writing on my phone


Hope your gf and mates didnt laugh at you to much for your funny walk mate 

I hate what your deadlifting :cursing: :laugh: keep going mate :thumb:


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Nah they did... And I didn't even get anything good out of it


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Got money back


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2011)

ad53ggz said:


> Got money back


Hooray!! Glad that's sorted for you buddy


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

|Well that should put a smile on your face !


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

yeah it did that, thanks for the comments about my deads. I dont think my form is spot on but I havent had a sore back ( have felt like i was doing deads the day before dont get me wrong but in a similar way to you know you have done a leg session if that makes sense) so i think i should just carry on as is. Looking at getting a belt and maybe some straps soon.

Also apologies for not updating on here or it just being the bare minimum my workload sky rocketed and meant i was only really getting access to here on my phone, however good news hopefully that should be tapering off now so i can keep you up to date with my exciting life, ( try to contain you excitement!)


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

You will get back on track mate, once its in the blood you cant ignore it.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

ad53ggz said:


> yeah it did that, thanks for the comments about my deads. I dont think my form is spot on but I havent had a sore back ( have felt like i was doing deads the day before dont get me wrong but in a similar way to you know you have done a leg session if that makes sense) so i think i should just carry on as is. Looking at getting a belt and maybe some straps soon.
> 
> Also apologies for not updating on here or it just being the bare minimum my workload sky rocketed and meant i was only really getting access to here on my phone, however good news hopefully that should be tapering off now so i can keep you up to date with my exciting life, ( try to contain you excitement!)


Stop fcuking moaning :lol: and apologising A  ,your journal mate update when you can,least your pretty consistent with training,a journal is more for you to look back on to see how you have improved etc :thumb:


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

cheers guys and i cant help it im a moany bastard by my very nature!

Got to the gym yesterday for some chest work, really enjoyed it. Still nothing big on the weights as again keen not to fail, as I think this has been half the battle in trying to loose fat i still have been trying to lift the heavy weights but anyway.

Flat bench

70kg warm up then

105kg 5 sets of 5, got them all great confidence booster with no spotter for any of them

dropped down to 100kg to rep out got 7 ( although the 7th one was dodgy to say the least thought was going to end up crushing my self as got it up half way and tired, but got it up eventually with complete arching ass of bench etc)

then did some 70kg very slow down, fast up paused lifts with legs out stretched... dont know how many but some just to finish it off.

went on to some dips... went very slow both directions so only got 3 sets of i think about 6, was very very slow exercise though.

some incline press at 70kg and then some tricep extensions behind my head and that was me.

this morning got some basic core exercises done planks, side planks, leg raise plank then 20mins fasted cardio... and that will be todays training with a couple miles bike to work added in too.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Hey im only joking mate Theres people on here that im sure moaning is there job as thats all they do :laugh:

Great workout again A :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Hey im only joking mate Theres people on here that im sure moaning is there job as thats all they do :laugh:
> 
> Great workout again A :thumbup1:


Yeah, it's me


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

R0B said:


> Yeah, it's me


You do it so well and with a smile R0B 

I commented on you in yorkie dave`s journal yesterday :whistling: :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> You do it so well and with a smile R0B
> 
> I commented on you in yorkie dave`s journal yesterday :whistling: :laugh:


* rushing to read now :lol:


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Ha ha! I'm considering doing 110kg for 5 sets of 3 next week to change it up a bit any input on this? Hope to do some deadlifting tomorrow night


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2011)

ad53ggz said:


> Ha ha! I'm considering doing 110kg for 5 sets of 3 next week to change it up a bit any input on this? Hope to do some deadlifting tomorrow night


No harm in trying is there, just depends how long you try it for.

I like to try new routines for 9 weeks ish..

Then adapt it from there or totally changed it


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

I like to change the rep weight range every week but with the diet and dropping down some weights I have just been building back the confidence, e.g I mean for the major compound exercises week of 5 sets 5 next week 5 sets 3 next week a week of (pyramid) singles with the aim to up weights in everything at the start of each new cycle if that makes sense( but obviously with diet this has proved impossible, pre diet it worked well though) so that's why considering one week tripples one week 5 just now, make any sense?


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2011)

ad53ggz said:


> I like to change the rep weight range every week but with the diet and dropping down some weights I have just been building back the confidence, e.g I mean for the major compound exercises week of 5 sets 5 next week 5 sets 3 next week a week of (pyramid) singles with the aim to up weights in everything at the start of each new cycle if that makes sense( but obviously with diet this has proved impossible, pre diet it worked well though) so that's why considering one week tripples one week 5 just now, make any sense?


Yes it makes sense mate, at least your all planned out and know what the plan is.

Plenty of people don't even plan mate!


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Ok I wouldn't mind some opinions, work is causing issues with training. Plan was deads and back Thursday night, shoulders sat morning legs Sunday morning. But with work this weekend means I can't do sat and Sunday would doing legs with couple of shoulder presses Friday night be ok... Don't want to leave until Monday as no time then either and like trying to stick to tue thurs sat and Sunday weights, keeps me right


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2011)

ad53ggz said:


> Ok I wouldn't mind some opinions, work is causing issues with training. Plan was deads and back Thursday night, shoulders sat morning legs Sunday morning. But with work this weekend means I can't do sat and Sunday would doing legs with couple of shoulder presses Friday night be ok... Don't want to leave until Monday as no time then either and like trying to stick to tue thurs sat and Sunday weights, keeps me right


I hear you buddy.

Works a mere with me too, I work in different areas everyday.

So I keep it as simple as possible.

I hit the gym every other day, and just do it as straight forward as;

Day1 - Back

Rest

Day2 - Arms

Rest

Day3 - Legs

Rest

Day4 - Chest

Rest

Day5 - Shoulders

And so on, sometimes I go two days with out training but still to it as follows.

As long as each muscle group gets hit once over 7-9 days, I'm happy 

My routine is different to yours, have a look at my journal to see.

Hope that helps mate. Don't think about I too much or you'll stop enjoying it


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

yeah i try to do that, but i have a pretty structured week ( usually) which gives me the most free time tue, thursday, sat and sunday (shoulders sat legs on sunday usually, so hopefully very little cross over)so try to train on these days just this weekend its messed up.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I wish l had some structure mate, my work days are MAD !


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Yeah I know compared to some I have it very easy 

Well got to the gym tonight however ( this is where it becomes I could be a great race car driver with all my excuses) I was tired as had a horrific nights sleep the night before, I had a sore head still do, one of my calluses where the finger meets the palm has managed to get torn/cut and affected my grip more than I was expecting.

Anyway deads

190 for two grip failed did this for 3 sets cut was annoying me making me loose grip

200 kg for 1 easy

200kg again for 1

205 kg I swear some bastard welded this to the floor when I wasn't looking, I couldn't shift it had 3 attempts.

202kg for 1, granted kinda is it called hitched it up? But got it up.hand was killing me

Did a few rows and pulls but cut had grown and was bleeding I noticed so had to stop


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Well got 20mins of fasted done this morning, still not sure the best way to play with regards to the gym oer the next few days. I was/ have also been thinking about getting some resistance bands, to use with the likes of bench and dead lifts, having a look on strength shop they are pretty expensive in case i dont get on with them but what about the likes of these

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2M-Resistance-Exercise-Band-Physio-Yoga-Gym-Pilates-/250667906940?pt=UK_Sporting_Goods_Exercise_Fitness_Fitness_Accessories_ET&var=&hash=item800f1baeaf

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1-5-M-Resistance-Exercise-Band-All-Strength-/250709013411?pt=UK_Sporting_Goods_Exercise_Fitness_Fitness_Accessories_ET&var=&hash=item800f89c649

any of you guys used them? If you rate them what sort of length and resistance should i go for completely in the dark with them if im honest, just thought be good to change training up a bit plus maybe add some explosive power

Cheers


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

well... horrible nights sleep last night, got to bed about 1 ish couldn't sleep for a while and woke up about 5 and just couldn't get back to sleep, not moaning merely updating my journal with irrelevant crap :tongue: , should have been able to stay sleeping until 7 at a push 8 before work but oh well, will get into work early in the hope I can leave early ( will also be funny to see if my bosses statement " I know its a sunday but just think it could be worse im in from 6" is true!).

On a positive, got to the gym last night for a quick workout combing legs and shoulders not ideal but im hoping better than nothing. did squats, shoulder press, leg press, shrugs.

cheers guys


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

any one got any idea about those resistance bands... Im also looking to get some bcaa, eaa , l glutamine and also considering fat burner such as warrior blaze.. I pm'd bbw guy for info on warrior blaze but no response. So any recommendations for cheap powder forms of the above... anything else needed or should i leave them?


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Morning A ,never used the resistance bands for anything like i said the other month mate start a thread im sure there is a few folk could help you out,dont forget not everyone reads journals buddy ....

It wouldnt feel right in here if everything was alright mate,you like your little moans every now n then :whistling: :tongue: :laugh:


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

ha ha very true, i would start a post but I reckon its probably been covered but the search function on my phone sucks!


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

fasted cardio done


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2011)

ad53ggz said:


> fasted cardio done


Have a good day buddy!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

How is the sleeping mate ?


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Rob your training is going good keep it up man!


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

strongmanmatt said:


> Rob your training is going good keep it up man!


Cheers mate :lol:

This aint R0B`s journal bud lol youll find him here http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/155252-r0b-said-let-there-light-there-light.html


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Cheers mate :lol:
> 
> This aint R0B`s journal bud lol youll find him here http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/155252-r0b-said-let-there-light-there-light.html


I love you !

XXX

He's been in mine


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

R0B said:


> I love you !
> 
> XXX
> 
> He's been in mine


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## cruicky27 (Sep 22, 2010)

dont you exercise your rear delts??? i made that mitake and got a RC imbalance


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Morning all, sleep comes and go had a horrific time over the weekend with probably get less than 10 from fri-monday, but last night i well and truly made up for it. Wanted to go to sleep at 7 held off, finally went at 9 then slept like a baby until 6 

cruicky what sort of exercise would you recommend, assuming your talking to me?

Well its a bad state of affairs when people are getting confused who's journal this is!!! ha ha, yeah both Rob's are doing a good job at getting me motivated!

Also i got a new camera... so in view of trying to claim this journal back as mine aim to post some pictures up later, no progress as such but hopefully future differences will become more apparent as will be using same camera/lights etc!

have a good day, bench day for me today!


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

ad53ggz said:


> Morning all, sleep comes and go had a horrific time over the weekend with probably get less than 10 from fri-monday, but last night i well and truly made up for it. Wanted to go to sleep at 7 held off, finally went at 9 then slept like a baby until 6
> 
> cruicky what sort of exercise would you recommend, assuming your talking to me?
> 
> ...


Someone sounds positive this morning :thumb: good for you on the full nights sleep,try making it a bit more often then all will be good mate..enjoy the workout A :thumbup1:

Oh and if you post pics asking if you look fat your getting negged  be warned :laugh:


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Ha ha noted.... (Thinks of ways to ask opinions with out mentioning fat levels!)


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Well just think about my finger hovering over the neg button,im sure youll come up with something


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

well... as im still eh, trying to get lighting a bit better?! 

thought would update you all with workout just done. weighed in at 80kg, usually 82-83kg ish same clothes time previous food etc so pretty consistent usually so hoping does actually mean lost some weight.

chest day

flat bench

warm up bar then 70kg for 12

110kg for 3

115kg for following four sets of 3.

asked for a spotter on the last, he touched the bar... said he didnt have to help much at all and im pretty confident i would have got it all be it very slowly and he was just eager but all in all happy with that considering im still working about half below my weight maintance cals!

rep out at 100kg then some paused 70kg for technique/ initial power.

dips... body weight 3 sets very slow up and down need to buy a belt once have some pennies. but to compensate just going very slow, if i hold a weight with my feet it hits the floor meaning i dont feel low enough, if i bend my legs then strain gets put on them holding the weight... just annoying.

flies

then some tricep extensions didnt have time for incline bench.

job done


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2011)

Good work mate!

You quite strong aren't you for your weight, stronger than me anyway


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Il be honest I didnt think so.. my little brother wipes the floor with me  but he is quiet a heavy build. I never have felt I am "strong" so thank for the comment nice ego boost 

but you have abs!!! :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2011)

ad53ggz said:


> Il be honest I didnt think so.. my little brother wipes the floor with me  but he is quiet a heavy build. I never have felt I am "strong" so thank for the comment nice ego boost
> 
> but you have abs!!! :thumb:


PMSL!? You love abs don't you!

I'll swap ya.... My abs for your strength!

We're the same weight, give or take a few lbs, but I haven't got your strength!!


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Ha ha now im even more confused ( although i suppose its maybe crap genetics on my part, unless you are very tall? im 5ft11 and a tiny bit!) isit just genetics that determine when abs become visible if were about the same weight?


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2011)

ad53ggz said:


> Ha ha now im even more confused ( although i suppose its maybe crap genetics on my part, unless you are very tall? im 5ft11 and a tiny bit!) isit just genetics that determine when abs become visible if were about the same weight?


Lol, I'm 5ft 7" 

Yes, let's say it's genetics !


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Speechless... You must have heavy muscle or possibly huge huge legs?!


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2011)

ad53ggz said:


> Speechless... You must have heavy muscle or possibly huge huge legs?!


Probably my head PMSL!?!

I have got chunky legs, squatting 140kg at the mo.

Trying to get to 14st over next 12 months lol.


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

ha ha well your head isnt in your avi so i couldnt possibly comment! good work on the squats! looking to get just short of 90kg? still keep low bodyfat? im going to need to keep a close eye on your journal i think!

you got any opinions on eaas/ bcaas/ glutamine etc?

and/or resistance bands?


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2011)

ad53ggz said:


> ha ha well your head isnt in your avi so i couldnt possibly comment! good work on the squats! looking to get just short of 90kg? still keep low bodyfat? im going to need to keep a close eye on your journal i think!
> 
> you got any opinions on eaas/ bcaas/ glutamine etc?
> 
> and/or resistance bands?


Hahaha, true. It's small if I'm honest 

Well, it would be nice to keep small BF but I know I'm going to have to bulk for a long time so I'm not too bothered if it goes up 5% 

Hehehe, I'm on the darkside now, test e, prop and cyp and a little dianabol 

No resistance bands.


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Nice do you not need to consider the aminos or I suppose if your bulking your likely to be getting them anyway


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2011)

ad53ggz said:


> Nice do you not need to consider the aminos or I suppose if your bulking your likely to be getting them anyway


I'm an eater 

Diets pretty good so aminos are all there


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

yeah im still trying to loose that stubborn fat, so looking into them to help preserve muscle loss


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2011)

ad53ggz said:


> yeah im still trying to loose that stubborn fat, so looking into them to help preserve muscle loss


As in supplementing with some BCAAs , I need to get some tbh just to see if it's worth all the fuss


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

ad53ggz said:


> Il be honest I didnt think so.. my little brother wipes the floor with me  but he is quiet a heavy build. I never have felt I am "strong" so thank for the comment nice ego boost
> 
> *but you have abs!*!! :thumb:





R0B said:


> PMSL!? You love abs don't you!
> 
> I'll swap ya.... *My abs* for your strength!
> 
> We're the same weight, give or take a few lbs, but I haven't got your strength!!


NEGGED both of you


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Love both of you


Thanks mate ^^^^^

X


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Ha ha he started it...  I also wasn't talking about my abs just his... You need to be more specific! Going to get a extra quick leg work out in today I think, going to try a bit of intensive training on them. As that's what improved my chest a lot!!


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

well did get some legs done yesterday.

Started off with normal squats

90kg for 3 sets of 5

then i remembered milky talking about leg press so stopped the squats was really hurting/digging in to the bone bit at the base of my neck and went onto leg press.

140kg for 5 sets of 5 was a very hard push

then did some calf raises and extensions.

was a good mid week legs workout.

Back later on today although the callous on my hand is still cut so not sure if i should give deadlift a miss as I lifting the bar will probably pull off the scab again? and would mind it healing!


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2011)

Sounds a good little session there buddy.

Do you where gloves at all.,..


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

No gloves, chalk only. Just thinking if leave out deads pull ups should be ok, and rows just the weight of deads and no doubt grip will slip causing the knurling to rip the cut again... But then it isn't really a back session without deads. So tricky!!


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Try this routine someone gave me to do a couple of weeks ago A no deads involved but will hit back nicely.

Bent over rows 3 sets of 8

Close grip lat pulldowns 3 sets of 12

Low pulley rows 3 sets of 8

Pullovers 3 sets of 12 with DB and bench if no pullover machine

Goodmornings or Hyper Extensions 3 sets of 12 but not to failure on these go a bit easy

It worked a treat for me :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2011)

Get some gloves 

I use them on everything except legs lol.

Worth it IMO


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Cheers rob 68 and other rob I used to wear gloves when I started but they kept on getting ruined and then when i started with deads my hands could move inside the glove and ruin grip and it meant when I finally gave up on gloves my hands got ripped to shreds for a while as they weren't use to it. There usually ok my own fault I picked at it and caused the cut probably just not helped with being out in the cold weather so much too I guess


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Golves are a must with me and straps


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

well rob68... followed your workout but not exactly as didnt have some of the equipment needed.

first off bent over rows, warm up with the bar.

then 40kg for 8

60kg for 8

60kg for 8

Wide grip pull ups

bodyweight 5

with 12.5kg dumbell held with feet ( too awkward) 4

bodyweight 5

close grip pulls. ( dont have an lat pull down only have the assisted pull up machine, as can already do pull ups didnt see the point on going on that)

3 sets got 8,8 then 7

good mornings first time i have done these to my shame so took it very easy and slow

bar 12

30kg 12

35kg 12

40kg 12

would easily start 40kg next time maybe even 50kg

then did some quick biceps, and finished off on the machine row thingmybobthing


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Morning all think going to try for leg workout this morning as work is playing silly buggers again over this weekend. I know it's not ideal being so close together my workouts but not much I can do, still youngish and with the back workout out kindly provided by rob yesterday leg work would have been at a minimum so hopefully all should be good.

Thinking about missing out back squats starting with heavy leg press, some front squats, leg curls and extensions and calf raises. Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

hoping by now rob has forgot about his neg threat. I suck at taking picture my hand must shake tons!! anyway...

View attachment 68508
View attachment 68509
View attachment 68510


and yeah i need to take the clippers to myself!


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2011)

ad53ggz said:


> hoping by now rob has forgot about his neg threat. I suck at taking picture my hand must shake tons!! anyway...
> 
> View attachment 68508
> View attachment 68509
> ...


Lol, he won't have forgot 

Looking a bit more trim mate!!


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

ha ha cheers mate, will the gym opened an hour later today so meant i didnt get everything done i wanted to.

Thought I would give squats another chance, heard someone mention about putting a weight plate under your heal to raise it about an inch so thought would try this and really liked it allowed me to get nice and deep, helped with balance and just felt more comfortable rather than flat ( bare) feet. Is there any problem to this?

did 5 sets, wrote the weight down but cant remember off the top of my head, will get it up in a bit.

then did leg press 4 sets of 5 at 140kg

3 sets of 8 on both leg extension and leg curls was all i had time for.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2011)

ad53ggz said:


> ha ha cheers mate, will the gym opened an hour later today so meant i didnt get everything done i wanted to.
> 
> Thought I would give squats another chance, heard someone mention about putting a weight plate under your heal to raise it about an inch so thought would try this and really liked it allowed me to get nice and deep, helped with balance and just felt more comfortable rather than flat ( bare) feet. Is there any problem to this?
> 
> ...


If it worked better for you then I can't see why not, just be steady though in case you have an accident with those under your heal!


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

yeah i was wondering if there was an issues? if it was "cheating" or anything like that, just had issues with flat feet ones


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2011)

ad53ggz said:


> yeah i was wondering if there was an issues? if it was "cheating" or anything like that, just had issues with flat feet ones


Na, not cheating mate!

Only adding height isn't it


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Yeah only at my heal, felt good and I definitely was able to get a lot lot deeper. Ok maybe saying it felt good was an exaggeration still squats, but felt in control I would say


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2011)

ad53ggz said:


> Yeah only at my heal, felt good and I definitely was able to get a lot lot deeper. Ok maybe saying it felt good was an exaggeration still squats, but felt in control I would say


Sounds like you've cracked it then!

As long as your happy and DOMs arrive in the usual places then it's all good


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

R0B said:


> Lol, he won't have forgot
> 
> Looking a bit more trim mate!!


X 2 mate..

Definatly looking trimmer


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

morning all and thanks guys, just off to work. I think it is going in the right direction, just painfully slowly but seem not to have lost too much muscle. Really enjoyed back exercise from rob68 think will carry on with that for a while any serious probs leaving out deads for a few weeks. Trying to see if can find somewhere to measure bodyfat, i cant seem to use the callipers myself.

cheers


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Nice Workout Adz just make sure you give your body enough recovery time especially if on steroids because you will end up injurying yourself mate. All in all though brilliant workout dude keep up the hard work.

What are you squatting with you have not mentioned from what I saw?

I assume you do the core exercises, aswell as assistance, deadlift bench and squats?

:thumb:


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Not on anything apart from dexaprime, yeah i usually try have one rest day in between each weights just recently (yesterday) did a quick one as cant do the weekends. Squats are perfect have issues with hips and knees, also I neglected them for fear of damaging them more so just starting back up really so im ashamed to say it but about 90kg sets. Just started core exercises a few weeks ago... I constantly learn new stuff I missed!


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2011)

ad53ggz said:


> Not on anything apart from dexaprime, yeah i usually try have one rest day in between each weights just recently (yesterday) did a quick one as cant do the weekends. Squats are perfect have issues with hips and knees, also I neglected them for fear of damaging them more so just starting back up really so im ashamed to say it but about 90kg sets. Just started core exercises a few weeks ago... I constantly learn new stuff I missed!


You'll get there on Squats, I'd say they are the fastest exercise you can improve on. Saying that i'm knocking them on the head for a while  Right knee went the other day as I was walking out of an Asda LOL


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> Nice Workout Adz just make sure you give your body enough recovery time especially if on steroids because you will end up injurying yourself mate. All in all though brilliant workout dude keep up the hard work.
> 
> What are you squatting with you have not mentioned from what I saw?
> 
> ...


AAS aids recovery....... Keep reading


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Shopping bags too heavy rob


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2011)

ad53ggz said:


> Shopping bags too heavy rob


PMSL.

That's the thing, nothing in my hands !

Must of been ready to go lol - old age creepy up


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Rob Mate,

I was not trying to be patronising. He's doing well looking alot better too.

My body is not in amazingly trim shape but I am a PL lifter. HAHAH 

I only have a tiny belly but it's helping me squat better lol..


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> Rob Mate,
> 
> I was not trying to be patronising. He's doing well looking alot better too.
> 
> ...


I was pointing out the steroid bit bro, nothing else!

That's why I said keep reading lol.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Well I am only trying 100kg on monday night, which is pathetic AD but then again I have only been training 2 and a half months. The bad news is I am 90kg with clothes on.


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Bad news? That means if you do loose weight you can add that onto the bar  by being heavier your squating more by accident... Think of the positives!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

So what it's not that bad then?

I want to be able to do double body weight on the squat unequipped within 12 months. Maybe I am being ridiculous but we'll see.


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

It's always good to have a goal.

I want double bodyweight bench,

Triple bodyweight deadlifts

And be happy with double and a half for squats


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

morning swim done... now either i am getting really unfit ( dont think so) or i am loosing bodyfat as it was hard work swimming as tended to sink!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ad53ggz said:


> morning swim done... now either i am getting really unfit ( dont think so) or i am loosing bodyfat as it was hard work swimming as tended to sink!


How many lengths mate ?

I really fancy this but my local pool is crap for letting the " public " in.


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

honestly no idea, started counting then found that boring so let my mind drift. Didnt stop swimming for 45mins though, so a few! only thing could get today before work


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2011)

ad53ggz said:


> honestly no idea, started counting then found that boring so let my mind drift. Didnt stop swimming for 45mins though, so a few! only thing could get today before work


I wish I could swim like that lol. Can't swim good at all 

That's a wicked way to start the day mate!


----------



## cruicky27 (Sep 22, 2010)

i do rear flys, and cable machine, with the rope attachment, easy to do, set it up so the rope is at shoulder height then bring the rope into your body, kind of like upright rows, it is a great isolation exercise, that will make your rear delts nice n crisp


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks mate will add a couple of them next shoulders session. Fasted cardio done this morning, think progress is going in the right direction... Would love to see abs by Christmas just not too sure how likely that goal is.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2011)

Sounds positive buddy!

Good work.

Do you do any weighted ab work..,.

Could help them "pop" out


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Started them recently with that view too... Think im starting to see ( although may be a trick of the light) the high up sort of ones that look almost like your rib cage but aren't?


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

How you doing A all good i hope :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2011)

Empty!

Fire it through


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Yeah rob68 missed your opinion on my current progress pictures  glad all is ok with you buddy. Up very early so can manage to get to the gym before work, chest day  hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2011)

ad53ggz said:


> Yeah rob68 missed your opinion on my current progress pictures  glad all is ok with you buddy. Up very early so can manage to get to the gym before work, chest day  hope everyone is doing well.


Hope it's a good one mate!!


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

pretty good session i feel...

flat bench warm up with 70kg

then 110kg for 5 sets of 5, got 4 complete sets the 4 reps on the last so happy with that.

then did some paused at 70kg.

dips with 15kg dumbell 3 sets of 8.

rope pec fly things 3 set of 8

single arm tricep extension with dumbell 3 sets of 8

finally was knackered by this point incline press 70kg 3 sets of 5.


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

morning all got a very quick back session following rob68 routine last night was good! will post up detail when not rushing to work!


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2011)

Morning mate, hope all is well!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2011)

Quiet in here.....?!

You well mate?


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Yeah sorry guys work load has been horrific, any free time has gone to nothing just about gym sessions are getting squeezed shorter and shorter and feeling more and more guilty about going to gym rather than do everything else, hope work load dies down soon. Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2011)

Annoying when work takes over isn't it?!


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Yeah mate yesterday 30 mins at the gym got squats, and some shoulder press done that was it


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

How's the new rep status?


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2011)

ad53ggz said:


> How's the new rep status?


It's getting there mate, hopefully have the signature sorted this week 

BLAZE seems to be popular demand at the moment, I'm getting some this week so I can't wait to try it


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Good good mate  im still keen to try that one similar to dexaprime if you get it, and dont mind


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2011)

ad53ggz said:


> Good good mate  im still keen to try that one similar to dexaprime if you get it, and dont mind


Yeah I'm gonna give that a whirl!!

Hopefully have something sorted this week


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2011)

ad53ggz said:


> Yeah mate yesterday 30 mins at the gym got squats, and some shoulder press done that was it


Suppose its better than nothing mate. Hope you find more time


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

morning all... sorry been very quiet, progress pictures hoping to following soon so look forward to all your opinions again! Got another quick training session last night,

Bench

110kg 3 sets 3

120kg set of 2

110 kg set of 3

100kg for 5

rep out at 70kg

then did some to face rope pulls and dumbell fly

shoulder hurt abit after flies and time was against me so stopped.

Away to the gym for some weighted abs!


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2011)

Good work on the weight mate, enjoy the abs session


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

well got to the gym for a nice shoulder session,

Front raises, Side Raises, then lying on like a bench and reverse fly sort of things.

seated Shoulder press

shoulder shrug... done.

Got a picture of my current state too... really need a good camera.
View attachment 69377


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2011)

ad53ggz said:


> well got to the gym for a nice shoulder session,
> 
> Front raises, Side Raises, then lying on like a bench and reverse fly sort of things.
> 
> ...


Can't beat a good shoulder session!

Mate your coming on really good on that photo!

Get a wax or something you bloody gorilla :lol:

Then you'll look even leaner !!


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Ha ha yeah will get the trimmers out! **** waxing tried once hurt like a bitch!


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2011)

ad53ggz said:


> Ha ha yeah will get the trimmers out! **** waxing tried once hurt like a bitch!


Trim it, then bic it 

You'll feel like you've lost a few lbs :lol:


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Will start with the trim it's long overdue... Back that's the real annoyance. Anyway, legs tomorrow!


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2011)

ad53ggz said:


> Will start with the trim it's long overdue... Back that's the real annoyance. Anyway, legs tomorrow!


You hairy fvcker lol.

Have a good legs session


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ad53ggz said:


> well got to the gym for a nice shoulder session,
> 
> Front raises, Side Raises, then lying on like a bench and reverse fly sort of things.
> 
> ...


Looks like your cutting in nicely there mate, get rid of the rug and you'll look even better !!


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Cheers guys off for a quick ab session, it will all fall apart about christmas... will power can only last so long when massive amount of celebrations, quality street etc are on hand constantly!


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2011)

ad53ggz said:


> Cheers guys off for a quick ab session, it will all fall apart about christmas... will power can only last so long when massive amount of celebrations, quality street etc are on hand constantly!


Have a good one!

Agreed with the chocolates everywhere!!


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Yep but the food is one but of christmas I enjoy, week of bad food although probably take a month to remedy is worth it!


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2011)

ad53ggz said:


> Yep but the food is one but of christmas I enjoy, week of bad food although probably take a month to remedy is worth it!


Very true!

A moment on the lips is a lifetime on the hips :lol:


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Ha ha my aunt says that....

Up nice and early for a gym session before work, chest day! I like chest day, well I like the look when I put on a healthy weight then I get the looks from people that suggest I could never lift that then do a few nice easy reps! Role on after Christmas though I think come January/ late feb going to increase the cals and hood to start building some muscle again and hope muscle memory kicks in. This should give me a lot of my motivation back if/ when my lifts start going up again. Oh and rob got a pm coming your way!


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2011)

ad53ggz said:


> Ha ha my aunt says that....
> 
> Up nice and early for a gym session before work, chest day! I like chest day, well I like the look when I put on a healthy weight then I get the looks from people that suggest I could never lift that then do a few nice easy reps! Role on after Christmas though I think come January/ late feb going to increase the cals and hood to start building some muscle again and hope muscle memory kicks in. This should give me a lot of my motivation back if/ when my lifts start going up again. Oh and rob got a pm coming your way!


You are up early!!

Sounds like a plan mate, I always hope

Muscle memory kicks in everyday for me! Not much for it to remember though :lol:

PM for moi?


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Ah all fell apart today was not good  honestly felt like giving up everything felt far too heavy. Got through the session but both weight and reps down on bench 

Did bench

Dips

Cable flies

Tricep extensions


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ad53ggz said:


> Ah all fell apart today was not good  honestly felt like giving up everything felt far too heavy. Got through the session but both weight and reps down on bench
> 
> Did bench
> 
> ...


We all have those days mate, dont beat yourself up about it.


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Yeah I think it could have been the start of being ill, from tuesday afternoon wed and today not been feeling well. Going to miss the gym today, feeling a lot better but just lack of energy and just going to sleep I think so can get better. Diet wed was **** as felt so sick massive stomach pains that then in turn made me feel sick so had my eggs and toast in morning then didn't manage anything until 8 at night where managed some dry cereal and some chicken.

Today been better calories but not really food wise as dry cereal seems not to make me feel sick so had a fair bit of that couple potatoes and couple chicken breast. And some bread. Thought of eggs right now too difficult.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I've been bad for a bit now myself. There's a lot of stuff going round at the minute and the time of year doesn't help. Don't worry too much mate, and get back at it when you feel better


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2011)

Sorry I've not been in here mate!

Hope your well


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Hello A, how you feeling buddy?


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

hey sorry guys, looks like i dropped off the face of the earth there!

Been stupidly busy with work and deadlines for things, as a result not been on here... felt guilty enough going to the gym when should have been doing assignments!

Anyway still been training although from wed i was feeling really ill massive stomach pains gone by friday got a quick session in and had a rest day yesterday. Going to try and get to the gym later on this afternoon. Find it a bit trying this time of year with diet and training etc, so unlikely to post weights as i will still be going to the gym to keep to my routine and also to stop the missing gym guilt but i cant even kid myself i will be training to my max effort, as feel really should be spending time with family and things and as for diet... well, I suppose I at least kinda know what to do know in the new year to trim down the fat again?

Hope im not the only one feeling this way?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Work, family and diet are difficult to juggle this time of yr mate.

Thing is l think we become accustomed to eating something like so we tend to indulge but NOT over indulge...... if that makes sense.


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

yeah im not eating heaps just not stuff i normally would if that makes sense as eating with family and back round at families houses not mine, add to that less time spend training and more calories ate the inevitable is going to happen. But only once a year and not drinking so it could be worse


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2011)

Roll on January mate, all the vices will be out of sight 

Hopefully you'll find time to get back on it!!

Don't forget to trim that bloody bush off your chest


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Hey the girlfriend likes it! But yeah I will be trimming at the very least


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2011)

ad53ggz said:


> Hey the girlfriend likes it! But yeah I will be trimming at the very least


Trim it!!!! You'll lose a couple of lbs :lol:

You'll love it when you look in the mirror


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

yeah i agree... one christmas lunch down, not sure if its a good thing or bad thing having such a disjointed family. Food is good, except if your on a diet. Ah well be january soon enough and the lack of money will aid with diet as cant afford food!

Hope everyone has a good day today


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Pmsl Ignore R0B he just a bit jealous as he got no hair on his chest and you got his share by the looks of it :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Pmsl Ignore R0B he just a bit jealous as he got no hair on his chest and you got his share by the looks of it :lol:


Correct :lol:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Have a good xmas mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Have a good xmas mate :thumbup1:


X2


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Cheers guys the sane to both of you... New year I'm hitting it again hard. Going to attempt to loose the additional weight put on at Christmas until mid feb then have a nice clean bulk! Get my strength and motivation (hopefully) back!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Merry christmas mate and good luck for the new year...


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

back at it... dread to think of the amount of fat put on, dislike what the mirror shows even more now! hoping most it water! Diet was clean yesterday, and hope for it to be clean again today. 30mins swim this morning too.

How much of a deficit do you guys think i should run? should i basically go for a huge deficit to try and loose some the fat quick or what are thoughts... assume my weight maintenance level is about 3500, from the calculators i can find?


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2011)

ad53ggz said:


> back at it... dread to think of the amount of fat put on, dislike what the mirror shows even more now! hoping most it water! Diet was clean yesterday, and hope for it to be clean again today. 30mins swim this morning too.
> 
> How much of a deficit do you guys think i should run? should i basically go for a huge deficit to try and loose some the fat quick or what are thoughts... assume my weight maintenance level is about 3500, from the calculators i can find?


I would start at 500, give it 10 days and adjust accordingly.


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

cheers mate, you had a chance to try warrior blaze? you reckon its worth it for the focus and appetite surpressent?


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2011)

ad53ggz said:


> cheers mate, you had a chance to try warrior blaze? you reckon its worth it for the focus and appetite surpressent?


Yes I've been taking it mate, its brilliant, didn't really like it at first but I went straight in at 2 caps. Was a little too much, crashed and appetite was gone all day!

So I take just one now and it's spot on.

My missus is on them, she's doing 1 a day, 2 days on 2 off and its absolutely killed her appetite so she's happy! She's only 8st, but you know what women are like


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks mate considering giving either that a go or ultimate weight loss stack.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2011)

ad53ggz said:


> Thanks mate considering giving either that a go or ultimate weight loss stack.


They're both up there for fat burners mate, so either will certainly help out 

You can buy blaze samples here - http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/warrior-blaze-sample-caps

Maybe worth a try :thumb:


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Cheers mate... Back session at gym done even picked up some brocoli on way home. Thinking of just chicken and brocoli tonight for tea... Trying to have very little carbs now after lunch time... Have couple bits of fruit though. Any recommendation how to cook brocoli as if I remember correctly you like it a fair bit.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2011)

ad53ggz said:


> Cheers mate... Back session at gym done even picked up some brocoli on way home. Thinking of just chicken and brocoli tonight for tea... Trying to have very little carbs now after lunch time... Have couple bits of fruit though. Any recommendation how to cook brocoli as if I remember correctly you like it a fair bit.


I'm a crunchy veg kinda guy, so usually boil water then drop it in for a few minutes 

Other wise, drop it in with water and boil for 10 mins !

Crunchy is the best though lol.


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

well think water has gone... not looking quiet so bad not that was great anyway though! temptation of heaps of chocolate still there but so far not had any... but damn it chocolate orange and celebrations etc look tempting! how long does chocolate and things keep for? or is it best to give it away?

also fruit... obvious eat shed loads of it you will get fat, but for attempting to keep low ish carbs after lunch should i forget the idea of fruit? I really like it apples, pineaple, melon, grapes etc?


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

shoulder session done! off to work soon, then the gym is closed for a few days! :no: any of you guys have any input on the fruit side of things?

todays session:

those reverse fly things someone suggested in here 3 sets of 8

front raises

and side raises 3 sets of 8 with each

standing shoulder press

bar strick form 12

50kg strict for 6

60kg strict form for 3 bounced 2

60kg as above

70kg bounced 3

50kg rep out 7, strict form

dumbell shrugs no idea how heavy... but heavy for me!


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Fruit is good for you mate get it eaten 

Best wishes for 2012 A :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Fruit is good for you mate get it eaten
> 
> Best wishes for 2012 A :thumbup1:


x2!

An Apple between meals ties me over so I don't feel hungry 

Then a Banana pre-workout is always a good choice


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

happy new year everyone and morning all, gym session on the cards for later today. My usual one is closed but found another one which is open. New year, new motivation... first training session LEGS!

was thinking squats, leg extensions and curls, calf raises. anything else you guys would recommend?


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2012)

ad53ggz said:


> happy new year everyone and morning all, gym session on the cards for later today. My usual one is closed but found another one which is open. New year, new motivation... first training session LEGS!
> 
> was thinking squats, leg extensions and curls, calf raises. anything else you guys would recommend?


Morning mate, 10 mins cardio to loosen up


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

well leg session done...

decided starting from scratch with squats. no raising of the heels using weight plate, just start at low weights with flat bare feet and work up, balance has to come.

so 5 sets of 5 squats

leg extensions and leg curls 3 sets of 8

standing calf raises 3 sets of 10.

10 mins on bike to warm up and stretched, also did some stretching afterwords.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Chuck in some lunges at the end just to finish you off


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

chest session today, nothing great as i knew things would be heavy due to very strict low calorie diet to try and shift christmas fat.

So just did 5 sets of 3 bench at 105kg, confidence booster more than anything as wanted 5 sets got 5 sets ( no spot)

dips 3 sets of 12 at bodweight

dumbell flies

then tricep extensions and that was me!


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Got a gym session in yesterday

Bent over rows

Wide grip pull ups

Good mornings 3 sets of 12 at 75kg ( my new bodyweight  )

And some curls, was in a rush so all I Managed hope everyone doing well


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Hey bud your quiet these days,hows things all good i hope :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2012)

Rob68 said:


> Hey bud your quiet these days,hows things all good i hope :thumbup1:


I reckon he is getting ripped to shreds! Then BAM! Surprise, hair free pics


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

R0B said:


> I reckon he is getting ripped to shreds! Then BAM! Surprise, hair free pics


 :lol: :lol: With abs


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Ha ha I wish no abs... Heaps of hair though! Yeah things ok back to diet again now. And back to ore Christmas weight. So nothing exciting happening in gym as just trying to preserve as much muscle as I can, whilst dieting hoping end of feb to start increasing the cals and the gym to become enjoyable again as lifts creep up. Just not had the time to get on here much either as very busy with working


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

well i know you guys all miss seeing me without my top on... even if it is just to feel good about yourselfs so here goes, got up extra early before work to take this this morning, I shake heaps in the morning trying to get an unblurry picture is hard work! ( although blurry pictures are more flattering, almost soft focus!)

View attachment 71724


got either shoulders or legs today after work depending how busy the gym is whatever i dont do today will be done tomorrow. Also had a proper mind **** during the week seen someone the other day said i lost a lot of weight, i immediately took this as muscle... and then was like wtf have i done  i have lost a fair bit of muscle i think. Although i also feel be pointless to stop now. But just when that was said you look in the mirror and see where tshirt use to be tight in good places its not any more


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

well got legs done today.

Not great but my legs arent.

got squats, 5 sets 5

leg press 3 sets 8

calf extension 3 sets of 8

leg curls and leg extensions 3 sets of 8 with each.

shoulders tomorrow, try and get up early before the crowds. God damn resolution people... aka bicep and situp boys!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

my leg workout was sh*t last week mate so l feel your pain... makes me want to try harder next time tho.


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Well got gym session done things feeling really heavy think diet is really taking its toll now.

Bench session and struggled with 5 sets of 5 at 100kg


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> Chuck in some lunges at the end just to finish you off


Oh how i hate you right now!! Yesterday did a quick back session as your previous adive, rows, pull ups close grip pull ups, rope face pull things and good mornings. that was all fine as it usually is, now I had the choice miss legs again or get it done this morning so chose to do it this morning.

Legs i suck at anyway, so did squats (pathetic but its a start and i struggled so worked hard) then at the back of my mini i remembered rob said to chuck in some lunches... so I did! 3 sets with 8 on each leg so 16 total each set if that makes sense? was shaking all over the place sweating like a bitch... my **** burned and still does!!!!

finished off with calf extensions, leg curls and extensions and gingerely walked out the gym:cowboy:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

:innocent: Dont blame me :lol: :lol:


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

ow... still and usually hurts the most two days after legs for me. Its my **** thats sore!!

Was meaning to ask yesterday, bcaa and eaa? I take some with water( juice) through my workout. Should i take some after them too? or at any other times? what about non training days, trying to get nutrition spot on!


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2012)

ad53ggz said:


> ow... still and usually hurts the most two days after legs for me. Its my **** thats sore!!
> 
> Was meaning to ask yesterday, bcaa and eaa? I take some with water( juice) through my workout. Should i take some after them too? or at any other times? what about non training days, trying to get nutrition spot on!


I take my BCAA's during mate, tbh they aren't the best tasking drink :lol: But they add value!

Recommended for BCAA's is 2/3 times a day, so long as your actual food is good I wouldn't worry about supplementing these throughout the whole day


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Yeah bcaa and eaa powder... Not the nicest things but the disgusting taste can sometimes remind you to try a bit harder in the gym as you remember other things you try and do to help yourself... Like drink that crap, eat heaps of protein, and for me right now cardio!!!


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

well just to let you know as im sure you all deeply care :lol: i am still at the gym and dieting, dieting pretty hard just now and it is affecting gym lifts so not putting them up plus i have been stupidly busy, hope to start being more regular on here in a week or so and will also have more time to concentrate on the gym as not so much on as currently its a bit of hashed affair! :thumb:

hope all is well!!


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

right time to have another pop at this as work has died down a bit, still been dieting and training. Although training not been great due to time and seriously starting to loose strength due to diet i feel. here is where i am at just now...

View attachment 74175
View attachment 74176
... well not too much more to say i reckon. apart from dont ever get fat as if your anything like me feels impossible to get abs! yes rob i said abs... im trying for it!

2nd shot is tensed by the way!


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2012)

ad53ggz said:


> right time to have another pop at this as work has died down a bit, still been dieting and training. Although training not been great due to time and seriously starting to loose strength due to diet i feel. here is where i am at just now...
> 
> View attachment 74175
> View attachment 74176
> ...


Looking really well mate, tense shot you can see abs clear as day! It would be even more clear if you removed all the fur 

Can't grumble at those pics can you!

Repped.


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

yeah its getting there, just been for an ab session just now, still wanting more. Arent we all! Chest/tricep session on the cards early tomorrow morning was planning:

5 sets of 5 flat bench

3 sets of 12 dips

dumbell fly (3 sets but 5 heavy immediately followed by 8 light if that makes sense, and repeat 3 times)

overhead tricep extension 3 sets of 8 each hand

and maybe incline 3 sets of 8..... I think anyway, that should be 40mins-hour depending on messing about time!


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Cheers for the reps too buddy... although just noticed no bar any more, hope being a rep is working out well!


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2012)

ad53ggz said:


> Cheers for the reps too buddy... although just noticed no bar any more, hope being a rep is working out well!


Yeah where's that gone......??!!

Its working ok thanks mate, so all is well :thumb:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

ad53ggz said:


> right time to have another pop at this as work has died down a bit, still been dieting and training. Although training not been great due to time and seriously starting to loose strength due to diet i feel. here is where i am at just now...
> 
> View attachment 74175
> View attachment 74176
> ...


Big change there A on the torso,fat rolls you were worried about seem to have gone :thumb: But time to ditch the bloody gorilla suit now pal :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2012)

Rob68 said:


> Big change there A on the torso,fat rolls you were worried about seem to have gone :thumb: But time to ditch the bloody gorilla suit now pal :laugh:


And two Robs make a right I believe .....

LOOSE THE HAIR!


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

R0B said:


> *And two Robs make a right I believe .....*
> 
> LOOSE THE HAIR!


Tis true this Robert my good man


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

well i listened and now im looking for some advice, training been going well starting to enjoy it again  need to get into the habbit of writting lifts etc back up here now.

I took a couple more pictures today and well, i talked about "fat rolls" before im still not convinced i either have loose skin or could it possibly by just annoyingly placed fat kinda where the lower abs bit would be it forms a sort of line but not ab line as its all loose etc. anyway couple of pictures again... sorry!

View attachment 74541


View attachment 74542


View attachment 74543


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Any input? Ideas? Shoulders later on today 

Good mornings are working well got up to a set of 110kg thinking of chucking deads back in every second week?


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Also thinking of a cheat day today been running reduced calories for a while now, going to get the macros written down and up again today as well. That's why would like to know opinions on this well horrible bit above lower abs, fat and im just being lazy or loose skin in which case I'm wasting time really cutting  hope everyone is well!


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2012)

ad53ggz said:


> Any input? Ideas? Shoulders later on today
> 
> Good mornings are working well got up to a set of 110kg thinking of chucking deads back in every second week?


Plate raises always kill me off, seated military press, dumbbell press.... All sorts 

I like a good shoulder session. I need to get deads back into routine too!

Have a good one mate :thumb:


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Cheers mate off to have a look at plate raises as only one don't currently do!


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2012)

ad53ggz said:


> Also thinking of a cheat day today been running reduced calories for a while now, going to get the macros written down and up again today as well. That's why would like to know opinions on this well horrible bit above lower abs, fat and im just being lazy or loose skin in which case I'm wasting time really cutting  hope everyone is well!


Don't think about it too much, then over time it will go.

Abs aren't everything lol. Nice to have but who see's them......... I'd rather have big upper body than a set of abs


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Ha ha this is true, Although I see them and do this in the main for me. Just don't like the looseness of it, almost was better when was more fat there if that makes sense? Can anything any exercise exercise the lower ab section? As they hopefully would grow quick ish!


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2012)

ad53ggz said:


> Ha ha this is true, Although I see them and do this in the main for me. Just don't like the looseness of it, almost was better when was more fat there if that makes sense? Can anything any exercise exercise the lower ab section? As they hopefully would grow quick ish!


Leg raises, but in saying that the taper down to your groin is spot on.

Any kind of core/ weighted abs exercise is going help. If you make your abs grown they'll force out and the skin will look tighter.

Keep at it mate, all is going well for you abd only going to get better


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

View attachment 74701


Well here are my macros (give or take) on my worst days, still attempting cutting. Got a shoulder session today but been hectic and not had a chance to get it up here with one thing and another as a couple of you know!

That is basically:

7eggs (5whites, 2 whole) brown toast

Large apple.

7 eggs (white only) brown toast and large apple

Chicken breast, sweet potato

Large apple

Chicken breast, bacon, cheese, Brussels

Large apple

7 eggs ( 5 whites, 2 wholes)

Sum mixed nuts.

Any idea if it's any good?

Not included in macros as forgot butter cooking with plus on toast and milk in scrambled eggs.

Cheers guys for everything!


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

well shoulder session yesterday consisted of,

backward dumbell raises things ( like revers pec fly lying down on the bench as suggested early on in this thread 3 sets of 8 with 9kg... the baby weights  )

standing overhead press : 60kg, 5 sets of 3 strict. But then bouncing the last two on each set to make them sets of 5 if that makes sense

barbell shrugs 5 sets of 8 getting progressively heavier

then side and front raises 3 sets of 8 for each with 12.5 kg

then static hold exercise to improve my grip, load up the bar with think started at about 120kg and lift up and hold as long as possible repeat 3 times then take of weight and immediately hold again down to 70kg.

Then done, going to get an ab session in later today hopefully!


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2012)

ad53ggz said:


> well shoulder session yesterday consisted of,
> 
> backward dumbell raises things ( like revers pec fly lying down on the bench as suggested early on in this thread 3 sets of 8 with 9kg... the baby weights  )
> 
> ...


Nice session mate, have a good Abs session later :thumb:

On the diet, don't worry about the butter, bang 7 whole eggs in too


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

ad53ggz said:


> well i listened and now im looking for some advice, training been going well starting to enjoy it again  need to get into the habbit of writting lifts etc back up here now.
> 
> I took a couple more pictures today and well, i talked about "fat rolls" before im still not convinced i either have loose skin or could it possibly by just annoyingly placed fat kinda where the lower abs bit would be it forms a sort of line but not ab line as its all loose etc. anyway couple of pictures again... sorry!
> 
> ...


Lmao A ,1st pic your stood up straight,3rd pic your leaning forward hence the so called fat rolls that you DONT have :lol:


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Ab and core session done. Some leg raise sort of things dangling from arms but taken legs up to touch the ceiling then trying to straighten out body, starting lowering down legs... Trying to eventually manage basically reverse pull up start position.

Dragon flags

And to chest leg raises

Wood cutters or whatever they are called using the ropes

Then plank

Side planks

Plank alternative legs raised

Plank

And done


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Chest session done!

Flat bench 5 sets of 5

Pec fly 3 sets of 8

Dips with body weight but slow 3 sets of 8

Incline press 3 sets of 8

Tricep extensions behind head

And rope pull downs

Done!


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

well, today is not so good so far. Got up went to the gym with the intention of doing my quick mid week leg routine ( training them twice a week sat or sunday and wed)...

Leg is still sore, when bending ( sore about the knee now) but thought would give it a bash anyway... squats with nothing=sore, perserve with only bar= very sore... 60kg =very very sore. Sod that and stopped. Did some ab and core exercises and left, at least the effort was kinda there!

hope everyone else is having a better day!


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Thursday: back and bi's

Bent over rows 60kg 5 sets 6 ( no idea why!)

Wide grip pull ups 8,6,5

Dead lifts  5 sets of 5

Bicep curls

Dead!


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Still getting the workkouts done A,hope its going well,what you done to the other R0B?


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

I don't know will miss his input though! Struggling a bit today been working still am and all I can think about is going to tesco and loading up on junk food... Mini eggs, cookies, etc!


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

ad53ggz said:


> I don't know will miss his input though! Struggling a bit today been working still am and all I can think about is going to tesco and loading up on junk food... Mini eggs, cookies, etc!


Hope you resisted on the mini eggs,they rank lol cookies all good though :thumbup1: hope alls good with you bud


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

well stayed strong and resisted just! things not too bad, was at the gym again this morning for some benching and got both sessions in on saturday and sunday had a really enjoyable session at the gym on sunday. Need to try and get back to the point where i dont feel the gym is eating into my available time though if you know what i mean? Hope things are well with you too mate? still out on the bike?


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Will be back out on it next few weeks mate,weather permitting n all that


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Just checking in matey...

Glad your back into it...


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Evening mate!

Hope all is well, cant PM or anything yet. If you want, PM Milky for my Mobile 

R0B :2guns:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

R0BR0ID said:


> Evening mate!
> 
> Hope all is well, cant PM or anything yet. If you want, PM Milky for my Mobile
> 
> R0B :2guns:


Your just the kick up the aris he needs R0B,been slacking of late he has lol


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

ha ha ha sorry guys, kinda fell of the face of the earth there again, seems to be happening too often. Just sometimes feel got far to much on my plate and well the likes of updating here can get neglected, still on the forums regularly just cant be bothered to update anything  Anyway apart from not updating on here havent been slacking, diet has still been good, had a few situations where i have seriously wanted to slide and think whats the point but somehow didnt.

still training chest and tri, back and bi, shoulders, and legs with one days rest in between if that makes sense. ( although trying to fit an extra leg session the day inbetween chest and back. Lifts arent much different than before but thats no unexpected due to still lack of calories but starting to enjoy the gym a bit more at least as no more being unable to lift. Bench session today and im sore writing this  Cardio (yuk) wise im trying and in general succeeding 30mins fasted each morning usually out on the bike, and then aiming for 30mins in the evening just before prebed meal. want to still try and shift the flab to get a good solid lean base to build on, reckon I am getting close, but realise likely to put on fat with muscle even eating lean and not really wanting to ever go through all this again. One things for certain in my opinion I look the best I ever have, definitely not as strong and also not as "big" but I reckon the best I looked and hoping can keep improving.

couple of pictures as proof i havent been slacking, im getting there... holiday coming up in a few months I want to be best I can for that.

View attachment 75918
View attachment 75919


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

although saying all that i am going a bit weak at the knee's thinking of pancakes, syrup and ice cream....


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Still see hair!


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

its been thinned out at least though!  This you back now after leaving us?!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ad53ggz said:


> its been thinned out at least though!  This you back now after leaving us?!


Yes it has, now shave it off 

Your looking well mate :thumb:

Yes I'm back mate. Hope you didn't miss me :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

cheers mate, glad you came to your senses and came back. Will get it shaved off in the future!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ad53ggz said:


> cheers mate, glad you came to your senses and came back. Will get it shaved off in the future!


Ha, dont know about senses :lol:

Good, needs to be silky smooth for this holiday of yours


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Rob68 said:


> Your just the kick up the aris he needs R0B,been slacking of late he has lol


Ha,

i'll try mate :lol:


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Nah don't think will ever get silky smooth but will see. Fairly happy with seeing abs a little now... Just wish could shed a bit more but quicker!


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

well fasted cardio done, although think im going to have a rest day from the gym today as heading to work shortly. usually try to get a quick extra leg session in today but not really feeling it bit stiff sore in the chest from yesterday.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ad53ggz said:


> well fasted cardio done, although think im going to have a rest day from the gym today as heading to work shortly. usually try to get a quick extra leg session in today but not really feeling it bit stiff sore in the chest from yesterday.


Good plan mate, let the CNS get up to speed before hitting another large muscle group.

Have fun at work 

Hope all is going well with what we talked about a few weeks back.


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

aye things are going well mate thanks!


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

I cant send you a pm


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ad53ggz said:


> I cant send you a pm


I know mate :lol:

Drop Milky a PM and he'll give you my mobile..... Won't you Milky? 

Not sure when I can PM yet!!


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

will do off to the gym just now back day ( and bi!)

plan is:

rows

deads

good morning

wide grip pull ups ( may try adding some weight and going 3 sets low reps, about 5)

sitted bicep curls and done?

sound ok?


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

would anyone care to have a guess at my bodyfat from the previous pictures, Im getting close?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ad53ggz said:


> will do off to the gym just now back day ( and bi!)
> 
> plan is:
> 
> ...


Spot on mate,

Maybe just do the pull ups till failure on last set....

BF guess, defo no higher than 15% ??

I'd say less if you was silky smooth and tanned up :lol:

But carry on mate, your doing well!

Pop your session lifts up if you can, always good to see


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Well gym session done. wasnt great if im honest kinda just didnt feel right really but anyway.

started off with bent over rows. 80kg for 5, then 70kg for 6, for 5 then two sets of 60kg for 8 then 6.

moved onto deadlifts. 70kg for 12 warm up. then 170kg for 5 sets of wanted 5 but like i say heart didnt really feel in it today. first set very easy very quick 3, but then i just stopped!? another 2 sets of 3 nothing difficult, set of 4 again fine and then my final set told myself i better get 5 for being a lazy bastard and i did... not that difficult which leads me to think could easily got 5, 5's.

Good mornings. 3 sets of 8. 70kg to start then 2 sets of 80kg.

wide grip pulls, first time with added weight ( ok only added 5kg but still!) 3 sets, first and second set 5 and 3 set failed attempting the 4th pull up.

then sitting bicep curls baby weight of 12.5kg each arm managed to full sets of 8 then failed on 5 each arm on the last, was done and knackered.


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Oh forgot to say too was out on the bike for just over 30mins fasted cardio this morning, getting easier as the days are getting nicer. Touch wood.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Nice session mate!!

What's the plan tomorrow....

On your BF, buy some calipers off fleecebay and have a crack at it yourself to see what it says


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Cheers mate. Well this morning some fasted cardio for 30mins out on the bike as its dry. Then off to work prob get done about 6ish and unlikely to get to the gym again today be out on the bike again this evening hopefully especially if can stay dry and bike a couple miles each way to work so just really cardio. Sat and sunday be getting to the gym after work shoulders one day and legs the other.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ad53ggz said:


> Cheers mate. Well this morning some fasted cardio for 30mins out on the bike as its dry. Then off to work prob get done about 6ish and unlikely to get to the gym again today be out on the bike again this evening hopefully especially if can stay dry and bike a couple miles each way to work so just really cardio. Sat and sunday be getting to the gym after work shoulders one day and legs the other.


Annoying when work gets in the way!?!

Have a good one mate and make it count at the weekend :thumb:


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Yeah it's annoying but pretty much planned for it today, rest day is needed to.. As much as resting is possible at work. As an aside parsnips good or bad veg choice when trying to cut still. Made parsnips chips the other day... Tasted fantastic which made me think they are likely not ideal!


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

What's your days plans? You started or restarted your journal?


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Also any input from people on "carb up days" / cheat days? Should I have a day where I:

Have more carbs than usual ( currently carbs from slice of brown bread in morning 3-4 bits of fruit, vegetables at dinner) or am I still having to many carbs really for this.

If should have more carbs than usual still eat under daily cal maintance or eat over cal maintance?

Or should I eat what I want basically still keep protein high, and with the idea of consuming lots of calories to get metabolism going? I read so many different opinions? Or am I at a stage when I actually don't need to do anything?

Cheers


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Well just about scraped myself together and off to the gym... Hope I get some drive once there. Will be doing shoulders as no chance to get a good leg session


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ad53ggz said:


> Well just about scraped myself together and off to the gym... Hope I get some drive once there. Will be doing shoulders as no chance to get a good leg session


Hope it was a good one buddy


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Well got through it, did shoulders.

Standing press no bouncing at knees.

5 sets of 5 at 70kg

Side raises and front raises using Individual dumbbells 3 sets of 8 of each.

Bar shrugs 100kg 4 sets of 8 failed on 5th at 6 towards the last couple on each set from 3 onwards not full movement would say as was struggling! Hope all is well


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ad53ggz said:


> Well got through it, did shoulders.
> 
> Standing press no bouncing at knees.
> 
> ...


Good session mate, ever thought off upping the intensity ...... So 4 sets of 15??

Will help with your goal I'd say.

Lot of emphasis around strength training at the moment isn't it?


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Actually no not really I haven't but will look into it. Strength training is pretty much all I have known really e.g 5 sets 5 then sets of triples then singles. Will have a shifty on here and look at some high intensity things, I suppose was scares would loose strength especially when attempting to loose fat. Probably more physiological if that makes sense, in that at least keeping the training as it was I found it easy enough to know if was loosing too much strength that make any sense?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ad53ggz said:


> Actually no not really I haven't but will look into it. Strength training is pretty much all I have known really e.g 5 sets 5 then sets of triples then singles. Will have a shifty on here and look at some high intensity things, I suppose was scares would loose strength especially when attempting to loose fat. Probably more physiological if that makes sense, in that at least keeping the training as it was I found it easy enough to know if was loosing too much strength that make any sense?


I get what you mean mate.

I started doing higher intensity when I started training with Flinty.

Sceptical at first for the same reasons as you, but everything has gone up tenfold!

So compounds (Bench, Squats, Deads and standing MP) you do pyramids;

E.G -

15x50kg

12x60kg

10x70kg

8x80kg

6x90kg

4x100kg

2x110kg

Takes a few session to find the starting point on the first set of 15, but no biggie.

Then for the isolated (Cable work, DB's and Machines) you do;

15x4

Do these at a moderately high weight, so around 60-70% of your 1 rep max.

It works and will certainly help you out, strength won't be hindered at all.


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

cheers mate! legs today but not sure will be trying that for them, hate legs  any views on a cheat day or anything? i want to eat crap! then problem is i wont manage moderation, either be an all out binge or not at all i feel. I cant do the oh i will just have a wee bit if that makes sense?


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

View attachment 76419


hair gone(ish) not sure to do chest too though... progress has definitely been made. Almost time to start looking at increasing calories... oh didnt ask milky for your mobile as one, slightly scared if gf ever looks at phone i could get myself into trouble plus nothing major and you will probably just get a laugh at my expense! cant be too much longer for you to become bronze now, and likely to be one of the highest rep power members around at such a lowly level!!


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Not good day just been to Morrisons and bought a lot of crap  just couldht stop myself


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ad53ggz said:


> Not good day just been to Morrisons and bought a lot of crap  just couldht stop myself


Awwwww mate.....

Well tomorow is another day..


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

yeah exactly one day cant do too much damage and if eating what i feel like just now is going to help me get out of the negative mood its worth it to be honest as hopefully then training etc be more enjoyable!


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Did get a leg session in though yesterday. Maybe a twinge of guilt at the quantity of crap eaten yesterday, but provided a much needed boost just having a slob out day. Away out for 30mins fasted now.


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Today's word, cardio. Wow it's boring!


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Diet pretty much spot on today I think dinner was couple of peppers, half an onion, sweetcorn, sugar snap peas fries with fried chicken breast. Think fajitas with no wraps, or sauce about from a dash of lee and perrings when cooking Oh and a slice of cheese


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ad53ggz said:


> Diet pretty much spot on today I think dinner was couple of peppers, half an onion, sweetcorn, sugar snap peas fries with fried chicken breast. Think fajitas with no wraps, or sauce about from a dash of lee and perrings when cooking Oh and a slice of cheese


Good work mate!

Finally seen the pic, looking really well mate :thumb:

Keep it up!


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Cheers mate, I appreciate the input into the pic too. Is nice having others perspective


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ad53ggz said:


> Cheers mate, I appreciate the input into the pic too. Is nice having others perspective


I'm like catchphrase mate, "say what you see!"

I'll chip in where I can mate


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

ad53ggz said:


> View attachment 76419
> 
> 
> hair gone(ish) not sure to do chest too though... progress has definitely been made. Almost time to start looking at increasing calories... oh didnt ask milky for your mobile as one, slightly scared if gf ever looks at phone i could get myself into trouble plus nothing major and you will probably just get a laugh at my expense! cant be too much longer for you to become bronze now, and likely to be one of the highest rep power members around at such a lowly level!!


 :lol: Whats this hair nearly gone lark ? you shaved your abs thats all ,get it all waxed :laugh:


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Waxing would hurt like ****! Shaving will have to do. Tried the waxing ones not only did it Hurt but also gave me a itchy rash for about a week


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ad53ggz said:


> Waxing would hurt like ****! Shaving will have to do. Tried the waxing ones not only did it Hurt but also gave me a itchy rash for about a week


Get on the Veet !


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Might well do that... This journal is taking a funny turn! Not sure about no hair on chest though and gf likes hair on chest.

Today's plan is chest and triceps. Won't be going high reps yet as want to have a look into a bit more first and it's very hard to break the habbit and routine I'm in to as I like it. So with that in mind todays plan for this afternoon session.

Flat bench thinking of 105kg for 5 sets of 3-4

Weighted dips 3 sets to failure

Dumbbell Pec fly

Incline bench 3 sets will be knackered by now hopefully

Individual dumbbell triceps extensions.

Will wait and see!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ad53ggz said:


> Might well do that... This journal is taking a funny turn! Not sure about no hair on chest though and gf likes hair on chest.
> 
> Today's plan is chest and triceps. Won't be going high reps yet as want to have a look into a bit more first and it's very hard to break the habbit and routine I'm in to as I like it. So with that in mind todays plan for this afternoon session.
> 
> ...


They all say that lol, but when they're drooling over blokes on TV and mags you don't see a hair in sight - just a thought :lol:

Make sure you destroy your chest mate! Why not try the higher rep range on one set .....?

It'll certainly give you more pump and the last few are where it counts!


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

I haven't seen her drool over anybody ( bar me  ) yet!! But you could have a very good point. Yeah plan to ruin it  ok will try and at the end of the 5 sets rep out with less weight but also not strict bench form eg legs out not feet flat on ground not arching back so just the chest working and pause it on the chest too long before lifting?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ad53ggz said:


> I haven't seen her drool over anybody ( bar me  ) yet!! But you could have a very good point. Yeah plan to ruin it  ok will try and at the end of the 5 sets rep out with less weight but also not strict bench form eg legs out not feet flat on ground not arching back so just the chest working and pause it on the chest too long before lifting?


Defo don't change form, keep it as strict as normal, lower the weight and have a crack at it. You'll know after 1 rep if your going to make it to 15 or not.

If you think you aren't, drop more weight.


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

no by changing from form. i adopt a powerlifter bench technique really where i curl my back but as long as my shoulders and ass or on the bench its fine and basically drive through my legs when i start to struggle, this helps and makes it easier to bench. so by changing form i meant working the chest more e.g. feet not flat on the ground at all no drive from anything else but chest?

make any sense now?


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

ad53ggz said:


> Might well do that... This journal is taking a funny turn! Not sure about no hair on chest though and gf likes hair on chest.


Simple solution mate,shave it all off,show your muscles off,when the gf comes round just pop this on :lol:

View attachment 76561


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

:lol:fantastic.... made me spit tuna everywhere though!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ad53ggz said:


> no by changing from form. i adopt a powerlifter bench technique really where i curl my back but as long as my shoulders and ass or on the bench its fine and basically drive through my legs when i start to struggle, this helps and makes it easier to bench. so by changing form i meant working the chest more e.g. feet not flat on the ground at all no drive from anything else but chest?
> 
> make any sense now?


I see what you mean now, always plant your feet, and push from the chest. I'm a cnut for pushing with my feet but I'm growing out of it and its helping.

So long as you can feel it on your chest don't worry about the weight on the bar :thumb:


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Right session done.

Warm up with bar

70kg for 10

105kg for 5 sets got 3,4,4,4,4

Bear in mind no spotter and is been a bit since I tried 105 so that's why first one lower. Maybe could have got a couple 5s in there but overall happy enough with that as a start.

Then dropped it down to 70kg, lower down to chest and paused ( for too long) before lifting, no driving at all from feet. Managed 12 of these.

Went onto dips body weight for 10,

+20kg for 8, +25kg for 5, +20 kg for 5.

Each of these I failed on ( except bodyweight e.g failed on 9,6,6th)

Individual dumbbell flys, I just go light and concentrate on making the exercise nice and slow and elbows almost straight (imagining hugging a very very very fat person, see so many people using very heavy weights and having elbows very bent its my perception this isn't as good and works the "inner" pec more, while way I do it is full range?) anyway 3 sets managed 8 for each set.

Did quick blast on incline press was getting knackered and pushed for time.

60kg for 5

70kg for 3

60kg for 5

Then individual dumbell extension behind head.

3 sets each arm got 8,7,6 for both arms...done and knackered.

3


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ad53ggz said:


> Right session done.
> 
> Warm up with bar
> 
> ...


Good session mate, pushing plenty of weight around aren't you!?

I agree with flies, most of the time you see people getting no stretch at all from it so they might as well just press them! 

Just noticed on your pics..... stand up straight ya daft sod! You'll do ya back in :lol:


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

It's getting back to what it was so can't complain. If I stand up straight my abs disappear though


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ad53ggz said:


> It's getting back to what it was so can't complain. If I stand up straight my abs disappear though


Lol! What are you like 

Bent over makes flabs :lol:

There still there if u stand up mate, give it 8 weeks with what your doing and you'll look wicked!


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Yeah i would have thought that but bending over it doesn't become fat making them if you feel them still solid and Hey if I have to hunch a bit to see abs I will. Never even been close to seeing them in my entire life! Although 8 weeks seems a long way down the line, just going to have to keep plugging away and try not to cheat(much) fasted cardio just now catch you in a bit


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

ad53ggz said:


> thanks for the reply mate added stats in first post just now will post a couple of pictures. Not happy with way im looking right now but hoping will get there.
> 
> View attachment 55255
> View attachment 55254
> ...


This post you made A was 12 months ago when you were a right fcuking porker :whistling: look how far you have moaned your way to where you are now :lol:

8 weeks is nowt mate .......... imagine what you will look like after another 12 months of moaning :lol: am only joking mate as you know :thumb:


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Ha ha Christ yeah I know definetly l


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Stupid tapa talk. Yeah I know, look the best I have but still hard to come to terms with the strength lost a bit and although put in heaps of work over months and another few weeks is nothing was just looking forward to moving on from this diet!


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

And cheers mate, just feels a pretty negative day today! While yesterday felt good... Stupid mind games!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ad53ggz said:


> And cheers mate, just feels a pretty negative day today! While yesterday felt good... Stupid mind games!


Me and Roberto are on a mission to make you realise anything is possible, you'll have negative days and positive ones 

And yes, this game is 90% in the mind!

I've just done an awesome back session, feeling brilliant, getting changed and stuff looking well in the mirror etc...... Then a bigger leaner and younger lad walks in !!??

There's another head fcuk :lol:

So I asked him what cycle he was on :thumb:

Chin up, because your doing well mate.


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

ha ha did he tell you or just look angry at you? Its good being back on here in that way in allows me to see others are going through it and (a lot worse) and its a case of if you want it badly enough it takes work, and a lot of work usually. Unless you are one of these incredibly lucky people that just all works with! thanks for the input guys, off to work now... no doubt be on tapatalk to make the day pass quicker so looking forward to seeing your back smashing routine once it is up!

fasted this morning was a jog/plod for 30 mins.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ad53ggz said:


> ha ha did he tell you or just look angry at you? Its good being back on here in that way in allows me to see others are going through it and (a lot worse) and its a case of if you want it badly enough it takes work, and a lot of work usually. Unless you are one of these incredibly lucky people that just all works with! thanks for the input guys, off to work now... no doubt be on tapatalk to make the day pass quicker so looking forward to seeing your back smashing routine once it is up!
> 
> fasted this morning was a jog/plod for 30 mins.


He's on 800mg tri test, 600mg deca and antibiotics for his acne :lol:

Nothing major on my session, just felt all of it and got pretty pump 

Didn't go to high, T- Bar rows at 100kg, DB bent over rows 44kg, Lat Pull down 90kg, Close grip Rows 70kg and a little cardio. Lots of reps


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

So just a wee bit then?!

Sounds like a good session you had mate, on the bent over rows do you do them with palms facing towards you or away from you if that makes sense?


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Feeling tired, sore ( at least this means gym session yesterday was a good one) and hungry... Better all be worth it. And it's a nice day outside and I'm stuck at work, tad more grumpy than usual! Dirty bulk looks more and more tempting everytime I read robroids, journal too!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ad53ggz said:


> So just a wee bit then?!
> 
> Sounds like a good session you had mate, on the bent over rows do you do them with palms facing towards you or away from you if that makes sense?


With it being Dumbbells they'll be facing in, yeah it was a good session mate.

Seem to be nailing off some good sessions on my own nowadays


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Loner! Although saying that all my sessions are by myself!

Fasted cardio done, plan after work to get back session in thinking:

Bent over barbell rows

Deads

Weighted wide grip pull ups combined with good mornings in rest period to save time

Close grip pull ups but with palms sort of facing each other if that makes any sense.

And just quick blast at seated dumbell curls nice and light just to try and get the guns working  hope everyone has a good day.

Also planning on about 20mins low intensity cardio after each weights session from now on.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ad53ggz said:


> Loner! Although saying that all my sessions are by myself!
> 
> Fasted cardio done, plan after work to get back session in thinking:
> 
> ...


Hahaha! I like it alone, spend all day at work on my own so I'm used to it :lol:

Although a couple of blokes have said I can join them if I want, but they don't half do some sh1te 

90% of their workout involves the cable machine!

Session looks good mate, get those reps in :thumb:

Cardio is a good idea, I've just gone back to this way. But only 10 mins


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Bowels not playing ball... Oh god don't know what I have eaten ( well I do exactly the same as last few months!) just had but more veg last night and let's just say its getting processed very fast... ****


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Well that was an experience. Been having a bit of a jippy stomach like I said resulting in frequent toilet stops but decided as didn't have too much to eat since 12 and well didn't particularly feel unwell if that makes sense just to go for it. Back session.

Bent over barbell rows 70kg 5 sets of 6,

Deads warm up with 70kg for 12.

170kg for 4 easily, 180kg for 3 felt good felt almost like was playing came up fast so thought why not 190kg got 1 could have got two but had to eh nip to the toilet dead lifting puts a fair strain on, not a fun experience. Anyway got back to it and finished of with dropping weight down to 180kg for set of 4 then final set of 3.

Moved onto the wide pulls and good mornings.

Wide grip pulls with 5kg added set of 5 then 5 then failed on 4

With good mornings inbetween ( not a good idea!!) 70kg for 3 sets of 8.

Close grip pull ups with 5kg added 3 sets again with 5,5, then fail on 4th.

Finish off with seated bicep curls with baby weights 3 sets two sets of 8 failed on the last with 5. Done.


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Feeling pretty much better this morning, will find out once had something to ear! Away for fasted before work just now. Moaning time which was triggered from another topic on here... I'm not turning into a "skinny" bastard in search of those abs am I? It's always a concept I struggled with some?


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Already trying to fight the urge to have a dirty (food wise!) Saturday. Work in the morning then have to do some work from home you know the sort where it's far to easy to graze on biscuits although right now it's bakers white bread and peanut butter... With a box of cereal!! Trying to tell myself all the crap food still be there once I get my goals.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

ad53ggz said:


> Already trying to fight the urge to have a dirty (food wise!) Saturday. Work in the morning then have to do some work from home you know the sort where it's far to easy to graze on biscuits although right now it's bakers white bread and peanut butter... With a box of cereal!! Trying to tell myself all the crap food still be there once I get my goals.


You fcking dare :ban: I aint listening to you moan next week that your fat :lol: youve been warned ........ my finger ..... neg button ....


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Ha ha cheers mate, hey I didn't moan last week was fat. Granted I moaned about everything else and I had a fantastic cheat day on Sunday! I feel that could be part of the problem in that last Sunday massive cheat and didn't seem to have a negative impact at all in fact positive as towards the beginning of the week I felt like I had energy and things weren't too bad! Hope your having a good day, seen your workout looks a good one!


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

I need to get a grip. I think about food just about constantly which doesn't help me, I could blame up bringing and family and it does probably play a part in it. The fact I come from a fat family where weekend and evening complete binges were very very common doesn't help. But this is my life now. Need tp stop it can't be healthy. This post is for me so when I look at this tomorrow (constantly) I see it! When I go to the shop will hopefully stop me picking up all the crap I want to eat. Hopefully! Cardio done this evening. Tomorrows plan work am, work at home afternoon and shoulder session in the evening and legs on Sunday!


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Hmm... Further thoughts. Maybe I should get this journal changed to thoughts of a mental person! Couldn't sleep need to get up in just over an hour anyway for work so will get some extra fasted done this morning.

But some thoughts I am having, ( may have guessed food related!) i am pondering to attempt to have some of what I want today. Hopefully not the gigantic binge of normal ( in which i usually only stop eating when I feel im going to throw up  and even then once it passes carry on again )but a tamed down version, I look in the mirror and don't see much progress from last week or previous week really, and I diet and train (very)strict through the week, which is one of the reasons I think this cheats just now may be needed to keep me sane but also as I realise I still have a fair bit to go, having a cheat or planning a cheat( once a week) when I have the urge, should hopefully mean I can eventually return to the mind frame I was before when I wasn't having them at all?

Think if anything was easier when was podgy ( as in a month or two ago when I had flabs!), ( for one I didn't see it, I almost envisaged myself looking like I do now or incould say the way I look now is how I felt I looked then, in basic shape I had a better outline then almost) while now progress is going to be "harder" I think as its harder to shift what remains and I need to try and get the right mind frame!

I will still be eating my good food, and training around the "junk" and plan to increase cardio to attempt to compensate it a bit.

I know I am mental, I wish I wasn't. This is one of the reason I think I might need to have the likes of today as a cheat as I fear I'm in danger of becoming, if im not already, very food fixated. I almost didn't say yes to go out for a meal with friends i hadnt seen in ages as thought it would disrupt diet ffs.

So what if it takes another week, it's a hobby, I should enjoy it ( at least in the main) and training whilst having junk food with still high protein hopefully just build some muscle.

I apologise for rambling, I read it back... I'm mental 

Hope your all doing ok, off for some cardio try and attempt to clear my crazy brain. Sorry, it's like my brain just farts and uk-m is the target for the accidental follow through, hopefully will have no more change of thoughts/mind today!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning!

Well mate, all I see is someone frustrated and having an off few days - we all get them.

Do your cardio as planned and have a mini binge.

Do you make note of food throughout the day? Would be a good idea.

Nice an simple, the protein, carbs and fats. I think you should do it.

Maybe you should have a "Carb Bank" ? So for your goal I suggest a max of 100g carbs each day.

700g for the week obviously.

Start monday, then when it gets to friday see what's in the bank...... Say for example you've done 400g in those 5 days, its given you 300g for the weekend to have a little binge.

What harm will this do for 1 week?

Do you have an idea of your P,C, F's taken in...... For your goal I'd aim at 300P,100C,100F.

Are snacks an issue, used to be for me! So I always keep Nuts and Whey only(few g of Carbs) shakes with me. These will stop cravings massively, even an apple will help due to the water in them!

Also mate, the offers still there for my mobile number if you want it, You'll be surprised how many of us text each other all day about all this stuff!


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Yeah I don't take a note down as I pretty much have the same day in day out will bang it up here in a sec once I calculate it all again. During the weeks snacks are generally fine and I do well just the weekends I really struggle. I may take you up on your offer with the mobile as long as you are aware I'm a fricking nut case!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ad53ggz said:


> Yeah I don't take a note down as I pretty much have the same day in day out will bang it up here in a sec once I calculate it all again. During the weeks snacks are generally fine and I do well just the weekends I really struggle. I may take you up on your offer with the mobile as long as you are aware I'm a fricking nut case!!


Yeah the weekends are good for nobody really !!

LOL, honestly mate you can text me all you want. Beats coming on here sometimes waiting for a reply.

I still can't PM 

But Milky or Gingerben will give it ya


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Ok on a typical day Monday- Friday works out as

Total 1484

Fat - 33

Carbs- 97

Protein -170

Carbs come from slice of brown bread in morning. 3 apples through the day and green veg( usually) with dinner e.g peppers, brocoli, Brussels.

Obviously that's a average really sometimes dinner chicken replaced with lean beef but of about sane nutrition value so would be about the same.

Weekends carbs usually a tad more as will have a sweet potato with lunch to try and get a bit of motivation going for the afternoon gym session.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ad53ggz said:


> Ok on a typical day Monday- Friday works out as
> 
> Total 1484
> 
> ...


Ok mate, I'd go for more protein tbh. Doesn't carry the cals so don't worry about that!

But go for another 100g whether it be food or shakes. It'll help with fat loss too. Increase the fats a little, so if you do have shakes drop a table spoon of EVOO in it


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

100g protein, will work it out but probably from combination of eggs, and couple tea spoons of peanut butter??

Can't really afford to order more protein right now as been trying to get and having been getting from real food as fills me up a lot better.

Thanks for all your help mate. You working today?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

As an option use MCT oil it has much to offer look it up on the webnet robs advice is sound though.


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks mate will have a look at that! Could basically replace the olive oil I use now for cooking in with that?

Feel free to keep popping, I know I'm a moany bastard so feel free to say... All the others do!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

I know what you mean with buying in whey, I've managed to get quite a stock holding now :lol: so its sometimes an easy fix for me.

Eggs, PB, a bit more mince maybe and even throw some lentils into some meals.

It'll get there :thumb:

I get really impatient with this stuff at least 2 or 3 days a week! Hence my dirty bulk mate


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

A,think back to what i said the other day about the pic from 12 month back to where you are now mate,big change,i doubt you will see much change each week,but if you take a pic today and look back in say 2 or 3 month,you will notice change,as you train consistantly and your food is usually good ... you beat yourself up to much mate and you aint mental(see my journal for mental lol) ...chin up pal ,enjoy your weekend :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Rob68 said:


> A,think back to what i said the other day about the pic from 12 month back to where you are now mate,big change,i doubt you will see much change each week,but if you take a pic today and look back in say 2 or 3 month,you will notice change,as you train consistantly and your food is usually good ... you beat yourself up to much mate and you aint mental(see my journal for mental lol) ...chin up pal ,enjoy your weekend :thumbup1:


^this!

That old pic, put it on the fridge at home to remind you what was!


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

I hate my flatmate but even I'm not cruel enough to subject him to that! You guys come in here knowing full well a picture could be a possibility to see that being unprepared could be bad!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ad53ggz said:


> Thanks mate will have a look at that! Could basically replace the olive oil I use now for cooking in with that?
> 
> Feel free to keep popping, I know I'm a moany bastard so feel free to say... All the others do!


Nah mate do not cook with it as it is low bp and burns:tongue:


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Ah ok mate thanks. Right back on it today. Long lie, just up  Going to get fasted out the way then smash a leg session in.. Might even chuck a few bicep curls in


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Stop beating yourself up mate, Rome wasnt built in a day and be happy with the progress you have made..


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Cheers mate. Leg session done.

Tried a bit of what you suggested rob in using higher reps.

So squats

80kg 5 sets of 8 4 set only got 4 but only because I lost my concentration as well the most beautiful thing ever walked past in the mirror behind me!

Then 60kg for 12 reps

Lunges with just the bar then 30kg 3 sets of 8 with each leg.

Calf extensions,

Leg curls

Leg extension 3 sets of 8 with each.

Then some cheeky bicep curls.

20mins on the bike low intensity to finish it off.


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Fasted cardio session done this morning. Hopefully get a little bit at the gym for some core work this evening


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ad53ggz said:


> Fasted cardio session done this morning. Hopefully get a little bit at the gym for some core work this evening


Good man!

Nice legs session mate, well, apart from being distracted that is :lol:


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

The distraction was the best bit! I hate legs , baby weights lots of pain and can't help feel stupid that lifting such baby weights but they are progressing! And I managed not to drool at the distraction!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ad53ggz said:


> The distraction was the best bit! I hate legs , baby weights lots of pain and can't help feel stupid that lifting such baby weights but they are progressing! And I managed not to drool at the distraction!


Tut tut tut! Hope she didn't see the baby weights then


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Hmm looks like gym could be out today as have heaps of work, bugger


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ad53ggz said:


> Hmm looks like gym could be out today as have heaps of work, bugger


These days are growing days


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Hopefully some extra motivation for tomorrow!!


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Just got my gym session done, chest.

Flat bench 70kg 12

105kg easy 4

Thought why not( you ate heaps of the weekend you fat bastard you should have energy!)

110kg for 2, pathetic

110kg for 3

110kg 3

110kg 3

Then repped out with very slow long pause 70kg for 12.

Happy enough no spot, I know my numbers are weird but I use to lift these weights and find it "easy" so think some of it is physiological.

On to dips.

Bodyweight -10

+20kg -8

+25kg 5

+35kg-5

+ 40kg-2 ( limit found!)

Dumbel flies 3 sets of 8 nice and slow

Incline press 60kg 3 sets of 5.

30mins low intensity cardio and finished


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ad53ggz said:


> Just got my gym session done, chest.
> 
> Flat bench 70kg 12
> 
> ...


Good session mate :thumb:

Some good pressing there and good work on the dips!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ad53ggz said:


> Just got my gym session done, chest.
> 
> Flat bench 70kg 12
> 
> ...


I would try to make sure i was doing 5 reps per set mate,your not getting enough fibres involved as you are,you could gain more with this change i think,it's a gooden in every other way,well done!


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Cheers mate girlfriend better say she notices a difference in way in looking she said nothing on Friday and hadn't seen her for over a week and I thought I had changed a bit at the very least!


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Will change for next time mate thanks


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ad53ggz said:


> Cheers mate girlfriend better say she notices a difference in way in looking she said nothing on Friday and hadn't seen her for over a week and I thought I had changed a bit at the very least!


Nail the sunbed and get veeting!

She'll notice that :lol:


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Ha ha she said nothing with it shaved off! Away for some fasted cardio just now


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ad53ggz said:


> Ha ha she said nothing with it shaved off! Away for some fasted cardio just now


The cheek of it!

Well I'm sure you'd notice if she had have a shave 

You know the cardio mate, why not sack it off...... Bare with me!

I think if you have a big shake up in the lifting department you'll smash through this plateau you think you've hit.

Intensity on weights with a bigger rep range is just as demanding and calorie burning as any cardio.

Fuel yourself all morning and lunch for your weights session with 60/70% of your daily intake then absolutely push yourself as far as you can !!

Honestly mate, this is no bro science, its what I did and its been the most rewarding.

Yes hit cardio to keep things ticking over, but do it either 15 mins after weights or just one session a week.

Rep range 12-15 on all isolated exercises, compounds Pyramid 15,12,10,8,6,4,2.

What I want to get across to you is your NOT fat and this is body building not fat stripping and ab building.

Your a strong lad and you need to take advantage of this along with everything else.

Think about it


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Ha ha yeah would notice and expected to comment upon it no doubt! Thanks mate think will do that was planning only carrying on this routine for another couple of weeks anyway before looking at diet and increasing calories and shaking stuff up a bit. A topic was coming asking about just that in fact in the near future... Maybe will just do it sooner than I thought. Just things are pretty hectic just now in two weeks I have a lull, so while they are hectic planned to stick to the routine as well it's routine so can keep it up while things are hectic but when I have few weeks off can change it into what you suggest so it becomes the norm so when get back to it again it's easy to continue? Make any sense? However if you think should push a head with your suggestion now I will just worried changing it up whilst things manic means it may get dropped out too easily


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ad53ggz said:


> Ha ha yeah would notice and expected to comment upon it no doubt! Thanks mate think will do that was planning only carrying on this routine for another couple of weeks anyway before looking at diet and increasing calories and shaking stuff up a bit. A topic was coming asking about just that in fact in the near future... Maybe will just do it sooner than I thought. Just things are pretty hectic just now in two weeks I have a lull, so while they are hectic planned to stick to the routine as well it's routine so can keep it up while things are hectic but when I have few weeks off can change it into what you suggest so it becomes the norm so when get back to it again it's easy to continue? Make any sense? However if you think should push a head with your suggestion now I will just worried changing it up whilst things manic means it may get dropped out too easily


All makes sense mate 

Stick to what your doing now and mix it up when you can give it your all, no point trying it asap if you can't give it a good crack from the off.


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Morning. Dinner out last night, disappointing if I'm honest and now reckon suppose have to count it as my weekly cheat even though I wouldn't have chosen that for a cheat. Also she said **** all about any changes which I'm slightly gutted at to be honest as possibly means I'm deluding myself, I know we do it for ourselves but for her not to say anything is it just my perception of me that changes. Anyway going to absolutely smash a back session this afternoon to make up for it.

Minimum of 5 reps per set apply for deads too?

Hope you all had a good evening and nice day.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ad53ggz said:


> Morning. Dinner out last night, disappointing if I'm honest and now reckon suppose have to count it as my weekly cheat even though I wouldn't have chosen that for a cheat. Also she said **** all about any changes which I'm slightly gutted at to be honest as possibly means I'm deluding myself, I know we do it for ourselves but for her not to say anything is it just my perception of me that changes. Anyway going to absolutely smash a back session this afternoon to make up for it.
> 
> Minimum of 5 reps per set apply for deads too?
> 
> Hope you all had a good evening and nice day.


Try pyramids on the deads, High reps, low weight to low reps high weight 

Don't worry about her not noticing, jesus mine doesn't even realise when I've had my hair cut never mind packing on some muscle :lol:


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Well another day, another excuse maybe i should ask the mods to change My journal to that!

Rob Didn't notice your post until too late. I like pyramids usually once/ if I ever go back to my strength routine ( for the big compounds I would do) one week 5 sets of 5 next week 5 sets of 3 next week 5 sets of two, last week pyramid with the idea being set of 3 5kg more than the sets of 5, sets of 2 5kg than the 3 then the pyramids to fail. Repeat and hopefully (usually) you were starting the 5sets with what you did for the 3 set.

Anyway back to what I did do:

Bent over rows

70kg-8

80kg-5

80kg-5

70kg-6

70kg-6

Deads

70kg-12

170kg 5 sets of 5!!

Good mornings

70 kg 3 sets of 12

Wide grip pull ups 3 sets of 5 failed the last on 4 all with 5kg attached.

Didn't do bicep curls or anything had a sore stomach all day really and couldn't face pointlessness of bicep curls figure they been hit enough and was time to give up!


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Definately get it changed to `another day another moan` lol great going on the Deads pal,will hopefully be up around the 170 myself in the next month or so :thumbup1:


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Pm'd pscarb in the hope he will take pity on me and change it!


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

ad53ggz said:


> Pm'd pscarb in the hope he will take pity on me and change it!


Pm Katy mate,dont think Paul can do it


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Pm'd her too now, cheers mate hope your keeping well.


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Agh really looking for some advice now guys horrendous nights sleep again last night. Never been a great sleeper anyway, but at present have a bit of stress and worries (don't we all I know) and I feel it's knocked my sleep out the window. Been taking melatonin combination of immediate action and slow release and it helps me to go to sleep and for the most part works but the likes of now with the things going on it doesn't seem to be having such a good affect. For example I woke up at 3 for a **** feeling wide awake and that was it couldn't get back to sleep, forced myself to stay in bed trying until now when I finally gave up. Took two quick acting melatonin when felt so awake at 3 in the hope but no joy.

It's like a double edge sword worried about getting work done but worry keeps me up then work progress slows as tired. So I'm looking for any ideas of anything I could get ( would have to be over the counter available) in town to allow me to hopefully sleep better tonight. I know I have to see a doctor about this but my doctor isn't anywhere close to where I live so won't get the opportunity for that for couple of weeks. But all I'm looking for really is a quick fix to tide me over for these next few nights, or even just the odd night.

Looks like I will be riding the caffeine and sugar wave today in the hope it will keep me going. As an aside I stop taking any caffeine products after 12 noon as im sure i read somewhere about caffeine have 6 hour half life so hopefully it's not that affecting it?

On a plus it's a nice morning so going out for a blast on the mountain bike, scaring the stragglers as they stagger home, get to the gym for opening time so hopefully can have a focused( on work) day.

So suggestions on a post card please....


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ad53ggz said:


> Agh really looking for some advice now guys horrendous nights sleep again last night. Never been a great sleeper anyway, but at present have a bit of stress and worries (don't we all I know) and I feel it's knocked my sleep out the window. Been taking melatonin combination of immediate action and slow release and it helps me to go to sleep and for the most part works but the likes of now with the things going on it doesn't seem to be having such a good affect. For example I woke up at 3 for a **** feeling wide awake and that was it couldn't get back to sleep, forced myself to stay in bed trying until now when I finally gave up. Took two quick acting melatonin when felt so awake at 3 in the hope but no joy.
> 
> It's like a double edge sword worried about getting work done but worry keeps me up then work progress slows as tired. So I'm looking for any ideas of anything I could get ( would have to be over the counter available) in town to allow me to hopefully sleep better tonight. I know I have to see a doctor about this but my doctor isn't anywhere close to where I live so won't get the opportunity for that for couple of weeks. But all I'm looking for really is a quick fix to tide me over for these next few nights, or even just the odd night.
> 
> ...


Morning mate, I'd bare with the sleep until your uni work is out the way. But that's me :lol:

A friend of mine is exactly the same right now, has x numbers of words to do before monday and its safe to say he's pulling his hair out!! 

OTC meds for sleep will probably do sweet FA if melatonin isn't touching you.

Your right on the caffeine, probably slow it down through the day. Or take a pre workout and wait for the crash to hit you and you'll sleep like a baby :lol:

Well hope you've had a good one this morning mate :thumb:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

How did the mountain biking go mate ?

REALLY want to get back into mine..


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Cheers rob will just bare with it just now, it's a pain in the ass!

Mountain biking was a good laugh although I'm definetly getting old as see some girls walking back thinking they must be freezing! One in particular almost made me crash I swear she was stunning, and was just wearing underwear and suspenders! Gutted I wasn't more awake and would have taken photo evidence!!

Gym went ok too I suppose shoulder work.

Started off with the backwards pec fly thing with dumbells.

3 sets of 8 with 10kg

Standing press

Bar for 12

50kg for 8

60kg for 5

65kg for 3 then push pressed last 2

Dropped back to 60kg got 6

Then final set 60kg for 5

Did side and front raises with 12.5kg dumbells 3 sets of 8 for both.

Barbell Shrugs but really focussing on shrugging rotating the shoulders if that makes sense.

60kg-12

80kg for another 4 sets of 12

Then that was me doesn't look a lot granted and I wasn't taking big rests but still took just about an hour.


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

also amazing what different set of lights make you look so much different granted with ****ty phone camera but..
View attachment 77450


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Finally solved one problem!! Hopefully sleep now


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Well that was wishful thinking on the sleep front, doubt I even got any sleep if I'm honest at no point did I feel I woke up and was very aware of time dragging. Gave up and got up just now, oh well bound to mean I sleep well tonight?! Going to head out on the bike again for some fasted cardio also to "wake up" , get the blood going and also so I don't feel too guilty about the junk food planned for today to keep me going. It's a weird one I Have a real hankering after a nice mountain bike I definitely do enough miles to warrant it but then against that it would inevitably just get trashed as where they have to be stored in the building and beaten into the ground on the daily commute/ battle with cars to work, which to be fair the hack does ok. Only complaints its too small and grudge spending even a single penny more on it even for longer seat post.

Anyway you have all be warned, I'm tired so high possibility I will be rambling talking crap on here ( more than usual!) thought the day as I attempt to procrastinate from work.

After get back in from bike plan to get breakfast do a couple other bits and pieces then hit the gym for a quick leg blast routine courtesy of rob.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Enjoy those reps!


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

You are evil! I have to bike back from gym which I forgot

50kg for 50 reps

Onto the leg press so 80kg plus whatever it weighs( must weigh a good ton just by itself  ) managed 27 calfs were burning so much I stopped had a break then managed another 30.

Finished off with 3 sets of 8 on the leg extension and leg curl, lightening session but left a cripple! Thanks rob


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mate LIGHTING is everything when having your picture taken !


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Aye you should see it when I have no light, completely shredded!  hope your having a good day


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ad53ggz said:


> You are evil! I have to bike back from gym which I forgot
> 
> 50kg for 50 reps
> 
> ...


No problem!


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

All work and no play leads me to eat crap food and generally not feel my best. Back on diet and on track Monday, bloody better be. As always weekend far too short got about a third of the stuff I needed done sorted  not a good one.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ad53ggz said:


> All work and no play leads me to eat crap food and generally not feel my best. Back on diet and on track Monday, bloody better be. As always weekend far too short got about a third of the stuff I needed done sorted  not a good one.


Finish that work off :lol:

Agree, weekends go too fast and today has been hectic for me!! Grrrrr.


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Wish I could mate, the affects of no sleep catching up big time as im pretty much zombie-like, which isn't ideal when trying to apply even basic logic and proofs!


----------



## superdan (Feb 10, 2012)

T f


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

What?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ad53ggz said:


> What?


X2 :lol:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

I have a busy day off work tomorrow. Eat and Gym, are you lot jealous? :thumb:


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

rep'd for showing off!! very jealous, what you training to make the most of it?


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Fasted cardio time, yay! 

Might Head to the gym for some core work today either, before I head to work or after I finish.... Dilemma.

If I go after can get hopefully some more work done this morning then feel less guilty about going to the gym and may have a better/longer session, also tire me out more in the evening hopefully resulting in better sleep . If I go before well it gets it out the way, but would be rushed I reckon and I have plenty of work that I should be doing and worse case scenerio I miss the gym some combination of planks will probably be decent enough substitute. Hope everyone is having a good day.


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Gym looking less and less likely.


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Up nice and early for gym before having to start work the things I do! Chest say today but instead of my long ( well about 1-1.5 hour) routine was thinking of doing robs suggestion of high reps and bang out the session quickly as pressed for time. So was thinking of:

Bench 3 sets of 8

Then drop the weight set of 12 to failure? Rests 30-60seconds inbetween reps?

Dips with 20kg to fail, immediately 15kg to fail, 10kg to fail, 5kg fail bodyweight to failure. Each time no rest inbetween so a case of banging of the weight and jumping back on.

Dumbell pec flies, not much can do with these as do them nice and slow and circular with light weights anyway so just be 3 sets of 8 as per normal.

Then depending on time maybe quick behind head single dumbell tricep extensions 3 sets of 8, but don't think essential as triceps probably already had a hammering?

So summary probably be : bench, dips, flies. Wanting to target chest and triceps. Thoughts on the above?

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

And I've just text you saying I bet your up lol!

Looks good to me mate, chest for me too!

Have a good one :thumb:


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Cheers mate have a good one too!


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Quick chest session done:

Bench

Warm up with Bar -12

Warm up 70kg- 10

Now I know( yeah this is another excuse! Really need this journal to have a change of title!) I said 3 sets of 8, but I remember another reason I dislike high reps in that I always feel I stop one short of what I can do as no spotter and scared of damaging my beautiful physique  by smashing a bar of it! So

100kg for 7

100kg for 7

100kg for 7

Now each of the first two sets I feel I probably could have got 8 but didn't want to risk it, don't get me wrong 7th was still a struggle but still. The last 7 8 would have been doubtful without a tiny help from a spotter.

Anyway then dropped down to 70kg and did 17reps.

Note rests in between all these sets was kept to a minimum below a minute and probably about 30 odd seconds.

Straight into dips as I said before drop set no rest in between each set, the weight is the weight added to the weight belt:

20kg- for 11 reps

15kg-6

10kg- 5

Body weight- 8

Dumbell pec flies not much to say 3 sets of 8 nice and slow focussing on imagining hugging a really really fat person don't actually want to get too close to.

Then decided 5 more minutes won't hurt combined single arm dumbell extensions and incline press. So incline press for 5 the 4 at 60kg then final set at 50kg for 12. And in the "rest" period from the incline the tricep extensions where I got 12,10,8 with each arm with 12.5kg. DONE!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Looks good to me mate :thumb:

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Cheers mate! Longing for the time when I can up calories!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ad53ggz said:


> Cheers mate! Longing for the time when I can up calories!


Soon


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

ad53ggz said:


> Up nice and early for gym before having to start work the things I do! Chest say today but instead of my long ( well about 1-1.5 hour) routine was thinking of doing robs suggestion of high reps and bang out the session quickly as pressed for time. So was thinking of:
> 
> Bench 3 sets of 8
> 
> ...


robroid you texting whore!!!


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

R0BR0ID said:


> And I've just text you saying I bet your up lol!
> 
> Looks good to me mate, chest for me too!
> 
> Have a good one :thumb:


robroid you texting whore!!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Kennyken said:


> robroid you texting whore!!!


Correct


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Ah don't worry sure there is plenty of him to go around, especially of he carries on with his bulk


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Fasted cardio done Christ it gets boring!


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

It's back ruining time...


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ad53ggz said:


> It's back ruining time...


Have fun


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Well got my session in. Was rushed hectic and pretty ****. Had to cut it short and rush everything.

Started with bent over rows

50kg 3 sets of 12 but only managed 10on the last.

Deadlifting 70kg 12

170 for 5 sets of 5

Good mornings 3 sets of 12 at 70 kg

Wide grip pull ups with 5 kg two sets all I had time for 5 in one and 4 and 3/4  in the other .

That was all could fit in  **** day


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

At least you went mate :thumb:


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Cheers mate


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Sleeping Is still a bastard, but going to give me a chance to get some fasted cardio In the hit the gym for opening time, at least this way effects of the dirty calories be consuming hopefully be negated somewhat. I realise it's an excuse but I need a fair bit of will power not to and if by having the junk I crave now helps I. Anyway even if stops me from thinking about constantly going out to get stuff then sod it. Will up reps today for more calorie burning session and will balance out, come June I want to be in good shape even with these blips I think it's achievable , hopefully hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

You need to sort your sleep out A,posting on here at 4.30am :no: Hope you have a good weekend :thumbup1:


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Mate I so wish I could  heaps of crap going on and its having a big negative impact on my sleep, although still persist to try!


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Well got to the gym today nothing spectacular, but still went tomorrow plan to steal robroid legs routine or do the same one he suggested last week, nice quick in and out.


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Well, fasted cardio and gym time again for me this morning on a plus leaves me all of Sunday for work! Take it easy guys


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Got a quick leg session in today as per robs idea last week 50 squats ( well set of 40 then a set of 10, as I lost count) then leg press set of 50 and

3 sets of 8 on leg extension and curl


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ad53ggz said:


> Got a quick leg session in today as per robs idea last week 50 squats ( well set of 40 then a set of 10, as I lost count) then leg press set of 50 and
> 
> 3 sets of 8 on leg extension and curl


Better than nothing mate! I hope you struggle to walk tomorrow 

In a good way that is :thumb:


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Ha ha never mind tomorrow I took more than a couple of false steps out the gym and been several occasions today walking where my legs just went a bit dodgy as if to remind me... Your going to hurt.


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Another week, some more fasted cardio...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Why the name change mate ?


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Ha ha thought was more fitting with all the moaning and well excuses I was coming up with. Plus my username was beginning to bug me.

Training hasn't been great this week at all ( another excuse  ) but hopefully be feeling ok to either make it to to the gym on Saturday or at the very least Sunday. Would people try a routine incorporating missed exercises e.g do back, legs and shoulders either over the two days if I make it tomorow or just over one session if can only go Sunday or would you just do whatever I normal did And not worry about the missed session, e.g do legs on Sunday and shoulders on sat?

Hope the little one is doing well milky and hope everyone else is doing well too. Cheers.

A


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Well, after this weekend plan to to take it as seriously as I can, run a pretty severe defecit and hopefully bring out my abs trying to get 30-60 fasted cardio in each day and hopefully 30-60 mins again each night before bed. Weights session I plan to focus on higher reps at lower weights.

Diet wise I'm thinking daily macros will be:

Calories : 1965

Fats: 67g

Carbs: 80g but pretty much all coming from either breakfast, slice of brown bread and an apple or the figures above are with having 100g brocolli with tea, in the evening.

Protein: 214g

So that's the plan from Monday on! Hope everyone is keeping well


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Another excuse, this weekend has been ****. Diet horrendous heaps and heaps of calories still got the protein in but way over calories with the amount of **** eaten already, and although may seem very stupid I can't waste food so having the rest of today to eat the **** I have left. Then Monday it starts, diet as above hope for 30 mins fasted cardio each morning, has to be possible getting out of each bed 30mins early for **** sake! Then 30mins before bed, hopefully like this splitting it up will mean I find it a lot less boring. Feeling very disappointed with myself and feel I look like **** after yesterday's binge, but I wont chuck food and can't keep it as temptation be too great so I will eat it today and further to that will enjoy consumption just not the aftermath! Training also been **** this weekend for a couple of reasons but from Monday I'm hitting the ground running, going to try and plan things for my weekends as this seems to be a major sticking point in that I get bored and have then free so eat crap.

Hope everyone having a good weekend.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mate l went thro a period of injury, sh*t diet, no gym etc and l came out the other side.

We ALL go thro this sh*t, dont let it get you down.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Another Excuse said:


> Another excuse, this weekend has been ****. Diet horrendous heaps and heaps of calories still got the protein in but way over calories with the amount of **** eaten already, and although may seem very stupid I can't waste food so having the rest of today to eat the **** I have left. Then Monday it starts, diet as above hope for 30 mins fasted cardio each morning, has to be possible getting out of each bed 30mins early for **** sake! Then 30mins before bed, hopefully like this splitting it up will mean I find it a lot less boring. Feeling very disappointed with myself and feel I look like **** after yesterday's binge, but I wont chuck food and can't keep it as temptation be too great so I will eat it today and further to that will enjoy consumption just not the aftermath! Training also been **** this weekend for a couple of reasons but from Monday I'm hitting the ground running, going to try and plan things for my weekends as this seems to be a major sticking point in that I get bored and have then free so eat crap.
> 
> Hope everyone having a good weekend.


Hey only thing is that I find that sometimes when you screw up like this you hit it twice as hard when you do get back on track! I find with regards to the running and fitness and diet my best achievements start to come quicker after a mess up so not all bad, just enjoy the rest of today knowing that tomorrow you'll be killin it


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks everyone, well got up 30mins early for some fasted cardio today, keen to really make an impact this time.

As an aside, may not be the best place to ask this but I know a few of you that read this are early risers, for a 530am start what time do you aim to be in bed the night before?

Thanks everyone for your help!


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2012)

I like your pics .... xx


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Another Excuse said:


> Thanks everyone, well got up 30mins early for some fasted cardio today, keen to really make an impact this time.
> 
> As an aside, may not be the best place to ask this but I know a few of you that read this are early risers, for a 530am start what time do you aim to be in bed the night before?
> 
> Thanks everyone for your help!


7pm mate!

Depends on the person I think, I was up at 6, but went to sleep at 12, oops!

But usually I got to bed for 10 tbh.

Saying this my sleep is pi55 poor at the moment thanks to the hulk juice 

On the macros front mate, I'd aim for more protein, but that's me and I'm a protein monster


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Cheers guys got my fasted in today and will be heading for my pre bed 30mins cardio soon, before I get some protein and fats before bed.

Diet today has been spot on, the "worst"thing I had today was a small, I would say very small tea spoon worth of peanut butter,my pudding, that's why I aim my calories so much as a deficit so can have the likes of that without worrying as still no where near close to maintenance level even with that.

If I went for more protein what would you suggest, would have to be cheap and convenient for taking and eating at work, also preferably not shakes as in my eyes they aren't exactly cheap and after having one I always feel pretty hungry or in need of more food straight after. No gym today, but no real intentions to go, early night tonight (shamefully early) and hit the gym tomorrow after work.

Hope everyone is keeping well!


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Fasted time before breakfast... Thought of breakfast is spurring me on!


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

I have a probably wouldn't mind some advice on these last couple of days I have been having breakfast exactly the same as I have been for months, eggs and a slice of brown toast, and have been getting crippling stomach ache from about 7-1000, as in I can't stand up in agony. It's a real annoyance to say the least and having to go lie down on the floor at work isn't good and I'm sure they must think I'm taking the **** as once it goes I'm fine again, no issues with any other meals through the day. I have eggs again a couple times through the day so it's not the eggs I'm eating that are bad. First time I put it down to having to rush food then rush to work but this time had a good 45 mins for food to settle before going, and I have never had a problem with doing exercise after eating in the past. Any ideas? Seriously considering skipping breakfast completely tomorow the pain just isnt worth it.

On a side considering maybe having one of those melon and grape duo things you get from tesco with lunch as its a nice day, sure to burn it off in the gym later, but before 10 wouldn't even think of food in so much pain.

Any help gratefully received.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

I'd go with a shake upon waking mate.

They aren't expensive mate, cheaper than food and convenient upon waking and bed time.

BBW whey, 3kg £35, 100 servings..... 35p a shake 

But whey is fast release, so maybe at half a table spoon of oats to help slow it down.

Possibly the breakfast after your fasted cardio is too heavy for your stomach, lose a bit of it and see if it helps?

You'll find something that works, failing that...... Doctors


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Yeah I may consider it, still think may turn out more expensive e.g. I buy 60 large eggs for usually under £5 so for 25g protein looking at 7 egg whites ( easy counting) about 0.58p for that then, my other problem with shakes and think its to do with flavourings perhaps only used mp but I use to have a shake two scoops protein scoop of oats 300ml milk and soon as I drank it felt hungry... Not great when trying to loose fat. But thanks for the input mate might have a shake tomorrow for brekkie and see how it goes.


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Got a session in today pretty crap and short but think its from a combination of things including the majorly reduced calories. Was exhausted before training too. Anyway got few bench sessions in felt heavy dropped the weight back a bit for last two sets of 12 and 10.

Then did some rope pulls to face this was enough exhausted, going to do little bit of cardio soon then an early one for me.


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Fasted done every morning, getting harder and harder work legs get increasingly sore as think combination of all be it very slow cardio am, slow bike to work, on feet all day then slow bike/walk for 30mins evening cardio is taking its toll with low calories, hopefully be worthwhile though!


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Got a training session in today. Was completely exhausted and drained before I even got to the gym so unsurprisingly not a great session, definitely lack of calories having an impact. With this in mind and low energy and being drained decided on reps over weight so did

Bent over rows 3 sets of 12

Dead lifts 4 sets of 12

Good mornings 3 sets of 12

Wide grip pull ups 3 sets of 5 just body weight

Then 3 sets of very light dumbel curls to failure on each set and that was me knackered.

Calories have been up today, honestly felt I needed it, they probably are still under maintenance and have been increased via upping protein and fats, and only a very minimal amount of carbs.

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I had to cut my workout short mate with bloody toothache !


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Ah not good mate, at least you went and from your journal still had a good session if you struggled with the stairs!


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Well like I said yesterday... I thought my calories were high calculated them just now still under weight maintance I think by a bit...

Calories : 2200

Fat: 80

Carb: 89

Protein: 295

I'm sure it was the above but didn't take exact notes of what I was eating but this would be a sound ball park anyway, and I definetly felt a lot better from it not as drained etc. now what's the opinions do I look at increasing calories a bit up to basically the above ish, or do I just man up put up with the feeling drained? Are my calories just now too low? I need help and opinions please!


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

this doesnt look right...
View attachment 79910
, water retention?

still would like input on the diet have i been running too few calories? can i increase them to e.g. yesterdays macros?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Re the water retention mate l dont know how you feel about using but l woukd try Arimidex half a tab EOD or up your Vit C dramatically if preferred.

It does look like your holiding some water tho.

Sorry for being brief but using my phone


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Yeah just started taking chewable vit c no idea how I overlooked it before


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Well it's been a weird week/ few weeks/ months, that have seen me take more and more regular bigger and bigger binges on cheat and junk food.

This weekend no real exception if I'm honest, not been particularly bad today in terms of binges ( yesterday was though!  ) but definitely indulging in things "shouldn't" have had, lots of Ice cream... Even in the evening! door step slices of white bread with equal measures of jam basically scooped on top ( basically 2 bakers large tin loafs!) protein still high in other food as well though, as luckily I like protein rich food too I suppose. And it's left me going to bed with a thought of what's the point in it all?

Going to the gym I get, it's enjoyable pushing yourself, lifting bigger, etc as a result I even get the need to make sure you get enough protein and calories to build muscle.

But what's is the point, I dare say ( like perhaps many on here) no matter what I achieve I strongly doubt I will be happy with what I have obtained always strive for bigger this/ smaller that. Not allowing yourself treats without feeling guilty, pushing yourself waking up feeling aching and sore then still forcing more cardio onto yourself to attempt to shed more bodyfat, why? Are the people that just say sod it eat what they want, drink what they want quiet possibly the superior ones, I would love to be like that, be happy, be normal, may mean didn't do these binges may mean I don't feel like **** as strive to achieve something unobtainable just by its nature, why do we do it?

Anyway off to bed shortly, got some thinking to do.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Another Excuse said:


> Well it's been a weird week/ few weeks/ months, that have seen me take more and more regular bigger and bigger binges on cheat and junk food.
> 
> This weekend no real exception if I'm honest, not been particularly bad today in terms of binges ( yesterday was though!  ) but definitely indulging in things "shouldn't" have had, lots of Ice cream... Even in the evening! door step slices of white bread with equal measures of jam basically scooped on top ( basically 2 bakers large tin loafs!) protein still high in other food as well though, as luckily I like protein rich food too I suppose. And it's left me going to bed with a thought of what's the point in it all?
> 
> ...


Good sleep will do you good, you prob just feeling bit guilty about the eating and all, the thing is if you really wanted to give up on all the training you could but dont think you'd feel 'normal' you'd just feel permanently guilty lol and sure if you enjoy doing something why stop it? dont think just cause people eats what they like they feel ok - i used to be really overweight binging away and i felt like crap and not good about my appearance and now i get such a buzz out of the training - do you get that feeling? i cant wait to get to the gym love doing the weights and machines and seeing improvement and that feelin of pushing even though it hurts and then catching a glimpse sometimes in mirror and being all surprised at the positive changes lol ya know you love it too!!!! maybe just do a bit more controlled cheating??? i have a set day/timeframe for it so it stays controlled... get a good sleep and you be back on track tomorrow


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Think I may take a week off the trying to shed fat aspects, in all honesty the dieting, reduced calories increased cardio. Feeling drained all the time has really stopped me enjoying the gym, training and lifting and instead of looking forward to going I grudge the time spent there


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Got a training session in today, chest. Reduced weights increased reps and sets.

Bench press 4 sets each time basically to failure point, e.g wasn't risking the next rep as 99.9% would have failed, And dropped weight if couldht get to my target for next range and increased if did.

So got for each set 15, 11,8,9,7 final 9

Then dumb bell flies 4 sets 15,

tricep extensions 4 sets 15,13,12,11 finaly incline press 3 sets of 12

That was me done in, exhausted and the first time in ages I enjoyed my workout 

Diet however today has been shocking. Plenty of protein, plenty of calories, but copious amounts of junk crap food ( cakes, ice cream Abd biscuits) think the dirtiest of dirty!

But training session I enjoyed again and looking forward to my next session on Thursday, and I can't remember last time I felt like that


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Well been clean on the diet since wed, set myself a day next week as a target where I can have a massive cheat day, so just trying to focus on that to keep food clean just now.

Got a training session in yesterday, name of the game being repetitions.

Bent over rows 4 sets of 15

Dead lifts 4 sets of 15

Wide grip pull ups 3 sets of 5 ( all to fail though)

Finally seated bicep curls 3 sets to failure using baby weights, think I got 12,10,8 or something like that.

Still sticking with the fasted cardio too, looking forward to my cheat next week! Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Where you Based mate ...?


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

View attachment 80752
well here is the current progress picture, i think flash is washing out a fair bit of definition.. I will go with that as an excuse anyway! Really looking forward to my cheat day next week, its going to be a huge one! Just have to make it through a few more days first! Plan to train shoulders later on after work today, sorry not been too talkative on here, just struggling a bit a the moment with the mind games of it all and loosing weight etc.

Cheers all


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

oh and milky did you get my pm?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I did mate sorry.

Was gonna offer to have a drive and train with you but its a bit far......gutted tho.


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Ha ha yeah just been a wee bit far, was just making sure as was on my phone was all. Thanks for the offer mate, hopefully some other time!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Another [URL=Excuse:3018944]Excuse:3018944[/URL] said:


> Ha ha yeah just been a wee bit far, was just making sure as was on my phone was all. Thanks for the offer mate, hopefully some other time!


Just thought it mite help mate but yep absolutely if we get chance.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Another Excuse said:


> View attachment 80752
> well here is the current progress picture, i think flash is washing out a fair bit of definition.. I will go with that as an excuse anyway! Really looking forward to my cheat day next week, its going to be a huge one! Just have to make it through a few more days first! Plan to train shoulders later on after work today, sorry not been too talkative on here, just struggling a bit a the moment with the mind games of it all and loosing weight etc.
> 
> Cheers all


I see ABS!!!

Looking good mate, a trim, a tan and away you go :lol:


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Well got my shoulder session in, shameless pretty much stolen from rob!

Warm up front, side and rear raises with 5kg plate each hand. 20 for each.

Then did standing press:

Warm up with the bar for 15

Then four sets of 8,12,10,10

Went onto front raises, tricep bar for 12

Then 4 sets of 12

Seated dumb bell press 3 sets: 15,15,12

Lateral raise on the machine this killed!

4 sets 12,11,8,9

Finally shrugs 3 sets of 15.

Then cool down with 2.5kg plate each hand for front,side and rear raises. Again 20 each exercise.

A lot of it was playing about with getting correct weights as first time in ages been doing such high rep work!

But I really want to know how the hell you bang out your session so quick! I had about 30-40sec rests but this still took me over an hour!

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Another Excuse said:


> Well got my shoulder session in, shameless pretty much stolen from rob!
> 
> Warm up front, side and rear raises with 5kg plate each hand. 20 for each.
> 
> ...


Loving the reps mate!! :thumb:

I'm going to time my next shoulder session, but it never goes over an hour as I'm out the shower for 8am and usually start around 7 ish ?!

When your down home, we'll defo go and do a session! Plus I wanna see your car lol


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Ah unfortunately I'm likely to only take down my hairdresser mobile... Or bike but I could be tempted and use it as an excuse to take Ellie for a road trip!! You must blast out exercises!

Off for legs shortly, thinking

Squats 4 sets of 15

Lunge 3 sets of 12 each leg

Leg curl 4 sets 15

Leg extenension 4 sets 15

Calf extension 4 sets 15


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Another Excuse said:


> Ah unfortunately I'm likely to only take down my hairdresser mobile... Or bike but I could be tempted and use it as an excuse to take Ellie for a road trip!! You must blast out exercises!
> 
> Off for legs shortly, thinking
> 
> ...


Ha, bring the super mini 

Legs session looks good, mines the same except lunges and it gets done in 45 mins


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Well the lunges may have been ambitious, what I got done:

Squat: bodyweight 15, bar 15 for warm up.

Weight 4 sets of 15, I was done in by this point!

Tried lunges but could only manage 8 just with the bar on just my left left do gave up with this!

Calf extensions 3 sets of 12

Leg extensions only managed 3 sets 12 still destroyed from the squats I think.

Leg curl

3 sets of 15. And that is all!


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Oh and it took just about the 45 min mark!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sounds perfect!

Roll on the toilet attempts tomorrow


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Wish I could sleep, been up since 3! Legs still in bits too


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Another Excuse said:


> Wish I could sleep, been up since 3! Legs still in bits too


Well that's a bit sh1te on the sleep front!!


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Well just too keep you in the loop, finding training hard to motivate myself for again right now. Diet has gone off the rails again, and I realise it's just an excuse but I have a lot on my mind right now.

I plan to carry on training, and I have been,although just not posting them but also plan to carry on with the over indulgence of rubbish food, and" enjoy "it for a few days rather than just say cheat day, and hope it gets it out my system and plan on Monday to start a fresh again, hopefully with new renewed vigour no crap food,no slip ups, no binges, no excuses! What are people's views on this?

In an ideal world would like to be looking decent in Juneish you know summer holidays and all that, few days of (perhaps extreme!) over indulgence still shouldn't affect this if allows me to get that extra drive from Monday on?

Hope everyone doing well, sorry about all the negativity again!


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Another Excuse said:


> Well just too keep you in the loop, finding training hard to motivate myself for again right now. Diet has gone off the rails again, and I realise it's just an excuse but I have a lot on my mind right now.
> 
> I plan to carry on training, and I have been,although just not posting them but also plan to carry on with the over indulgence of rubbish food, and" enjoy "it for a few days rather than just say cheat day, and hope it gets it out my system and plan on Monday to start a fresh again, hopefully with new renewed vigour no crap food,no slip ups, no binges, no excuses! What are people's views on this?
> 
> ...


As long as u think positive about the near future as to be planning ur workout and breaking the food chain then u'll have done 50% of the job as first it's a mental job to get into the physical part in second.

Keep The Faith mate.


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Yeah think this break from diet could do me good to get it out my system! Get remotivated and drive going!


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Fell off the wagon big time, eating heaps of junk food, cakes biscuits chocolates, sweets, tubs of ice cream, ( combining 3 tubs of ben and jerrys to get that perfect flavour!) take outs you name it ( and in stupidly high quantities too!) really struggling to get back on the wagon now or even really want to get back on if I'm honest just now. Still been training though or at least getting to the gym, but calories been stupidly high and a fair bit of fat piled on.

But anyway, trained back friday wasn't great not too bad and food was clean and calories down at least. Macros were basically:

Calories:1512

Fat:53

Carbs:18

Protein:238

Roughly. Not sure what today will bring, will try keep diet clean but mind is already wandering to chocolate and ice cream.... Or a pizza.... Or all of them! Also cereal anyone else really just devour a box of cereal?!

Well miracle of miracles, yesterday was also a pretty clean eating day!! Calories may have been up a tad on yesterday, but through a bit more cheese and added a little mince and anything carbs would have been less so that's ok?

Couldn't weigh or accurately guess the cheese( usually pre weigh it and that's what I have to eat for the day) and the mince was spur of the moment as was cooked so just had a couple of ladle full sort of idea. No training to speak of though. Agsin unsure about today suppose its a case of day as it comes right now, can't face fasted cardio this morning all aching and sore but this isn't to do with training or anything just a bit under the weather which is getting treated.

May try for something later on the day but time will tell, one thing back on "proper" diet= **** sleep?!


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Think today may end up a bit of a cheat...


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Ok I know I have been very quiet, just been going through some things and just everything just isn't going well.

Anyway trying to turn things round of sorts, but I wouldn't mind some advice/opinions? People following this Will know I have been trying to cut down loose the flab and I got to a point where I could just about see abs and things, however then the wheels fell off 

I have lost heaps of my strength and muscle when was cutting down( to be expected I know) but now I'm at a stage I'm about 8kg heavier than what I was about a month ago when I could almost see abs, still wasn't enough body fat lost though and muscle strength hasnt really increased with the added weight through a combination of not being able to train due to illness or problems. So it's mainly flab as a result any definition gone and my muscle gone and strength gone... Not good.

Anyway what I'm looking for advice for, I wanted to get the lean/strong six pack look if I'm honest for my holidays at the start of June. However I know don't think this is possible? Further to this I have important exams and assignments in the run up to my holiday and not sure the severe diet that I would need/ if it would help me even loose enough flab would be good for studying and working?

So this got me thinking maybe I should look at putting some muscle back on, at least if I get some of my strength/ size back even with the flab I may feel a bit happier. Sick of the gym being a struggle and finding weights hard work that use to be warm ups for me 

Any opinions/ views appreciated! Yes I know it's my fault and I messed up.


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Jar peanut butter in freezer= epic results


----------

